# BeelzeBub - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 30, 2012)

Posting to start the new thread.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 30, 2012)

1st page of new thread. 
Really should read the 2 chapters I missed...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2012)

first page

Aoi is too cute ~~


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 30, 2012)

Beel wanting Oga's attention when he was asked who he liked the most was hilarious.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 30, 2012)

I am not sure how the next chapter is playing out and still not sure how all of this fits into the whole arc or greater plot but as long as the lols are brought I don't mind too much.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2012)

I miss the demon fights. 

Hopefully Oga will get in a fight soon.


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm sure something will happen and Toujou/Oga will team up again.


----------



## zapman (Mar 30, 2012)

Enjoying the current storyline/pace. But its hard to see what direction the main story is actually is going in.


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 31, 2012)

When is the next chapter out again guys?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2012)

each Thursday ?




> The series Beelzebub has been licensed, it is not available in Manga Fox.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2012)

just saw the .

[sp]
We get Hilda in bikini ()

Some funny baby love triangle and apparently Toujou wants a fight with Aiba.[/sp]


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> each Thursday ?



>Using Mangafox EVER

Shit what are you doing!?


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2012)

That love triangle involving Beel.


----------



## phungnana (Apr 5, 2012)

*Beelzebub 151*

Beelzebub 151


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 5, 2012)

Fuck yea Tojo


----------



## Raptor (Apr 5, 2012)

This manga always delivers.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 5, 2012)

I can see Aiba refusing to fight next chapter on the basis that "he's on a date."




^Also my thought.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

lol wassup with that conversation and "love storm"? chapter delivered just as always.

Also dat Toujou, no matter how much time passes, how many times he wins or how many times he loses his badassery only goes up

Also i think same as above, probably Aiba will refuse. Also do you think it may be a possibility of that demonic power coming from Koma since he allied with Aiba? i mean the first time he sent one of them flying nothing like that happened.


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 5, 2012)

This chapter was so hilarious


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Great chapter. Perfect mix of comedy, tension/action and romance? 

@LuffynoHaki yeah I think Koma is were this demonic energy is coming from.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 5, 2012)

I knew there was going to be chibi tension sooner or later.  


Now Aiba has demonic powers?  Wouldn't be surprised he's in the same situation as Oga in raising a baby demon.  Just watch Chiyo ends up being the princess of a rival demon lord.


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2012)

lol chibi tension was hilarious 

and finally some tension for some action


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 5, 2012)

Hilarious as always.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 5, 2012)

What kind of 4 year olds have language like that? 

And yes, good chapter as always. While oga is clueless regarding his triangle situation, beel is just too chickenshit to deal w/ his


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 5, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> I knew there was going to be chibi tension sooner or later.
> 
> 
> Now Aiba has demonic powers?  Wouldn't be surprised he's in the same situation as Oga in raising a baby demon.  Just watch Chiyo ends up being the princess of a rival demon lord.



It's obviously... What's his face, that demon creature Kunieda flushed down the toilet who Aiba rescued. He's boosting his powers to mess with Kunieda as  revenge.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2012)

Koma gonna get a spanking

hope they fight


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 5, 2012)

Great chapter...Love the comedy in this onexD 

But if the mangaka makes Toujou job to this fucker ..


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 5, 2012)

Beel's got woman problems, it's only natural for the demon kings son. 

Toujou better fuck Aiba up, I hate when Toujou loses/stalemates.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 5, 2012)

Aiba will probably refuse to fight.
This is probably going to be like when Toujou wanted to fight Izuma ...

But I think this time, if Toujou decides to strike 1st, that Aiba will either fight back or just take the hit and not fight.


----------



## xohoag (Apr 5, 2012)

Great chapter, thank you. Aiba looks really strong.


----------



## Ender (Apr 5, 2012)

poor Beel ....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2012)

I like how proud Hilda looked when she saw that the two girls were fighting over him.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 5, 2012)

Truly like father like son, Oga should be proud too


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 5, 2012)

The toddler triangle was bound to happen 

I'm also considering the fact that it's that dirty 'thing'.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 5, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> It's obviously... What's his face, that demon creature Kunieda flushed down the toilet who Aiba rescued. He's boosting his powers to mess with Kunieda as  revenge.



Now that you mentioned it, it very well could be him.   But I assumed Koma was just manipulating Aiba to romance Aoi, not lending him power to fight off Oga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

I don?t think Oga has a shit to do in Koma?s plan. More like it was the best way for Kunieda to catch a certain interest in Aiba to start with.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 5, 2012)

Loved this chapter of *Beelzebub*.

This whole arc Oga has face saying "why am I stuck with those idiots?".

The Chibi-love triangle is hilarious. Oga is disappointed in Beel for being a chicken. Be like you're dad Beel. 

Plot is picking up it seems, with confirmation of Aiba demon powers and Tojou challenging him to a fight.

Yeah, this chapter rocked.

Also Hilda in bikini, I approve.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 5, 2012)

Hilarious chapter, I like that Toujou wants to fight, I hope some punches are thrown and shit goes down. Even if its just Aiba avoiding punches. 

I can see Oga wanting to fight him after Toujou and Aiba making it so that the winner gets Aoi or some nonsense like that, thus making it lol worthy


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 5, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Now that you mentioned it, it very well could be him.   But I assumed Koma was just manipulating Aiba to romance Aoi, not lending him power to fight off Oga.



To romance Kuneida you'd have to be able to take down Oga, natch 

Seriously though, I have no idea what's going through that imp's head, but it's pretty certain it's him since Aiba seemed to be surprised as well over how powerful he was, and I don't think he met another demon/spirit after he met Koma which boosted his power.

Don't know how it will end up as Koma taking a "sexual revenge" on Kuneida though.
Unless he is residing in Aiba in some way while lending him power, with hopes of Aiba getting his mack on with Kuneida, which then would mean Koma got a piece of the action.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 5, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> To romance Kuneida you'd have to be able to take down Oga, natch



It's not like Oga gives a damn, though.

I doubt it's Koma doing. Oga felt that Aiba is somehow involved the first day already, before the two met.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 5, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> It's not like Oga gives a damn, though.
> 
> I doubt it's Koma doing. Oga felt that Aiba is somehow involved the first day already, before the two met.



You mean when Oga assumed he also was the parent of a demon king?
Is that what you're referring to? Because that doesn't imply shit, that was just Oga being his usual thick-headed self. Him mentioning Aiba probably not being "unrelated" (whatever that means) close to the end of the chapter doesn't imply anything either.

Aiba used his finger flicking technique on one of his underlings when he first showed up, nobody reacted.
The second time he did it, after he met Koma, he was surprised over how far the underling flew, and both Hilda and Oga noticed the demonic energy, while Aiba was standing around looking dumbfounded over his own flick.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 5, 2012)

Ch.21

Toujou looks and dresses like a true OG.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Ch.21
> 
> Toujou looks and dresses like a true OG.



It takes a certain level of confidence in one's masculinity to wear those type of trousers with a t-shirt from 1990's Miami nightclub culture.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 12, 2012)

The final page of this chapter made me LOL.


----------



## Litho (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha that guy still calls Oga 'Madason'.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it's the perverted demon, he is surprised that there are such strong people in Ishiyama and he hasn't even seen Oga go all out. So I believe that until now he never met a demon.
This arc is more about Kunieda and her relationship with Oga. I think this arc will be an important one regarding that.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

This chapter was sort of disappointing.  Or at least not up to the usual quality.

The end page was definitely funny though.





reaperunique said:


> This arc is more about Kunieda and her relationship with Oga. I think this arc will be an important one regarding that.


I agree.  I think this new guy is being used to advance that plot point.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 12, 2012)

And I hope it advances in the right direction, for Oga. Although I have to say, I don't really know who he should end up with, if he ever ends up with someone, which I hope he does because the latest arcs have been revolving around his relationships with Hilda and Kunieda a lot and I would hate it if all of those events eventually lead up to nothing. 
If that were to happen I rather have the mangaka focus more on the fighting and the gags rather than the possible feelings of Oga towards Kunieda and Hilda.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2012)

Chapter was a bit worse than usual because it lacked Hilda-chan pek


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> I would hate it if all of those events eventually lead up to nothing.


The last thing I want is for this to turn into a romance manga.  Beelzebub specializes in comedy and it should stay that way.

Oga is hilarious because of his simple-mindedness.  I don't think he will figure anything out or make any sort of decision for a while.  But I agree that there should at some point be a resolution.  Anything less would be a major copout.  School Rumble used to drive me crazy with their shenanigans.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 12, 2012)

"She'll send me flying"

More proof that Oga's sister is STRONG.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2012)

says next chapter will be the last of this arc


not sure it's gonna go anywhere with Aoi and tbh I'm not sure Oga is capable of understanding romance .. which is probably a good thing


Aiba impressed me .. he seems to be already whipped by Aoi though


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The last thing I want is for this to turn into a romance manga.  Beelzebub specializes in comedy and it should stay that way.
> 
> Oga is hilarious because of his simple-mindedness.  I don't think he will figure anything out or make any sort of decision for a while.  But I agree that there should at some point be a resolution.  Anything less would be a major copout.  School Rumble used to drive me crazy with their shenanigans.



Of course, it's still a gag/battle manga and it should stay that way, but one cannot over look these developments.


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2012)

so after hilda now its aoi's turn


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn it, I wanted there to be a good fight between Toujou and the other guy.  I suppose that it wasn't the right time for it.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess I'm glad that Aiba got his left hand crushed, meaning Toujou is still a baadass. 

People being unfair, but Hike is totally gonna save the day.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2012)

Inb4  Aiba transfers to their school.

Another strong ally for Team Beel.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2012)

^i think the same.

Still we already reached the climaxof the arc, do you think Oga will fight Aiba at some point?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 12, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> The final page of this chapter made me LOL.



I know!  



noobthemusical said:


> "She'll send me flying"
> 
> More proof that Oga's sister is STRONG.



Of course we do, how many times we seen her in the past knocking around Oga.   And we know she was once the leader of the Red Tails.  

Still think we may end up having her involved in a major plot someday, perhaps reinforcing Oga in some major battle and calling up her old gang.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2012)

someone doubted for a second that Oga?s sister was strong?

Heresy.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 12, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> "She'll send me flying"
> 
> More proof that Oga's sister is STRONG.


Not necessarily.

In shounen females pretty much always "bully/abuse" the males no matter the difference in powerlevel.

Look at Hilda for example. She still "scares" and bosses Oga around while it's clear he surpassed her quite some time ago.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2012)

Hilda going all out could probably still give base Oga (absolutely no Beel) a fight

and the sister isn't just strong from bullying Oga, she used to be RT leader


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 12, 2012)

I am not saying the sister isn't strong.

I think she is.

I am just saying that her bullying Oga doesn't mean anything. At least powerwise.



If Hilda could give Base Oga a fight, then Toujou would absolutely murder him.

Base Oga used to be equal to Toujou.

How the mighty have fallen


----------



## Tre_azam (Apr 12, 2012)

toujo is just boss


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 12, 2012)

Get the hell of Himewaka's roof.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 12, 2012)

Right after I read VIP, I fucking knew Himekawa would make an appereance


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 12, 2012)

I kinda like how Oga doesn't give two shits about anything happening in this arc. Especially Aiba. 

Oga is too cool that way.

I wonder what would Aiba say if he realized that Oga and co are the famous Ishiyama leaders.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, nothing he would give a shit about has happened so far. He doesn?t even care about Aiba?s demonic energy and actually the only reason he bothered to fight the demons was because his friends and himself got involved out of nowhere in that arc.

Oga was born to not give a shit a bout anything just like a boss.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 13, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Hilda going all out could probably still give base Oga (absolutely no Beel) a fight
> 
> and the sister isn't just strong from bullying Oga, she used to be RT leader



No she can't ... Base Oga is almost as strong as Toujou (base Oga was stronger than him at some point but Oga started training mostly based with beel's powers while Toujou worked his ass out with his physical stats and therefore surpassed base Oga, even so they are close to each other)... And Toujou can beat the crap out of two pillar heads without much difficulty ...

And needless is to say that a single pillar head is much stronger than Hilda ...

Well gess we have a new guy in Base Oga/Toujou tier.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2012)

base Oga never fought a pillar head w/o using SMT IIRC

in fact - Chapter 96 here he uses 30cc when against 4 pillars (no pillar head)

Chapter 96 - 80 more cc against 1 pillar head

and before that he was using Beel's lightning blasts against fodder too, although that's likely just to speed it up


while Toujou in *base* (only thing he has ) went through 2 pillar heads and then even kept up with Jabberwock for a bit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> Right after I read VIP, I fucking knew Himekawa would make an appereance


Yeah.  That was great.



The_Evil said:


> I kinda like how Oga doesn't give two shits about anything happening in this arc. Especially Aiba.


Wouldn't it be more appropriate to say Madason doesn't give two shits about anything happening in this arc?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  That was great.
> 
> Wouldn't it be more appropriate to say Madason doesn't give two shits about anything happening in this arc?


Condolences for your loss.

I heard about Sasakibe.

He was a nice man. He didn't deserve what happened to him.

Soul Society lost a great man.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Wouldn't it be more appropriate to say Madason doesn't give two shits about anything happening in this arc?



Quite true.


 It's rather funny how much he doesn't seem to care about Aiba. Your run-of-the-mile shonen hero would be pretty agitated in this situation, but not Oga Madason. He's too boss for that.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 14, 2012)

Toujou solos.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Seems like Aiba has decided to fight after what they did to his underlings
- He wants to fight the strongest
- Looks surprised when discovers Oga being the strongest
- Oga shows (again)that all by himself is already a fucking monster without Beel


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Bahahaha.

Those punks thought that they were dealing with fakes?


----------



## perman07 (Apr 19, 2012)

Last panel was pretty awesome.. Guess we're about to discover a new form of demon magic or something, cause noone is that strong naturally.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2012)

great chapter, Himekawa ftw

Sheltered Queen, aww, the boys are kind of protective of Aoi


big fight inc


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol Himekawa is a boss.

And now Oga vs Aiba seems interesting. even Aoi and Toujou looked surprised though wonder if it was because Aiba dodged or because of Oga?s fist.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 19, 2012)

"Ah thank god, it looks Gag-like" that line got me rolling


----------



## letsplaybingo (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the highlight of this chapter was Himekawa, dealing with fodders like a boss.

I was surprised by both Oga and Aiba though: Oga, because he's a lot stronger in base form than I thought, and Aiba, because he was able to react and dodge Oga's high speed attack.

Next chap should be awesome.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 19, 2012)

So Oga seems to be even stronger than Toujou while only in base. Not bad.


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2012)

himekawa dealing with fodder since chapter 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> So Oga seems to be even stronger than Toujou while only in base. Not bad.



wut?

That?s not new, it has been like that since En?s arc


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2012)

it was supposed to be so, but I had doubts looking at their performances against Pillar Heads and Jabberwock .. Toujou did everything in base (duh), while Oga started gulping down SMT pretty early

seems to be little doubt now


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

Well even though it looked like bullshit, that FS thing was Oga?s real power in base. It would have been like really inconsistent if his power was only like that against Jabberwock, even Toujou recognized that strength at that time so I think it was normal for him to still have such power in base.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally read the last 3 chapters.  Beel getting dem ladies. 

Himewaka was boss this chap. Owning noobs in his damn bathrobe.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 19, 2012)

Himekawa was like a fucking boss this chapter. .

Yeah, pretty much Aiba is Oga/Toujou tier confirmed.
But I think they were more surprised at Aiba dodging than Oga punching ... After all Oga defeated a lot of pillar heads and the general of the army itself(BTW Jabberwock is several times stronger than any other pillar ...) so his punchi being like that is not surpring, what's surpring is someone they barely know for now is dodging the punches of a guy who defeated one of the strongest real demons shown.

Chapter overall was great. It gaved me the goosebumps, it had comedy as usuall  and action!!! 10/10. Greater chapter than any of the HST IMO this week.

This Aiba is really starting to become one of my favourite characthers.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 19, 2012)

This is vintage Beelzebub, fodder dealt with in hilarious fashion and Oga not caring till he gets to fight someone strong.

Aiba being confused and shocked was hilarious too as was the sheltered queens reactions.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 19, 2012)

Love this chapter. Himekawa acting like a boss. Best part was when homey mistook Toujou for the chief. Hahaha the clueless look on Oga's face when they refer to him as the chief. Beelzebub is still the most entertaining manga I read. Perfect mix of comedy and action


----------



## Gaja (Apr 19, 2012)

My favorite part was when Kanzaki and Toujou were like: "Bitches be getting fucked up now."... next pannel, bodies everywhere. I loved it!!!

And Oga keeps getting called Madason. 

Furichi, the pervert as always, and Futaba!!! This weeks Jump was awesome, Beelzebub, Bakuman and One Piece really delivered!!!


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 19, 2012)

This chapter was awesome. Even if Bakuman's over, I'm glad that I get to read this series every week. I'm sad to hear that the anime is already over and isn't as good as the manga.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 19, 2012)

Himekawa was a boss. Fodders flying left and right.


Oga achieved mastery in not giving any fucks. affairs of lower men don't concern him.


Next week is going to be awesome!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2012)

Himekawa was the star of this chapter.  I actually want to know how strong Himekawa, Kanzaki, and Natsume are now.  They all trained and fought against the pillars right?  They have to be near Hilda level by now.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 19, 2012)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Love this chapter. Himekawa acting like a boss. Best part was when homey mistook Toujou for the chief. Hahaha the clueless look on Oga's face when they refer to him as the chief. Beelzebub is still the most entertaining manga I read. Perfect mix of comedy and action



Indeed. You can't get a manga that does this mix better than Beelzebub.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 20, 2012)

OH...MY...GAWD.... I can't hold it...this shit....Oga 

Did you fucking see what he did, did you fucking see that shit right thar


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 20, 2012)

Oga is the best Shonen Hero atm.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 21, 2012)

Even without cc he is this powerful. I wonder how powerful he will become when he takes milk.



Grimm6jack said:


> Indeed. You can't get a manga that does this mix *better than Beelzebub*.



Try Gintama. Its awesome too.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 21, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Oga is the best Shonen Hero atm.



Quoted for truth.

He might be brain dead when it comes to females but he's my favorite shonen hero since Psyren's.


----------



## Litho (Apr 21, 2012)

Oga really is the epithome of cool. We could all learn a thing or two from him.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 21, 2012)

Madason is badass, son 

I'm looking forward to seeing how strong Aiba really is...and then seeing Oga whoop his ass


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 22, 2012)

i really wanted to see some toujou kicking ass, but Madason is also cool


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2012)

Badass, fucking chapter is so damn badass. Want the english one out already.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh my God. So hard-fucking-core


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 29, 2012)

As expected, Oga showing who's boss. But I wonder what was said to Aoi.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 29, 2012)

DAMNIT, DON'T TEMPT ME


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 29, 2012)

It's out in English pretty much everywhere so not gonna bother with linking Edit Hyper ninja'd.

Great Chapter though I wonder why that Earthgod dude said thanks at the end, cause Oga took him seriously or didn't kill him?


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 29, 2012)

You though you could defeat Oga?

Mess with the best- get owned like the rest. 

Also Tojo- get out with your useless monologue!


----------



## phungnana (Apr 29, 2012)

Beelzebub 154 read online here


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2012)

seems Oga is still stronger

Koma got owned .. doubt it's the end of his troubles though



lol, they sure sold out Aoi in a hurry


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2012)

queen's getting used like a political chess piece 

and the extra chapter

baby beel and friends 

rhino beetle> beel


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 29, 2012)

Apple Pie.A too powerful weapon!

The part with the useless monologue got me laughing so hard.

Dat Madason Tatsumi.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

That "go home Toujou" part was hilarious.


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> It's out in English pretty much everywhere so not gonna bother with linking Edit Hyper ninja'd.
> 
> Great Chapter though *I wonder why that Earthgod dude said thanks at the end, cause Oga took him seriously or didn't kill him?*



i also didn't understand that..

may be koma is really on aoi's side and wanted to give her some hope about oga by playing in the 'wrong' side ..that's why he deliberately put them in that situation...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2012)

maybe a mistranslation

or Koma is delusional from pain


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 29, 2012)

Or maybe the Zebub Blast was so strong he lost reason?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2012)

Or it was just sarcasm.

Receiving a Zebub Blast has many effects on enemies.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 29, 2012)

Dat punch.

I really like those kind of punches...you know those to the stomach that takes all the wind out and makes you drool like a retard


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 29, 2012)

Great chapter. I'm also confused why Koma thanked Oga by the end, but it was still a fun fight.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm sure we will get the thank you part in next weeks chapter. Overall I thought it was hilarious and awesome. Aoi woman'd up and agreed to the bet, wonder if Oga is going to remark on the bet or if she is going to say something to him about it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I'm sure we will get the thank you part in next weeks chapter. Overall I thought it was hilarious and awesome. Aoi woman'd up and agreed to the bet, wonder if Oga is going to remark on the bet or if she is going to say something to him about it.



Well it?s not liek Oga gives a fuck about the bet, indeed it?s not like he was fighting for her 

Though I can see him saying something like " Why won?t you go out with him? he would stop being a bother if you do " or something of the sort.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 29, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Though I can see him saying something like " Why won?t you go out with him? he would stop being a bother if you do " or something of the sort.


After he says that Aoi tears up, then smacks him and runs away while screaming "BAKA OGA!".


Jk, I don't Oga will tell her something like that. It would be too cruel towards Aoi. More than Aoi fragile maiden heart can handle  . I mean it's a way of saying "I am not interested in you. At all."


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe the "thank you" is just making fun of that sort of cliche ending?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 29, 2012)

Or maybe he's a masochist?

It wouldn't surprise me, coming from a perv like him


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 29, 2012)

"Thank you for kicking my ass.*Jizz!!*"?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Or maybe he's a masochist?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me, coming from a perv like him


If it was from a girl - maybe .. but from Oga ?

+ he doesn't seem to like Aoi's punishments


Idk, it was probably same half-assed plan of his


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> After he says that Aoi tears up, then smacks him and runs away while screaming "BAKA OGA!".
> 
> 
> Jk, I don't Oga will tell her something like that. It would be too cruel towards Aoi. More than Aoi fragile maiden heart can handle  . I mean it's a way of saying "I am not interested in you. At all."



Nah. It would be more for comic relief if what i said happens.

Oga: Hey kunieda, Why won?t you date him? he will keep bothering if you don?t

Aiba: _Nice one Madason_

Kunieda: [insert funny comment/reaction here]


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 29, 2012)

Oga is still the man. 

Toujou is still hungry silly guy.


----------



## Litho (May 1, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I'm sure we will get the thank you part in next weeks chapter. Overall I thought it was hilarious and awesome. Aoi woman'd up and agreed to the bet, wonder if Oga is going to remark on the bet or if she is going to say something to him about it.



How womaning up equals agreeing to being bet on like an object is beyond me. But I'm not complaining, I wish we could use girls in bets.

The thank you thing also confused me, but there were some good explanations here. Maybe we'll see next week.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 2, 2012)

Litho said:


> How womaning up equals agreeing to being bet on like an object is beyond me. But I'm not complaining, I wish we could use girls in bets.



While I too wish I could wager females like currency, I was refering to how she stopped blushing like some little school girl and sucked it up in regards to how she deals with being embarrassed. I mean she was getting all flushed and wondering how he could say the things he was saying in full view of everyone and not be blushing or going crazy.

I'm starting to think this arc was to introduce us to Aiba and show how Aoi has grown up a little in regards to how she handles her emotions/embarrassment.


----------



## reaperunique (May 10, 2012)

Well, glad we got that out of the way, now we know Aoi has someone she likes...Oh wait...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2012)

Who on earth could it be?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2012)

this chapter soothed my soul 


photo is nice

Saotome's touchy



seems Aoi matured a bit


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Pretty decent chapter, time to see what the next arc brings, hopefully it will be about demons.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2012)

Nene has fanboys now


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

That souvenir isn't going to win any points with Lamia.  Furuichi has a lot to learn about love.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Nene has fanboys now


I always was.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> I always was.


but does she have your address ?


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That souvenir isn't going to win any points with Lamia.  Furuichi has a lot to learn about love.


More like, Lamia has a lot to learn if she can't appreciate a gift from the General.



Fluttershy said:


> but does she have your address ?


No.  Should I have Tamura relay it or something?


----------



## auem (May 10, 2012)

that picture...the way Aiba sat next to Aoi was so funny...like a obedient dog is sitting beside his master...:rofl


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

Nice chapter.

Dat Nene getting her fans.

Aoi seems to have matured a little. Apparently she doesn?t see Aiba as a bother at all.

And finally dat photo.

Still wonder if Furuichi is trying to get out of his pedo status by giving horrible souvenirs to lamia


----------



## Muk (May 10, 2012)

or trying to get her to mature a little


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

just now i noticed Alain Delon under the bench where they took the photo


----------



## Nightwish (May 10, 2012)

lol @ Alain delon in the picture.


----------



## Ender (May 10, 2012)

that picture was the best


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Kunieda told that guy she liked someone.  Who was she talking about?  Kanzaki?


----------



## Nightwish (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Kunieda told that guy she liked someone.  Who was she talking about?  Kanzaki?



Not sure if serious.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Rukia trolling again. 

She meant Oga.


----------



## Redshadow49 (May 10, 2012)

Yuka's panels were the best


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2012)

it's Toujou

not as dense (probably) and a perfect bod 


Aoi x Toujou ftw

though i still like Aiba - maybe he can come visit em


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Oga?  Really?  She thinks he's married to Hilda.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Oga?  Really?  She thinks he's married to Hilda.



She doesn't care about that, she still wants to fuck his brains out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2012)

she'd probably faint if someone said that word

adorable little ball of fluff


I still like her the best, though Hilda started gaining fast after I found that pic that was in my set until recently


----------



## Wolfarus (May 10, 2012)

Chapter smoothed the end of this story out nicely, and i lul'd at kanzaki giving the bird in the photo, like he dosnt give a shit


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

Awww, the only one who cares about Furichi appears at the end.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

It?s fun how Furuichi?s presence started to become smaller and smaller during the arc to the point he was labelled as "a person you don?t know"


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

The most important development from the arc is that Beel has started to create his own harem.


----------



## The_Evil (May 10, 2012)

The group photo was awesome.

Lol at Furuichi getting completely forgotten.


Who wanna bet how many chapters till Aiba transfers schools?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 10, 2012)

This whole arc seems to be so Aoi can mature a little in the relationship department and not be so embarrassed. That and introduce us to Aiba.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

Next chapter Aiba and the fake Touhoushinki  are ST. ishiyama?s students


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2012)

Aiba will transfer schools for his love


----------



## Wang Fire (May 10, 2012)

his love knows no bounds.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Aiba won't be showing up for a while.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

yeah, he won?t show up for a week


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

More like a year at least.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 12, 2012)

I had to go check the chapter again to make sure this wasn't how the picture was really. I really want to know what the new arc is going to involve, there wasn't even the usual sinister looking guy as they left to give a hint about whats coming, so I'm really confused.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Photoshop.  Kunieda was all the way on the other side, and Oga had his hand to himself.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2012)

but it's better this way right


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

That goes without saying.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> but it's better this way right



Oh yeah definately. Shame Aoi can't tell tell Oga tho.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

When Beel goes under that truck.


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2012)

Haha.


----------



## Random Member (May 17, 2012)

I couldn't get into the joke the chapter was based around, but page 18 was worth it.


----------



## Redshadow49 (May 17, 2012)

first weak chapter in a while imo


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

That fucking page 18


----------



## auem (May 17, 2012)

anybody noticed that panel where beel was driving alongside a train..?
along with cat,football,flowerpot..there was a bra too.....:rofl


----------



## reaperunique (May 17, 2012)

Funny simple chapter


----------



## Raptor (May 17, 2012)

I love these chapters.  Baby Beel is full of awesome.


----------



## Alice246 (May 17, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can see Aiba refusing to fight next chapter on the basis that "he's on a date."


----------



## kruchy (May 17, 2012)

Baby Beel is a natural leader, he got the biker gang to follow him in an instant, Hilda will be proud


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2012)

pretty funny

dat page 

Ch.15-16


seems Beel can't win against a cicada, but is a natural driver and biker gang leader


----------



## letsplaybingo (May 17, 2012)

It was an average chapter compared to older ones, but it was still pretty damn good, which says a lot about this manga.

I don't mind though, as we can't keep having story arcs thrown around. These slice-of-life chapters are still enjoyable.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 17, 2012)

These little one shots are funny, this one not as much as some of the earlier ones but still gave me a few chuckles. I wonder what the next arc is going to look like.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> pretty funny
> 
> dat page
> 
> ...



It's cicada.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2012)

Freakin Baby Beel is tha man. Ya saw those driving skills?

Beel with his new gang was badass.

Also Oga trying to extort that demon who broke the window. Seems like he really wanted to buy it for Beel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's cicada.


yes     sir


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 17, 2012)

Beel with the rider glasses and the 666 mini car is epic. 

From my point of view that was the best chapter in a while, but i prefer slice of life over the fighting type.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 17, 2012)

"Ah, sign here.My, what large breasts you have."

Oga asking for 29,800 yen.

Demon Emperor is still a goofball.
"I got a peanut stuck in my nose, hnng hng"
The fuck?

"Watch where you're going dumbshit!!!(Basically)


THIS FUCKING PAGE!!
CH 202 RAW


----------



## Phantom Roxas (May 18, 2012)

Not a fan of done-in-one chapters, but this was still pretty damn funny. And yes, Biker Gang Leader Beel was amazing.


----------



## Litho (May 18, 2012)

Redshadow49 said:


> first weak chapter in a while imo



Agreed.

Also, what was with Furuichi giving Lamia a dildo in the previous chapter?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 













​


----------



## Dark Travis (May 18, 2012)

Litho said:


> Also, what was with Furuichi giving Lamia a dildo in the previous chapter?



Um...what?

Bitter melons are not dildos, you know.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 19, 2012)

Yeah but this is Pedoichi we're talking about.


----------



## kruchy (May 24, 2012)

New chapter.
page

Baby Beel is showing signs of growth


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Heh, I rather liked Kuinda's face when it Furuichi insinuated that she was asking Oga out on a date.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2012)

SHIPPING CHAPTER OH YES 


loved this one, the whole thing

Shizuka x Aoi BFFs 

next one's gonna be great too



well, Aoi chapters are best chapters


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2012)

Good Going AOI   

you gotta take the first step if you want Oga


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2012)

Lol. Furuichi doesn?t deal any damage to anyone no matter how much effort he puts into it.

And Beel being a man and not crying was cool.

Obviously this shipping chapter had to get messed up because of some little incidents


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 24, 2012)

WTF didn't the anime kind of have an episode like this? This is much funnier anyway, I love the Aoi chapters and she was awesome in this one, Furuichi is hilarious as always the only sane person in all of this.

Oga buying her explanation was a face palm moment but the whole chapter was both cute and hilarious. Though I I love OgaxKunieda so it was my kind of chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 24, 2012)

COUPLE NUMBER ONE!!!


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2012)

Shizuka x Aoi BFFs 
i support this 

the two of them need to put themselves together and conquer their male love interest 

Tora and Tasumi are oblivious to any approach


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any good Aoi pics ? For a set maybe


----------



## di4exql.uocx (May 24, 2012)

It's been a while since I last enjoyed a chapter of Beelzebub that much.


----------



## Noah (May 24, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> WTF didn't the anime kind of have an episode like this?



Here's hoping for a daycare chapter.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 24, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god this fucking manga just god its so awesome


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2012)

Did Furuichi get a massage when Lamia was done with Hilda?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2012)

This chapter is very similar to the anime filler episode that was just before En's official introduction.


Oh well, was cute the way everyone was pointing out Kunieda was out on a date with Oga.


----------



## Bluth (May 25, 2012)

I could read a whole manga just involving Kuneida's embarrassed faces, it simply never gets old, at least for me anyways.  

Beel beginning to fight back when hurt, good to see, I also like seeing Kouta standing up for his bro/rival

funny seeing Furuichi once again being Pedoichi by taking Lamia with him to the amusement park.


----------



## MrCinos (May 25, 2012)

Great chapter. Furuichi and Kunieda are my favorite characters so I enjoyed it immensely .


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2012)

Furuichi's punch didn't hurt Oga, but it still knocked him down. Which should put him as stronger than MK5.


----------



## MrCinos (May 25, 2012)

Since it's a bit relevant to the latest chapter, Kunieda pics:






*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Witch (May 25, 2012)

Was it just perspective or was Lamia actually on Pedoichi's back?

Beel and Kouta's reaction upon seeing Rice Boy.
"Doesn't really get it but is hostile"

And wasn't that Tora's brother who tripped Beel?
friend needs a kick in the arse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Since it's a bit relevant to the latest chapter, Kunieda pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great, thanks

if anyone has good Aoi art - post it here please


----------



## Dark Travis (May 25, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> And wasn't that Tora's brother who tripped Beel?
> friend needs a kick in the arse.


It was Shizuka's brother I believe.

My intuition leads me to believe that Oga will end up playing the villain.  In other words, being pitted against Rice Boy aka. Toujou  (think about the implications there).



kruchy said:


> Baby Beel is showing signs of growth


I know right.  Aside not from crying as much in the past, notice he's now regularly walking (and running!).  At some point in the future, he'll probably be able to do what Black Beel can do (since he represents Beels' full potential).


----------



## Golden Witch (May 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> great, thanks
> 
> if anyone has good Aoi art - post it here please


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


>


that last one is Misaki I think, not Aoi

but thanks



I'd be wearing an Aoi set in a heartbeat if I had stock like this of her


----------



## Golden Witch (May 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> that last one is Misaki I think, not Aoi
> 
> but thanks
> 
> ...



I saw something like that though that was only 150x85.

Personally I love this one:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

yeah, that one's great


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Was it just perspective or was Lamia actually on Pedoichi's back?


Why is everyone so surprised?  The mangaka has made it clear that Furuichi/Lamia is the most stable pairing in the story.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Why is everyone so surprised?  The mangaka has made it clear that Lolichi/Lamia is the most stable pairing in the story.



I ain't surprised I was just wondering, sorry if it came out the wrong way.

Why can I see that Oga and Aoi get manipulated into a romantic role?
Supposed to hug another:
Aoi: O///////////////////////////////////////////O
Oga: *picks his ear*


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 26, 2012)

Furuichi is just playing the long con, waiting for Lamia to 'grow up' so he already has an in. I mean her mother is pretty cute. Thats just the general and his strategies for you afterall.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Golden Witch (May 27, 2012)

What's wrong, all I see is Manga canon, Oga and Furuichi being Hilda's bitches and Alaindelon fangirling over Furuichi.


----------



## Litho (May 28, 2012)

The general's kick was beautifully gracefull. His cause was noble. 

Heil!


----------



## kruchy (May 31, 2012)

Beelzebub 158 is out at 

I guess that the stage will soon be obliterated, just hope that no kids will be harmed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2012)

doesn't

nice chapter

Kunieda cute 


so did Shizuka & Toujou's underling play the 2 henchmen ? Or they haven't appeared yet ?




*Spoiler*: _found this_ 



Link removed


----------



## Dark Travis (May 31, 2012)

Dark Travis said:


> My intuition leads me to believe that Oga will end up playing the villain.  In other words, being pitted against Rice Boy aka. Toujou  (think about the implications there).


The teacher should give me a gold star for getting it right!

The toddler rom-com complicates further.

Furuichi, your imagination never fails to entertain us.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 31, 2012)

Furuchi's imagination, always fruitful!  

But I'm surprised Toujou was so smart, but of course that changed at the end.  Boy, Shizuka getting manhandled like that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2012)

can't really see them playing the 2 henchmen

Shizuka wouldn't let herself be smacked around like that (or .. maybe for Toujou ? ). Not to mention the lack of .. curves

but then where were they ?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 31, 2012)

Kanzaki not immediately getting knocked out by a kick to the face by Toujou, he really has gotten strong.

Also I agree with the it's not them playing the Henchmen sentiment, seems out of place if it wasn't said directly. Plus the dude should be way thicker than Shizuka, and their roughly the same size (although to be fair one is clearly larger than the other but not by much)


----------



## reaperunique (May 31, 2012)

How did Toujo hit that lightning away  ?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2012)

With his fist


----------



## reaperunique (May 31, 2012)

Oh you  How did he deflect it with his fist?










And don't say: "By hitting it.".


----------



## Ender (May 31, 2012)

the dude was trained by that teacher...i'm sure he learned a thing or 2....


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 31, 2012)

I have no idea what this manga's overall story is anymore and to be frank I don't care.

Always funny and always delivers in all it does.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2012)

who cares about the overall story

its all about the arcs 

and epic fist fight to ensure 

and aoi as commentator


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2012)

So uhm....punching lightning yeh.


----------



## Flynn (May 31, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> How did Toujo hit that lightning away  ?



Saotome taught Toujo how to "fight demons" no? So obviously he learned how to cancel demon attacks somehow, like what he did with the supersonic sword.


----------



## Redshadow49 (May 31, 2012)

Jossy said:


> Saotome taught Toujo how to "fight demons" no? So obviously he learned how to cancel demon attacks somehow, like what he did with the supersonic sword.



Im going with haki


----------



## Keino-kun (May 31, 2012)

Did Toujo always have this tattoo on his arm? I can't remember


----------



## Flynn (May 31, 2012)

Redshadow49 said:


> Im going with haki





Keino-kun said:


> Did Toujo always have this tattoo on his arm? I can't remember



Yeah he always had it, he copied it from Saotome when he met Tojou.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 31, 2012)

Jossy said:


> Yeah he always had it, he copied it from Saotome when he met Tojou.



Thanks bro.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 1, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> How did Toujo hit that lightning away  ?



With Rice boy power obviously. Duh.

Oh Furuichi I love you and all you stand for. The little kids love triangle is going to be hilarious too.

I liked how Oga told Toujou that he wasn't going to win just because he was the main character. That made me lol.


----------



## Laxus (Jun 1, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> How did Toujo hit that lightning away  ?



By using awesome power.

You cannot argue with his strength.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2012)

"Crapcrapcrap you called for me crap?"
"It's Captain Poop-cop!"
*poop*
*poop*
"Be careful everyone!!You're going to get covered in poop!!"

WHAT.THE.HELL!?

This fucking chapter.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 1, 2012)

This arc is amazing. I like that Kouta has a crush on Futaba. The toddler love triangles are hilarious.

By the way, since I loved this bit from the Hilda's Memory arc, I decided to crop it through Photobucket. Feel free to use it if you want.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh right, forgot he trained a lot to fight demons, but I was just curious because Oga seemed a bit surprised.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 2, 2012)

This has been a great arc so far, much better than the ones with fighting against demons.


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Suddenly, Begemot.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn?t even know what the dialogues said but i lmao?d right now


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh yes, Beel and Kouta are working together.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2012)

Beel and Kouta owned that older kid.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh look, it's those guys again. They want to get their asses kicked for the second time?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kinda late this week


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 7, 2012)

That Kunieda outfit.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2012)

aoi


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2012)

Man I wonder why he retired.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

Because he wanted to have fun like that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2012)

where the fuq is the translation ? 

did the translators get too stunned by Aoi ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol That old man keeps being top notch apparently.

Kunieda

Also Toujou screwed up, he didn?t even get his pay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2012)

nice costume 

me like Kunieda's angry face 


maybe the next arc will be demon-connected again


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 7, 2012)

Gosh, Futaba got her minions under control.

Just how strong is the old man?

 they just left not giving a flying fuck about the damages and Tora asks for his pay.

Beel and Kouta working together against a greater evil.

Well fuck, never anger Shizuka.

En just left the show halfway.


And for fucks sake, just finally give Shizuka a proper battle.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2012)

I like Shizuka.  I would like to see her get more focus.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

^yeah definitely

Though I wonder if there will be another demon related arc or they just appeared there randomly because their balls told them to.


----------



## hehey (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow i loled when they said that Baron Von Poop used to be rice (before he turned to poop)... that was epic.


----------



## KugiGatling (Jun 8, 2012)

It was a good chapter, but like a lot of recent chapters, the plot is incredibly random. Not bad, but it doesn't add to the main story. The character interaction is nice though.


----------



## Litho (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, 	Tamura, Ryuuhei.

Also lol at the man in the down left corner.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 8, 2012)

^ Can't see whatever you posted.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2012)

Raptor said:


> ^ Can't see whatever you posted.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 8, 2012)

Agreed on that outfit for Kunieda. Aw yeah.

Not sure how to feel about Behemoth coming back, but it doesn't piss me off like Bakuman did with Nanamine coming back. I loved the little kid's reaction to the dog demon.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know where this story is going at all but its hilarious as always. Aoi was lookin fine though and in the end thats all that matters.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 9, 2012)

Generic badass old man is badass.


----------



## Impact (Jun 9, 2012)

Aoi is sopek


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 9, 2012)

That outfit!   

And that guy in the audience having that "Oh yeah" face.  

Though I thought Aoi supposed to have larger breasts, since we always got teased she was always restricting them.




Phantom Roxas said:


> Not sure how to feel about Behemoth coming back, but it doesn't piss me off like Bakuman did with Nanamine coming back. I loved the little kid's reaction to the dog demon.



Behemoth is far from annoying like Nanamine.   Behemoth always gave me the impression that he's trying to help train Oga against a stronger threat.   So perhaps their reappearance is just that and the demon training Saotome started, starts coming to light.


----------



## Litho (Jun 9, 2012)

Goddamn. How is any future girlfriend supposed to beat that? I gotta get me an asian chick.

Also I hear they... _do _stuff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2012)

> Though I thought Aoi supposed to have larger breasts, since we always got teased she was always restricting them.


she has a slender figure

and I love it


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 10, 2012)

Did this weeks chapter come out yet?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 10, 2012)

On Thursday as always


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> she has a slender figure
> 
> and I love it



I know she has a great figure.   Just thought she was hiding a little be extra.  

Of course not as much as Hilde.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 10, 2012)

Now imagine Hilda in that bondage suit.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 11, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Now imagine Hilda in that bondage suit.



That made me feel all funny deep down in my pants...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 11, 2012)

Not quite as funny as I thought it would be but still pretty lol.

I love the great demon lord and all his crazy antics. She pissing herself was hysterical though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2012)

How did Oga not know that demon was female? And I didn't quite expect her to be pissing herself like that xDD

I sure hope the painting isn't of the Demons Lord crotch.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 11, 2012)

It was overall pretty funny, I do like it that it's just one chapter and not that drawn out.


----------



## Flynn (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like the picture is going to be some elegant drawing of his crotch.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty decent chapter, can't wait to see what the painting is of.


----------



## Impact (Jul 11, 2012)

Very funny chapter especially the " relax I used the blunt side"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2012)

lol at teh chapter and Beel trying to compete in peeing.

I can see a painting of his crotch next chapter.


----------



## Litho (Jul 11, 2012)

Damnit what a cliffhanger! And you just know the painting is going to be so ridiculous I'll hate myself for wondering what it was.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 11, 2012)

Somehow I imagine its something like abstract art of himself that makes you go WTF!

But then there will probably be somekind of twist that only demons can see it correctly and Hilda go  .


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was a painting of himself or at least something that should represent him


----------



## Wrath (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it'll be "Hey... isn't this... a terrible painting?"


----------



## 8 (Jul 11, 2012)

it will be a glorious painting of his manhood.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 11, 2012)

its probably going to be a self protrait but he didn't finish his face so its just 2 dots for eyes and a lame curved line for his mouth.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 11, 2012)

^ I could see that happening.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2012)

"No parts to be ashamed of"

So was that a dude or chick?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 12, 2012)

Wasn't it a female demon robot?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 12, 2012)

lol another cute chapter. Can't wait to see this painting.


----------



## Jay Kay (Jul 12, 2012)

It's totally gonna be a painting of baby Beel's mother.
And she will look like Hilda!

...you never know, it might happen! XP


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought that was a girl as soon as I saw the skirt, then it was more obvious when she showed her eyes. Considering how much of an idiot Oga is, I guess I shouldn't be surprised it took him so long.

Also, this is the best page in the chapter.


----------



## kruchy (Jul 19, 2012)

New chapter from Red Hawk Scans

the best


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2012)

wow, that woman reminds me of Aoi somehow


and I couldn't figure out who the girl playing games with Himekawa was at first


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 19, 2012)

So it's just a regular painting except for the demon guard? I am disappoint.


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2012)

demon lord must have banged up one pretty woman


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh, so it's Beel's mother. 
I thought it was something stupid like Demon Lord's cock.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2012)

Well,that's how Himekawa gained such a luxurious apartment building. And I didn't think we'd get to ever see Beel's mom, so the portrait image caught me off guard.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 19, 2012)

All that build up for a normal looking painting, the jokes on us for thinking up the whacky and stupid things it might have been. 

I just wonder what is going to happen now that they have the portrait.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 19, 2012)

Whoever that is, I'm assuming it's Beel's Mom, really does kind of look like Aoi...

I definitely thought it was gonna be like a stick-figure drawing of the Demon Lord, or some shit.


----------



## 8 (Jul 19, 2012)

here we thought of a nasty picture of the demon lords cock. it turns out to be an adorable painting of a pretty lady.

that's quite the opposite. the author really got us there. 

---
and himekawa's friend is such a trap.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 19, 2012)

So the Demon Lord's a good painter. Never woulda thought...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2012)

lol Beel?s mom. I knew it from the beginning.

Also dat himekawa in kindergarten and how they got thei gaming floors


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2012)

Damn I thought the painting was gonna be of the Demon Lord, but done poorly.

I always assumed Beel's mom would be hot, but not pretty. Weird now I wonder if the Demon Lord is good looking underneath the mask.

Also Damn Kugayama is a Trap Lord, holy crap the teenage version doesn't have a manly bone in his body.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, that was unexpected.  I thought that the portrait would be something else entirely.  Anyways, it was a pretty decent chapter.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 19, 2012)

Himekawapek so cute when he was in kindergarden. Baby Beel mother is very pretty.


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2012)

I didn't expect the portrait to be of beel mother man the author really fool me this chapter.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 19, 2012)

Should a reverse trap reveal be expected in the following weeks ?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 19, 2012)

We got trolled.   

Well Bel's mother is pretty nice looking.   Wonder if we will soon learn more about her, or that plot is going to be reserved for later?


----------



## auem (Jul 19, 2012)

beel's mother looks like future aoi.....
himekawa after birth was so cute..pompadour  right after you born........

i think the painting will shrink once it is taken outside....it re sizes itself according to the space available or owner's preference....


----------



## Zatono (Jul 20, 2012)

I thought I've seen enough traps in manga to not be surprised anymore. But this...THIS was crazy. I wouldn't be surprised if Kugayama revealed he's actually a woman.

As for the portrait...

*Spoiler*: __ 




I take no credit for this.


----------



## Flynn (Jul 20, 2012)

Wait, I was thinking his friend was a girl this whole time. 

I was actually attracted to those eyes. :sanji


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 20, 2012)

I started the chapter at the wrong page and saw Himekawa with what I thought was a girl and believed he was going to get a sad story about the picture killing his first love or something and that causing him to leave the school, but no.....it was just his friend.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 20, 2012)

Zatono said:


> As for the portrait...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


there has to be a connection


----------



## Bluth (Jul 20, 2012)

Now I want to see Aoi's reaction to seeing it.  She would probably get flustered like she does with everything that somehow connects her to Oga.  Now that I think about it, I'm sort of already missing seeing Aoi's embarrassed faces.


----------



## Litho (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol it's fucking huge.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2012)

What was that announcement at the beginning of the chapter?


----------



## auem (Jul 20, 2012)

i want to see aoi's mother's face...i expect it to be closely resembling that portrait..


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 21, 2012)

Zatono said:


> I thought I've seen enough traps in manga to not be surprised anymore. But this...THIS was crazy. I wouldn't be surprised if Kugayama revealed he's actually a woman.



Wait you're telling me Kugayama is a he? That's crazy.
btw. did you guys notice how Kuga resembles bishi Himekawa ?


----------



## kruchy (Jul 26, 2012)

New chapter from Red Hawk Scans:
scan


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Oga is going do destroy another school


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2012)

Some unknown giving it to us!?:amazed  Kira, RM, you guys are slacking.

 @ The last panel.  And why do I get the feeling that Beel's mother was human?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2012)

What a kickass way of taking back the painting


----------



## 8 (Jul 26, 2012)

i was predicting Alaindelon to teleport the painting out. but this was much more badass.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 26, 2012)

That last panel, oh good lord  Too much.


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2012)

yeah feels like she's human 

and awesome way to take it back

i thought we'd see the dimension demon transport it out, but i guess not


----------



## Gitramas (Jul 26, 2012)

Badass last page.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2012)

I want Aoi to see it


----------



## Impact (Jul 26, 2012)

Oga truly knows how to leave in a badass fashion "oops I stepped on something"


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

Fantastic end.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 26, 2012)

The final page = WIN.

This series is really good when it comes to using fodder.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2012)

Dat Oga using BT to carry it out, also Kugayama believing they would accept a rematch

Last page was gold.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 26, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I want Aoi to see it



I too want Aoi to see this painting. Also LOL at how Oga just burned through the roof. I wonder what everyone is going to think now of Oga there.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 26, 2012)

Fucks given by Oga: 0

Interesting to see some more of Hilda's backstory.

And lol, "Sexykawa".


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2012)

nice ending


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 26, 2012)

Classic Oga.  If you can't find a door, you make one!


----------



## zapman (Jul 27, 2012)

lol, love this manga


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 27, 2012)

Sexykawapek. I just love him. Oga is my man he always does it big. Loved the last page.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2012)

167 raw





*Spoiler*: __ 



 He's a girl?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2012)

^ seems like that


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2012)

yep gets confirmed by the girl in sun glasses, her boss is a woman


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, that's a surprise to me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2012)

Hilda is hot when she kicks ass :33


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2012)

Hilda is always hot...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 1, 2012)

I get what the raw is trying to tell us and Hilda is sexy awesome bu not sure exactly whats going on at the end.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _small summary from AS_ 



Kugayama turns out to be female and has been engaged to Himekawa since childhood.

She issues a final challenge, if she wins, Himekawa has to get married to her immediately.


----------



## Zatono (Aug 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I KNEW Kugayama was a woman. God damn, talk about a trap.

Hilda owning fodder seemed especially awesome this chapter too.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2012)

I like how tits and curves appeared only when it was confirmed.  Just like Dragon's makeup in Shrek.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 2, 2012)

And all of those yaoi fangirls faint from the revelation.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda is awesome.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 2, 2012)

I knew it.

Manga almost had me disgusted from fapping admiring her face.


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 2, 2012)

Best part

"Is he gay?"

:sanji


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, so Kugayama was a woman. I was so used to these bishounen type characters that I never considered "he" was actually a "she" all along. 

And the second they mentioned the "four martial art kings" you know they would be made quick fodder for either Oga or Hilda.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 2, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Best part
> 
> "Is he gay?"
> 
> :sanji



I love when the manga essentially asks the same questions we do and breaks that 4th wall.

Hilda saying Aoi was more beastly then those guys was hilarious and hot.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2012)

she could just chase after him into ishiya  then she'd be together with her hubby 

i can't wait for takumi, hilda, furuichi to make fun of him/her


----------



## auem (Aug 2, 2012)

so another girl coming to ishiyama...this time to play himekawa's bitch....:rofl


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 2, 2012)

I wonder how did not notice it was girl...how can she mask her voice to the point it was passable as a dude


----------



## Impact (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda taking out those fodders . The author still surprises me with the "Guy" actually being a women even tho I had my suspicions about him/her ever since she first appeared.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2012)

Bets on how many chapters it will take for Himekawa to get his pompadour back?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 2, 2012)

> "I was just thinking I'd just break my way through everything."


Oh Oga!  

And the wrestler making fun of the Chinese Master's name.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Bets on how many chapters it will take for Himekawa to get his pompadour back?



Three chapters at most.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda 

tempting me, but I'll stay faithful to Aoi-side .. it's best to have both though :33


wonder what Hime will do now


poor Furuichi, that's just spite 




should've listened to


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> should've listened to



For this to be a proper image to use for this chaper, he should be reversed to face the other way, since it was a reverse-trap situation 

Also, im wondering how himekawa is going to save face when she learns that oga and group do not serve under him. Its -almost- the opposite, at least when oga and beel are concerned


----------



## Ender (Aug 2, 2012)

idiot shoulda kept the check safe instead of flashing it  got what he deserved


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda once again proves why she's number one. She totally dominated.

"What are they!"

"A monster married couple."

"They are demons."

In totally flat tone 

Also I can't really say that Kugayama being a girl surprised me. I kind of suspected that for a long time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2012)

Ha I knew she was too pretty to be a man!

There's a pretty good chance that she's strong. Since it's not Tamura's style to make Himekawa stomp, and lets face it Himekawa is probably as strong as Kanzaki.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 2, 2012)

"Reverse-Trap" lulz


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 2, 2012)

Swords,Guns hell no!
Solo Top Martial Artists with an Umbrella,Ella,Ella!


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 2, 2012)

Is it the way the mangaka drew kugayama this chapter or do you see her in a completely different way?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 2, 2012)

Kugayama shoulda just been gay.  Helluva lot funnies.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Swords,Guns hell no!
> Solo Top Martial Artists with an Umbrella,Ella,Ella!



Lol, Hilda is by far the best female lead in SJ rigth now. Total pwnage.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 2, 2012)

Kumagawa looks female the first time "she" is shown.
the time "she" got introduced, "her" face and body looks masculine.
and now, the last panels, shows her with a curve body and a flat chest.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2012)

Uhmm did you guys miss the Flashback chapter?

No way you could mistake Kumagawa  for male in that one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Uhmm did you guys miss the Flashback chapter?
> 
> No way you could mistake Kumagawa  for male in that one.


there was a sex change operation ? 

or "he" was a cross-dresser back then 



there better be Aoi next chapter


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> there better be Aoi next chapter



They are not yet done with Kumagawa  so I doubt it.

Beside why would we need her?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2012)

because she's totally awesome 


and I want her to see the painting


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda is hotter. 
it's better to have them both though.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry Fluttershy, it was already established that Hilda is #1, what's the point of bringing the runner ups?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2012)

maybe in your dreams 


Team Aoi ftw 

Hilda is a very very very close 2-nd though


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda>Aoi
and that's final. 
:hestonlaugh


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 2, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Uhmm did you guys miss the Flashback chapter?
> 
> No way you could mistake Kumagawa  for male in that one.



I remember someone saying:
"There's not a single male bone on Kugayama"



Though to be fair Evil, with so many gags in Beelzebub it would be far from impossible that Kugayama had a sissy Childhood (if she'd have been a boy)

And with so many traps in manga history you can never be sure.

Even Haku is still debated by a lot of fans to be an actual girl who merely lied.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 2, 2012)

You're all wrong.  Amnesia innocent Hilda was the best, Aoi second, and Hilda third.

Anyone else think it's sort of weird how Kugayama was all of sudden drawn differently once she was established to be a girl, I'm talking about her face not her body.


----------



## Impact (Aug 2, 2012)

Bluth said:


> You're all wrong.  Amnesia innocent Hilda was the best, Aoi second, and *Hilda third*.
> 
> Anyone else think it's sort of weird how Kugayama was all of sudden drawn differently once she was established to be a girl, I'm talking about her face not her body.



Woah Hilda is third?? your wrong there buddy it's Hilda first then Amnesia Hilda and last is aoi. Sorry aoi will always be behind Hilda Amnesia or not.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 2, 2012)

I like Aoi's facial expressions more, I don't ever get tired of seeing her get flustered.  Amnesia Hilda was just dawww worthy.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2012)

Bluth said:


> You're all wrong.  Amnesia innocent Hilda was the best, Aoi second, and Hilda third.



Yes, Amnesia Hilda was the best.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 2, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I like Aoi's facial expressions more, I don't ever get tired of seeing her get flustered.  Amnesia Hilda was just dawww worthy.



Yeah, Amnesia Hilda was so hot and sweet, need more of her.

Aoi is my favorite female character.


So after this Himekawa arc, that chick is going to have transfer schools and will probably arrive at the same time as whats his face from the school trip and hilarity will ensue.
Not sure what the end game is for all these side arcs and new characters that will probably end up at Ishiyama but they are pretty freaking hilarious.

Only side arc left is Toujou's and I can see that being a 2-chapter slug fest between him and Oga for no apparent reason other then LOL's.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 2, 2012)

Amnesia Hilda>>>

Sorry regular Hilda. 

 but



Also, next chapter ends with Kugayama being introduce to Saotome class.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 2, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> A
> 
> Also, next chapter ends with Kugayama being introduce to Saotome class.



Trap status can and most likely will provide massive lolz.

I can see something like this:
One of the girls falls for Kugayama believing shes a boy.
Kugayama: I-I'm not into girls!
Girl: O.o
Kugayama: Sorry, but I'm already established to marry Himekawa.
Everyone: *Empty Stare towards Himekawa*
Kugayama: Your servants act weird.
Kanzaki: Servants....GAY BASTARD!!!


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda> Aoi since chapter one O.O


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2012)

so much wrong here 

but yeah, amnesia!Hilda was amazing



so Hime got himself a girl now too 

Himekawa x Kugayama
Kanzaki x Yuka
Toujou x Shizuka
Oga doesn't care, but there's Hilda & Aoi

Furuichi x Alaindelon


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda vs Aoi fanwar: episode 5945



> Furuichi x Alaindelon


Come on, he has the biggest harem: Alaindelon, his daughter and Lamia. Dude is such a pimp.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2012)

guys, guys guys. It?s obvious that this is what all of you want to say

Amnesia hilda>>>>>>>Usual Hilda>>Aoi>>>>>the rest


Anyway nice chapter, Hilda kicked some ass and Furuichi?s dream of turning into a wealthy man are gone thanks to a bullet. Also that demon running out of DP and then wanting to pee


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2012)

Why were they even shooting? Or is it just the universe kicking Furuichi down again?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2012)

^Universe nuff said


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 2, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Trap status can and most likely will provide massive lolz.
> 
> I can see something like this:
> One of the girls falls for Kugayama believing shes a boy.
> ...



I can totally see this happening...  and it would be epic that way too.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 2, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Why were they even shooting? Or is it just the universe kicking Furuichi down again?



Has to be the universes way to keep Furuichi down. I can't figure out why they were had a gun either, it confused me but made me lol.

I want to know just what kind of match those two are going to have next chapter.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda with or without her memory is my girl. I do like Aoi but Hilda first for me. Lol I thought Kugayama was a dude oh well she still better stay from my Sexykawa.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 2, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Has to be the universes way to keep Furuichi down. I can't figure out why they were had a gun either, it confused me but made me lol.
> 
> I want to know just what kind of match those two are going to have next chapter.



One with sexy results. Obviously.


----------



## Impact (Aug 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so much wrong here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat Furuichi x Alaindelon


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 2, 2012)

Only true pairing.

Canon fact Furuichi has been inside Alaindelon multiple times.


----------



## 8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Only true pairing.
> 
> Canon fact Furuichi has been inside Alaindelon multiple times.


that doesn't make him special. many characters have been inside alaindelon. multiple times.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats because Alaindelon is a slut.

Though note how he enjoys Furuichi the most.


----------



## Darth (Aug 2, 2012)

Bluth said:


> You're all wrong.  Amnesia innocent Hilda was the best, Aoi second, and Hilda third.
> 
> Anyone else think it's sort of weird how Kugayama was all of sudden drawn differently once she was established to be a girl, I'm talking about her face not her body.



^This. 

And yes. The Author decided to make it ridiculously apparent that Kugayama was a female from the moment that dumbass panel happened where she stated that she fell in love with Himekawa. 

Le sigh. I was seriously wishing that Kugayama was in fact a girl and not just gay. Otherwise I would have probably smashed my keyboard with my forehead. :/


Awesome chapter though. Hilda was badass. Also, that silly demon girl looks like she might join the background cast.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 2, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> They are not yet done with Kumagawa  so I doubt it.
> 
> Beside why would we need her?



Wonder if the writer is going to have her beaten by hime, thus "giving up on him" and becoming interested in oga, transfers to their school, and a 3rd woman is inserted into the oga harem


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Wonder if the writer is going to have her beaten by hime, thus "giving up on him" and becoming interested in oga, transfers to their school, and a 3rd woman is inserted into the oga harem



She may say sh will give up on him, but mark my words _she's lying._ When he beats her she'll want him even more.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 3, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> She may say sh will give up on him, but mark my words _she's lying._ When he beats her she'll want him even more.



Hmm.. that sounds more probable then her just giving up on him and transfering her affection to oga. But i bet she'll still transfer to ishiyama


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2012)

And the same day Aiba enters Ishiyama too


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 3, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> And the same day Aiba enters Ishiyama too



Two to one that Oga will not remember him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2012)

at least Aiba appreciates Aoi


----------



## Bluth (Aug 3, 2012)

Anybody else sort of miss the anime.  I mean it wasn't great and the manga was certainly superior but some of the episodes made me laugh, especially the canon episodes, and after the stopped reusing the Baby Beel shock attack.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2012)

I miss it


it had loads of Aoi filler and in general anime staff liked Aoi, you could tell


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 3, 2012)

Bluth said:


> *Anybody else sort of miss the anime. * I mean it wasn't great and the manga was certainly superior but some of the episodes made me laugh, especially the canon episodes, and after the stopped reusing the Baby Beel shock attack.



[YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]



Fluttershy said:


> I miss it
> 
> 
> it had loads of Aoi filler and in general anime staff liked Aoi, you could tell



And they manage to turn her into more of an Oga fangirl than she is in the manga.

Example 1 (filler ep)

A fight breaks out  with *everybody *involved, Oga jumps in the pile.

Scene cuts to Aoi

Aoi: OMG, OGA CAME TO SAVE ME!

*While blushing with heart shaped eyes I might add.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2012)

If only Sunrise studios had taken this show


----------



## Kirito (Aug 4, 2012)

Why what's the problem with the anime? Never watched it btw.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Why what's the problem with the anime? Never watched it btw.



Heavily filler-ized, made certain characters less faithfull to their manga counterparts, made significant, crappy changes to the 1st main fight (so far) between oga's group and behemot's group.


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2012)

wait so anime ruined Kuineda? fuck you anime


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2012)

Muk said:


> wait so anime ruined Kuineda? fuck you anime



Somewhat. Imo, the anime made her more "squee! fangirl!"-ish with oga then she is in the manga.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2012)

IMO it was the same (they also didn't get to the later arcs where she gets better in that regard), there was just more moments like that, since there was more Aoi in general


----------



## Random Stranger (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda's threating of Oga is starting to get hilarious. I mean who is she fooling? Sure at the beginning she was strong and Oga had a legimate reason to be scared but at this point he could pretty much pin her down and rape het at will, whenever wherever. 

One day, Oga will have had enough of her trashtalking and then he will do exactly that...or maybe that is what Hilda was actually going for. Reverse psychology. Oh Hilda, you dirty girl.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 5, 2012)

Oga has never been one to hurt a chick, he's used to crazy strong chicks bossing him around anyway.


----------



## Random Stranger (Aug 5, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Oga has never been one to hurt a chick, he's used to crazy strong chicks bossing him around anyway.


He only has a problem of hitting cute chicks IIRC.

Hilda is   but I wouldn't call her cute.

So my theory still stands 





Jk, but yeah what you said is true. Many shounen characters are (closet) masochists. And I guess it could be worse, most of those shounen characters are usually M to tsundere loli's/flatchests. At least in Oga's case it's a blond sexbomb.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 5, 2012)

Besides if Oga tried to hurt her, I expect it would end with Beel electrocuting his ass.


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2012)

Zennosuke even withstood Hogyouku Aizen's passive rei close by

chap is out 

tissues for consolidation


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2012)

Oga spitting blood  That panel, oh god


----------



## Rax (Aug 13, 2012)

Why hasn't any other of the seven demon royal families been put into this series yet?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2012)

GDL is a cheapskate


and what were tissues supposed to be for ? 



that guy working for Himekawa might have importance ?


----------



## Chris Partlow (Aug 13, 2012)

So guys I'm gonna resume this manga again. I stopped right after they played that video game in the apartment. 

Is this manga still the badass manga that it was?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the manga has been stagnating at the same level.

That level being badass, funny and a guaranteed good read every week


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh Furuichi always can count on you for the wonderful details since you're so 'curious as a man'.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 13, 2012)

Kugayama needs to join Saotome Class.Too awesome and too much comedic potential would go to waste if she wouldn't.

I am curious about Hildas reaction of Oga telling that she is pretty much his mother.
IMO deep inside she wishes and sorta knows it but puts her loyalty and pride first.
Could become interesting later.

I laughed hard at:
Kugayama: "So I was raised as a man.It's a common story."
Oga: "I know what you're saying...I was raised as a man too."
Beel: *Da's in agreement*


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 13, 2012)

Furuchi strikes again!   He lost 2,830,000 yen, but ended up with tissues from the Demon Lord.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 13, 2012)

Losing: 2,830,000 Yen
Receiving Tissues from the Demon Lord himself: Priceless (?)


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2012)

i bet if he auctioned it on the demon auction he'd make more money 

but he isn't aware of the demon auction yet


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> i bet if he auctioned it on the demon auction he'd make more money
> 
> but he isn't aware of the demon auction yet



Devil Survivor Joke?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2012)

That Himekawa

Also Oga and Himekawa spitting blood is pure gold.

Those tissues were worth the job


----------



## Impact (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome chapter as always.

Dat oga spitting blood was just :rofl

Also typical furuichi thinking just because a hole was in his check he threw it away classic


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 13, 2012)

Oga did tell her to come back to kawa' as a woman.. so i think chances are good that she'll show up at ishiyama in the near future 

And of course, this..


----------



## Kirito (Aug 13, 2012)

yes, i agree that a transfer to ishiyama is arranged


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2012)

Hopefully she'll show up as a whore and Furuichi will say "That's not what he meant!"


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Hopefully she'll show up as a whore and Furuichi will say "That's not what he meant!"



Furuichi can only hope she does. I just wonder if this is the last of the mini arcs or if we still have Toujou and Natsume to go before we get back to the main arc whatever that is anyway.


----------



## Explicit (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone else see the resemblance? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








and

*Spoiler*: __ 








Aoi's mother left years ago to find her husband (she hooked up with the demon king....?) and she's supposed to be super strong. ._. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, because it isn't like we mentioned that last week or the week before or anything.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 13, 2012)

I just don't know where the over all story is going now but I am only mildly annoyed considering how funny Beelzebub is. 

I would love a Natsume mini arc just to learn more about him.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 22, 2012)

*D2*

the motherfucking general.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 22, 2012)

General Era!


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2012)

Mother fucking general Furuichi beat Oga!!! Is this his era? has time started to change!?

Awesome chapter


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't like Furuichi kicking ass.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh c?mmon Goob, you know it won?t last(just like amnesia-Hilda didn?t last) let?s just enjoy him being tha man


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally Furuichi became stronger than Oda


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Oh c?mmon Goob, you know it won?t last(just like amnesia-Hilda didn?t last) let?s just enjoy him being tha man



I know that it won't last but even a moment for Furuichi being awesome irks me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2012)

Furuichi's time to shine has finally arrived 

Loved the final panel of the chapter. I say enjoy this super rare event while it lasts xDD


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 22, 2012)

The author tossing him a bone for all of the abuse he takes in the manga.

Enjoy it while it lasts!



Eternal Goob said:


> I don't like Furuichi kicking ass.





Eternal Goob said:


> I know that it won't last but even a moment for Furuichi being awesome irks me.



Preet a shit.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 22, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA! Furuichi's time to rule has come.


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait for the beating that Furuichi is going to as revenge once the demon leaves him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2012)

Oga will trash him all the way to the moon once he comes back...but currently he is the new boss of Ishiyama


----------



## Rax (Aug 22, 2012)

Is this manga ever gonna introduce other demon babies of royalty or not?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2012)

Why should it?


----------



## Stajyun (Aug 23, 2012)

I lol so hard , best chapter this week. 

Boss Furuichi!!


----------



## kruchy (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh General, this situation in soo going to bite you in the ass eventually


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Oga will trash him all the way to the moon once he comes back...but currently he is the new boss of Ishiyama



He isn't the boss yet, he needs to have a proper fight with Oga.


----------



## Impact (Aug 23, 2012)

Cinnabar Star said:


> Is this manga ever gonna introduce other demon babies of royalty or not?



Now now CS just be patient 

OT: pretty nice chapter never thought that furuichi would get so strong because of a pack of tissues I still can't take him seriously with those tissues in his nose like that


----------



## Rax (Aug 23, 2012)

Not liking this manga that much until it does


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 23, 2012)

So how and when do you think this will backfire badly on Furuichi?

Place your bets.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know how, but I give it 2 chapters at most.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2012)

My era has come.

The fall will be glorius.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't like Furuichi kicking ass.


blasphemy 


great chapter 


He'll probably try against Himekawa/Kanzaki/Toujou next .. or go show off in front of the Red Tails .. that probably won't end well


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2012)

Dai Shogun your time has come


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2012)

I like that Furuichi gets some time to shine for once, although it's inevitable that the outcome will be horrible for him


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonder if they'll use his love of the female characters to snap him out of it, or it'll simply be a matter of trying to pull the tissues out of his nose.

And if thats the case, i bet they're going to make an issue out of them being damp or similarily disgusting


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 23, 2012)

Best chapter ever. Furuichi is the real final villain


----------



## scottlw (Aug 23, 2012)

Great stuff i cant wait to see how the rest plays out in the next chapters


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2012)

lamia will pull out those tissue's reaffirming Tenge Dai Shogun Furuichi being a pedo and lolicon


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 23, 2012)

By human years, isnt lamia a century or 2 old? And being a demon on top of that, i really wouldnt count her as a loli 

At least not in the human-you're-going-to-jail-for-touching-her sort of way.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 23, 2012)

Lolicon Furuichi. Now that's a title worth being proud of. 



Random Member said:


> I don't know how, but I give it 2 chapters at most.


I sort of imagine next chapter ending with Lamia/Hilda telling him what's really happened and stopping it; and the following chapter- everyone getting back at Furuichi.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope he keeps something midly useful from this experience though likely extremely limited. Those sorts of abilities tend to suit his character quite well.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 23, 2012)

I can see the author making this tissue ability, the powerup for Yoruichi to be useful in battles .


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 23, 2012)

O man what a great chapter. I like Oga and all, but for me this manga is always at it's best when it involves Furuichi more


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 23, 2012)

it would be better if the powerup were because of rings or earrings.


----------



## Azaria (Aug 23, 2012)

This is Furuichi we're talking about, tissues the best.


----------



## Impact (Aug 23, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> it would be better if the powerup were because of rings or earrings.



Yeah it should have been a pair earrings or rings but since this is a gag manga tissues just seemed the way go for an enormous power up


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 23, 2012)

The only way to end this arc is by having Oga and Furuchi have an epic fight to death.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 23, 2012)

I wonder who the demon is that is "helping" Furuichi 

And as mentioned, this is so going to bite him in the ass


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, you can tell at the end Furuchi's developing a big head at the end.   And even after Furuchi loses the demon, I think people might take him a bit more seriously from now on.   Especially the Red Tails.   But with Oga and the others, its business as usual.


----------



## mmzrmx (Aug 23, 2012)

Best chapter ever


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh My god! Yes!!! pek

I've always wanted to see the general be capable in a fight but this is... 

I can't wait to see how this develops.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 23, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> I wonder who the demon is that is "helping" Furuichi


It'll probably be one that looks like a underage human. Further cementing his lolicon status in the eyes of those who can see demons.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 23, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> It'll probably be one that looks like a underage human. Further cementing his lolicon status in the eyes of those who can see demons.



^ This is so true. I can see it being some kind of lolicon demoness if he keeps the tissues.

If he doesn't keep the tissues this will result in hilarious repercussions for our beloved General Furuichi.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 23, 2012)

Damn, Beelzebub fucking keeps deliviring! Most awesome chapter I've read in any manga for a long while!


----------



## 8 (Aug 23, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> I wonder who the demon is that is "helping" Furuichi
> 
> And as mentioned, this is so going to bite him in the ass





Fullmetalthis said:


> ^ This is so true. I can see it being some kind of lolicon demoness if he keeps the tissues.
> 
> If he doesn't keep the tissues this will result in hilarious repercussions for our beloved General Furuichi.


or the opposite. a big hairy man that takes a liking into him. something like alaindelon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 23, 2012)

But no man could prove worthy of being Alaindelon's rival in love. No one.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> ^ This is so true. I can see it being some kind of lolicon demoness if he keeps the tissues.
> 
> If he doesn't keep the tissues this will result in hilarious repercussions for our beloved General Furuichi.


that would make 2 loli demons for Furuichi's harem


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> It'll probably be one that looks like a underage human. Further cementing his lolicon status in the eyes of those who can see demons.



Great Demon Lord is all knowing and felt pity for him.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 23, 2012)

I like how Beel is looking at Furuichi like, "Damn son! You just fucked up!"


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 23, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> ^ This is so true. I can see it being some kind of lolicon demoness if he keeps the tissues.
> 
> If he doesn't keep the tissues this will result in hilarious repercussions for our beloved General Furuichi.



Ohh, I could see that.   And one that actually _likes_ Furuchi, making Lamia jealous.  


Or maybe it could end up being a twist.  Instead of a loli, it's a trap loli.   Then Furuchi has to contend with another guy liking him.   But the trap is so cute, girls like the Red Tails want to protect him from Furuchi.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh, Furuichi


----------



## Patrick (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know how this is going to end, but either way it will be great.


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Ohh, I could see that.   And one that actually _likes_ Furuchi, making Lamia jealous.
> 
> 
> Or maybe it could end up being a twist.  Instead of a loli, it's a trap loli.   Then Furuchi has to contend with another guy liking him.   But the trap is so cute, girls like the Red Tails want to protect him from Furuchi.


wonder what jelly Lamia would do xD


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 24, 2012)

I still don't know where this overall story is going but with mini arcs like this who the hell cares?

God I can't wait till next week to read this.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2012)

Muk said:


> wonder what jelly Lamia would do xD



For some weird reason I see Lamia not having a problem with the Loli-ichi, Creepy-ichi, or Gross-ichi labels the General has, since it ensures she has her man to herself


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2012)

that is if Lamia get to keep him to herself, now that a new demon arrived (A New Challenger Has Arrived! *cue Street Fighter Music*)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

Now... why the hell did they get highlevel demon tissues as a reward? Maybe the demon is someone important. But probably not.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 24, 2012)

Or the demon lord is so retarded he wanted to deliver normal tissues but accidentally sent the high level demon ones


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 24, 2012)

I really hope that Furichi will be able to keep this power but most likely not.  he was ridiculed far too much


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Or the demon lord is so retarded he wanted to deliver normal tissues but accidentally sent the high level demon ones



That's probably what happened.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 30, 2012)

Where's the chapter?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 30, 2012)

Damnit I thought it was an update.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 30, 2012)

Curse you both! I thought the new chapter was out.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 30, 2012)

me too lol.

vino getting our hopes up for nothing.


----------



## 8 (Aug 30, 2012)

dammit! curse the four of you! 


but seriously. i can't wait to see more of furuichi's era.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuck I need more


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 30, 2012)

Seems the limitations etc, were made apparant pretty early on. Now the balls pretty much in Furuichi's court. How much use etc he'll get outta this will depend on his intelligience. Since there's a limited number of tissues which he's aware of.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 30, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUCCCCKK That panel with Furuichi and Agiel.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 30, 2012)

Long live Furuichi! I love his dreams of power and the new era he wants to bring to the school.

I liked that the demons were sitting down to lunch or something at a diner or restaurant for no apparent reason in what I assume is the human world.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 30, 2012)

furuichi looked pretty badass that last page lol.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 30, 2012)

Actually now that I think about it I wonder how powerful Behemoths men actually were, considering they were supposed to be nerfed by the fact the demons need a human host/contract in order to make proper use of their powers.

Ironically I actually thought of this scenario before when it was mentioned, kinda surprised it actually happened.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2012)

wait!! I have a problem with last page? site jumps it?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 30, 2012)

Dat Agiel, man.  Her legs is basiclly on the General's shoulder. He likes his women flexible. 

Would've liked it to be a loli demoness of some sort, but Behemoth is just as fun, if not even more. Epic stuff.


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 30, 2012)

Right now Furuichi has everything he desired - woman and power.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 30, 2012)

How fitting that Behemoth Squad is under General Furuchi's will. 

His age resumes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2012)

dat General 

the world is his 


also maybe some more Aoi/Agiel interaction will come out of this, that was left unresolved



Beelzebabu the best pek


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm am so loving these mini arcs especially since we get to see behemoth group again 

Also Dat last page was just awesome


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh man Furuchi scored big!  

Agiel  


So makes me wonder if Furuchi is going to be allowed to keep the tissues and have a condition like they can only be used once.   So he keeps them for serious moments later on?



Pesky Bug said:


> Would've liked it to be a loli demoness of some sort, but Behemoth is just as fun, if not even more. Epic stuff.



You forgot, one of the pillars is a loli........Elim.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2012)

Was a pillar squad member strong enough to hurt Oga?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oga was just surprised.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2012)

Needs a host to contract.  Don't give Oga an excuse.  This is The Age of The General.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Aug 30, 2012)

These past two chapters have been beyond awesome.

All hail the reign of General Furuichi.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2012)

Agiel-chan is gonna kick some ass


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2012)

> But the mighty General is not known for his physical abilities, so why is the contract working so well?


there is more to him then meets the eye ?


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 30, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Needs a host to contract.  Don't give Oga an excuse.  This is The Age of The General.



Even with a contract they'll probably still be weaker, especially after a year passes (for example), don't forget that beel is still growing, he's far from an adult(or as experienced) like those generals. But hey, lets just ignore all of that and enjoy this for the time being.

I can see this going on until he runs out of tissues 

P.S.: Oga is still cooler because even without demon powers he kicks ass. Furuichi needs those demons to be able to do anything.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2012)

dat Agil 
general scored


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 30, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> there is more to him then meets the eye ?



He might have known all the moves but he was so much slower and weaker that it didn't matter. So now his opponents can't just overwhelm him physically.

He is the general afterall, I just hope he somehow manages to keep these tissues and somehow make use of them in fights. My heart wants this to happen but my head says its not going to.

Also the (I can never remember her name) flower in the hair girl freaking out learning Himekawa has a fiancee was funny and of course her freaking out over Lamia is always great too.


----------



## OmniOmega (Aug 30, 2012)

This was a great chapter. I seriously hope these Tissues have infinite supply. Just because Furuichi gets the shit end of the stick way to much. Comedy Relief characters can be cool too guys


----------



## kruchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I just hope that those tissues came in a self-replenishing package, powered up Furuichi is even more awesome than usual


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 30, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Even with a contract they'll probably still be weaker, especially after a year passes (for example), don't forget that beel is still growing, he's far from an adult(or as experienced) like those generals. But hey, lets just ignore all of that and enjoy this for the time being.
> 
> I can see this going on until he runs out of tissues
> 
> P.S.: Oga is still cooler because even without demon powers he kicks ass. Furuichi needs those demons to be able to do anything.



Meh coolness or badassery isn't the reason I like Furuichi, that was never his thing. His thing was to use his intelligience to get people to do what he wants hence the title "The General". 

He's just extremely unlucky which is what normally screws him over hence why he gets into such hilarious circumstances.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 30, 2012)

I like him as well, but more just because of the comical relief he provides from time to time, I don't know if I would like him actually gaining this power indefinitely.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 30, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> I like him as well, but more just because of the comical relief he provides from time to time, I don't know if I would like him actually gaining this power indefinitely.



I wouldn't mind it hell i always assumed it would eventually happen though not in this particular manner. I always saw him more of a caster character, a total glass cannon in a straight up fight but still fairly useful. 

E.g that gigadeen incident where he defeated that group of thugs by enraging them and taunting them into a trap, insulated himself and used Beel's thundercry underwater. It was a change of pace from the manga's usual type of action and fit his character. Hell the manga could probably benefit from more of that type of fighting

With the right tools he's proven himself competant in a fight he just never has those tools. Though threw being underhanded.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2012)

The general just being the general and stomping as ususal


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 30, 2012)

His name should be upgraded to the Demon General. This is his Era after all .


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2012)

Furuichi's downfall can't come any sooner.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2012)

Furuichi may end up regretting this.  Agiel is a major sadist.  Agiel also won't want to miss out on an opportunity to fight Kunieda.  Kunieda vs. Furuichi next week.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Furuichi may end up regretting this.  Agiel is a major sadist.  Agiel also won't want to miss out on an opportunity to fight Kunieda.  Kunieda vs. Furuichi next week.



I can see Kunieda's demon and Furuichi talking about their shared love of the ladies while Agiel and Kunieda fight it out next week too.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Furuichi may end up regretting this.  Agiel is a major sadist.  Agiel also won't want to miss out on an opportunity to fight Kunieda.  Kunieda vs. Furuichi next week.



Not really, she can't exactly remotely force him. Like the other dude said the contract is very favourable towards him, she's essentially his slave. If Furuichi fights it'd be because he wants to for whatever reason.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2012)

I want Kunieda vs Agiel


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Furuichi may end up regretting this.



Of course they'll get their  revenge on him sooner or later, but let him enjoy it for now


----------



## Wrath (Aug 30, 2012)

My personal hope is that this arc leads to Furuichi making a permanent contract, but either with a less powerful demon (like Alaindelon) or with the contract being ridiculously out of his favour. 

Because there's no way he'll be allowed to stay at this level permanently. But there's no reason he can't gain some superpowers without losing his hilarity factor.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 30, 2012)

Wrath said:


> My personal hope is that this arc leads to Furuichi making a permanent contract, but either with a less powerful demon (like Alaindelon) or with the contract being ridiculously out of his favour. There's no reason he can't gain some superpowers without losing his hilarity factor.
> 
> Because there's no way he'll be allowed to stay at this level permanently.



I could see it now, Furuchi is about to form a permanent contract with Agiel and he's in heaven.   Then something happens to distract him for an instant and when he goes to bind the contract, it ends up being Alendelon.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> I could see it now, Furuchi is about to form a permanent contract with Agiel and he's in heaven.   Then something happens to distract him for an instant and when he goes to bind the contract, it ends up being Alendelon.


That's over the line.  I want the conclusion to be funny.  Your suggestion is just flat out cruel.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's over the line.  I want the conclusion to be funny.  Your suggestion is just flat out cruel.


Furuichi and Alaindelon are meant for each other. It's destiny. How can you say it's cruel?


----------



## zapman (Aug 30, 2012)

haha this manga is so f**ken good


----------



## Kirito (Aug 30, 2012)

FU. RU. ICHI.

FUCK MAN I LOVE THIS MANGA


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2012)

lol.  Chiaki also wanted to give candy to Lamia.  And in the panel at the bottom of this page we see that Lamia has indeed accepted the candy.

Ch.105  

Little details like this are part of the reason Beelzebub is so great.


----------



## Noah (Aug 30, 2012)

Good god, I can't get enough of The General.

Final page spread is amazing. The General's boner only makes it better.
and/or

By far my favorite manga. Like Rukia said, the little touches are what make it so great.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2012)

Got bad news.  

Was at the Koroko Connect anime thread and Furuchi's Seiyuu (who is voicing one of the main characters of this series) just got in a serious scandel involving a joke in hiring some newbie Seiyuu with some of the other Koroko Seiyuus.

So if there is another Beezlebub anime, he might not be back.  Unless he can somehow pull a Aya Hirano and bounce back.



Rukia said:


> That's over the line.  I want the conclusion to be funny.  Your suggestion is just flat out cruel.



Given it's happened to him throughout the series, it's almost expected this to happen to poor Furuchi.  Begs the question if he ever will find happiness at the end?


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 31, 2012)

Meh, the anime was crap anyways. Unless they redo it like HunterxHunter.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 31, 2012)

Dat General.  Inspiring even his seiyuu to troll.


----------



## zapman (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you guys think there will ever be a time skip type event where we will get to see beel grown up abit


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 1, 2012)

zapman said:


> Do you guys think there will ever be a time skip type event where we will get to see beel grown up abit



i doubt it.
it's better as it is now.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 1, 2012)

So if each pair of tissues summon a diff pillar member, i wonder if the last 2 will summon/bind behemot himself 

That may give oga a real challenge. The only reason heca-ichi was able to get the drop on him, was because it was a completely unexpected strength of attack, methinks.

Had oga known he was fighting against a high(er) class demon's strength from the get go, especially one he's already rofflestomped, this wouldnt have gone anywhere 

Wonder if ichi' is going to tape the tissues into his nose, now that he has the cute female pillar member at his command


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2012)

[sp][/sp]

just found this


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 1, 2012)

OMG what a great chapter. pek

dat last page.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 1, 2012)

Furuichi and Agiel is going to be hilarious.

When did we start calling Furuichi General?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 1, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Furuichi and Agiel is going to be hilarious.
> 
> When did we start calling Furuichi General?



I think when everyone was in the principal's office and being threatened with explusion, Furuichi asked why he was there and they said he was the mastermind/general of the whole thing.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 2, 2012)

lol it's Furuichi time. Love the chapter but when Oga finally catches him he gonna get it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 3, 2012)

T7 Bateman said:


> lol it's Furuichi time. Love the chapter but when Oga finally catches him he gonna get it.



Depends. 

If there is a pair of tissues that can actually summon/bind behemot himself, and furichi gets those going before oga can actually get to him, then we might see a damned good fight at the end, because im not sure even current oga can beat behemot 1 on 1


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 4, 2012)

But would Behemoth be so easily controlled? Sure "what's his name" said they are basically his puppets but I don't think you can put Behemoth on the same level as those pillars.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 4, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> But would Behemoth be so easily controlled? Sure "what's his name" said they are basically his puppets but I don't think you can put Behemoth on the same level as those pillars.



TBF it goes either way, the Demon King provided those tissues, meaning there's no reason it wouldn't work if the demon king wanted it, I'm pretty sure Jabberwock wouldn't go against the Beel's father like that, so it pretty much comes down to whether he would want Jabberwock to be able to be used  like that or not.

There's also a decent chance Furuichi has some countermeasures against Oga anyway considering how well he knows him and just never had the chance to use them.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't wait for the next chapter.

If a Pillar contract makes Furuichi even stronger than Miki, then I can't wait to see if he actually summons a Pillar Head.

Oh and how much I am going to laugh if somehow Jabberwock is summoned...  

PS: Behemoth can't be summoned as he is no longer part of the army, he's retired... Though this old man is likely as strong as Jabber.



Zaru said:


> Was a pillar squad member strong enough to hurt Oga?



Demons are stronger if they have a contract. And besides, it was a surprise attack. Oga wasn't expecting that strength from Furuichi at all.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _171_ 



I knew Jabberwock would be next. Still badass ofcourse.

lol at Furuichi face at the end.


----------



## 8 (Sep 6, 2012)

^where did you read the chapter?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2012)

Well here's the raw

 intentions were to kill kenpachi during his last strike the one that kenpachi


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 6, 2012)

Furuichi is going to solo Toujou so hard... Jabberwock without a contract was already quite stronger than him...

I gess Furuichi is now the God of Ishiyama, FOR NOW that is .


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2012)

Toujou will now reveal that he got another talk with his master.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2012)

awesome chapter as usual


dat last page 



Agiel x Aoi OTP


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 6, 2012)

This chapter was hilarious, his hope that the girls see him in a different light has been dashed but it was a fitting end for Creepichi


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 6, 2012)

Man, Oga is having the time a blast. 

And Tojo will have chance for rematch!


----------



## 8 (Sep 6, 2012)

i get the feeling furuichi underestimated that little girl.  in the end that didn't matter because he got jabberwock anyway.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh shit he actually summoned Jabberwock  At this rate, Oga will have to be serious.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 6, 2012)

Furugiel glomping Kunieda... 
The General is trash-talked when showing affection towards lolis *and* girls his age. Such is the burden one of his stature must carry.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 6, 2012)

I fucking love this manga

Not many mangas actually make me laugh out loud, this one has consistently kept me laughing all the latest chapters.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2012)

easily the best thing I read atm


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 6, 2012)

if anything Furuichi will end up with the little girl demon permanently to cement his creepichi status and make Lamia jealous. 

I can see it now though that the fight between Furuichi/Jabberwock v. Toujou ensares Oga and it gets hilarious.

And to think that all of this was brought on by what we thought was a hilarious misfortune for Furuichi of getting tissues instead of cash. The mangaka is just great at finding all the little jokes for maximum hilarity.


----------



## kruchy (Sep 6, 2012)

If the fight will not end with some kind of comic relief, we may see another destroyed school in Beelzebub - its becoming some kind of theme in this manga


----------



## Kirito (Sep 6, 2012)

i really, REALLY hope the demons end up watching furuwock and oga fight.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Sep 6, 2012)

Pure Awesome easily the best Chapter from shonen jump this week


----------



## Muk (Sep 6, 2012)

poor Emil 
she just got tossed out  xD 

and jabberwok for beasting time


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 6, 2012)

my god.

i squeeled like a little girl at that last page 

takayuki-niisaaaaaan~~


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 6, 2012)

All I can say is:
All hell will break loose now.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2012)

Furuichi 

As for who he summoned at the end...


----------



## 8 (Sep 6, 2012)

when ever the h.s.t. fails to deliver on wednesday, you cal always count on beelzebub to put smile back on thursday.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 6, 2012)

8 said:


> when ever the h.s.t. fails to deliver on wednesday, you cal always count on beelzebub to put smile back on thursday.



You can bet on that, I could not stop laughing while I was reading this chapter.

The last page... 

General Furuichi + General of the Army Jabberfuckingwock


All hell break loose. At this point, even Oga has to be serious to defeat Furuichi and Toujou doesn't stand a chance .

Just look at the atmosphere when Jabberwock appeared !!!  windows cracking and shit...


----------



## Random Member (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't want this arc to end.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2012)

more boob jokes at Aois expense 


she is fine just the way she is


----------



## Impact (Sep 6, 2012)

8 said:


> when ever the h.s.t. fails to deliver on wednesday, you cal always count on beelzebub to put smile back on thursday.



I could kinda agree with this but only with naruto which was kinda failed this week imo. The last pages of bleach were awesome tho.

This chapter was pure awesomeness 

I swear I don't remember how many times I laughed during reading this chapter 

The last page was just   jabber


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 6, 2012)

General Furuchi? more like Emperor Furuchi.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 6, 2012)

Jabberwock

shit just got real


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd completely forgotten what Furuichi's last name was, so I read it as "Takoyaki".


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 6, 2012)

Now it gets interesting, as we saw this chapter he has the final say but I wonder how this will go with Jabberwack. Furuichi is still being used the boxing bag so I'm really curious how this will turn out


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice Chapter.


----------



## Darth (Sep 6, 2012)

Beelzebub needs to be manga of the month EVERY MONTH.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok who else is getting hype as fuck for these chapters with Furuichi. Goddamn


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Darth said:


> Beelzebub needs to be manga of the month EVERY MONTH.


 maybe.....


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

This chapter is so full of win, specially the last two pages

The general summoned the general


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh gawd, this chapter is just toooo damn GOOD!  


So Toujou vs Fuchi-wok.    Somehow, I got the feeling we're going to be trolled again, thinking maximum pwnage is going to happen.  Perhaps another timely sneeze right before Toujou lands a super punch that puts Furuchi in the hospital for a while?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

Or Toujou gets pwned and The era of the general continues


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2012)

Hilarious, simply hilarious, and so many fights fit into a single chapter.  I love how Oga's amused by all of this as well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

maybe he is kind of happy that his firend isn?t being treated like everyone?s bitch for once, he is letting him enjoy the moment.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 6, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> maybe he is kind of happy that his firend isn?t being treated like everyone?s bitch for once, he is letting him enjoy the moment.


Because he wants to rip it out of Furuichi's hands when he's at the very peak of enjoyment.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 6, 2012)

Best manga going atm.  

Maybe it's that the mangaka and me have a similar sense of humor, but there is literally not a single chapter that make me go meh.  I think it's sort of amazing as well how we usually don't have much in the way of plot development, yet it still makes you want to see the next chapter consistently.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Because he wants to rip it out of Furuichi's hands when he's at the very peak of enjoyment.



Oh you can bet it, doesn?t mean he isn?t happy though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bluth said:


> *Best manga going atm.*
> 
> Maybe it's that the mangaka and me have a similar sense of humor, but there is literally not a single chapter that make me go meh.  I think it's sort of amazing as well how we usually don't have much in the way of plot development, yet it still makes you want to see the next chapter consistently.


 It is good probably one of the best but not THE BEST.. atm of course..  The comedy tho outstanding!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2012)

easily >> HST and the best I personally read atm


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2012)

Fun chapter.  Really like the Agiel-Kunieda friendship/rivalry.


----------



## Impact (Sep 6, 2012)

This chapter gotta be my favorite this week just nearly beating One piece and KHR imo


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2012)

lol this consistently beats OP week after week.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

This is the best manga running in the WSJ right now I think.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2012)

Too bad Furuichi didn't give it a try with that young girl.  I have a feeling that would have been amusing.

this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> This is the best manga running in the WSJ right now I think.



Weekly Shōnen Jump?

One Piece
Gintama
Sket Dance
Toriko
Hunter ? Hunter 
Beelzebub

 Nice group of mangas, even tho I just do not like Toriko and the King is there....


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

One Piece - is as great a usual but it?s been lagging in the last month or so

HxH - hiatus

Toriko - awesome but just hasn?t happened anything outstanding even the 4 beast stuff was just too quick before they would reveal it was an overpower bastard....

Gintama - same as above, need a new hilarious arc.

Sket Dance - last scans haven?t been as hilarious though the good bye to the third years was superb.

That?s why i think this is the best right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> One Piece - is as great a usual but it?s been lagging in the last month or so
> 
> HxH - hiatus
> 
> ...


 alright


----------



## Bluth (Sep 6, 2012)

I went a little overboard with that comment, it is the best shonen I would say though.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 6, 2012)

he didn't use the loli.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 7, 2012)

8 said:


> when ever the h.s.t. fails to deliver on wednesday, you cal always count on beelzebub to put smile back on thursday.



I have to agree with you. Recent One Piece chapters are nothing but a snorefest. It was greatly depressed me. Luckily there are Beelzebub chapter, to be specific General Furuchi arc, quickly remedy my weekly depression before it get worsen. 

I wonder, will Furuchi quickly remove the tissues from his nose in the next chapter? I mean, it is freaking Jabberwork, and you sure don't want to mess with him.


----------



## zapman (Sep 7, 2012)

lol just so good


----------



## Patrick (Sep 7, 2012)

It might not be the best currently running, but it's definitely ranked too low in the WSJ rankings. It's always in the middle. Should be top 5 at least.


----------



## Tony Stark (Sep 7, 2012)

LoL Jabber...Jabber...Jabbbeeeer, Furuichi needs some new set of underwear 
But Toujou against Jabber or is not going to happen, because of some interuption (like always in T's case).


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 7, 2012)

Imagine the shitstorm in the manga IF Furuichi does beat Toujou.

Doubt it though, IMO what we see of Jabber on the last page is just the calm before the storm until he rages at Furuichi for summoning him.

And then he'll permanently end up with Elim.
With the reveal that even she is stronger than him.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2012)

> With the reveal that even she is stronger than him


that's a given.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 7, 2012)

Funny chap as usual. Nice to see the general so close to being on top. 

I think he "wished" for Jabberwok to beat Toujo if he wins Jabber will leave right?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 8, 2012)

I was hoping Kanzaki and Tatsuya Himekawa  would put up a better fight but they got wtf pawned. 

Anyway love Beelzebub i just wish when fights actually happened they were a little more serious, watching characters i like look weak is not fun -_-.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2012)

Granted, Kanzaki is the punching bag in Beelzebub unfortunately.


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2012)

dat demon infused Furuichi 

now its down to oga vs Furuichi


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 11, 2012)

man what's up with these early releases this week?

now i have nothing else to look forward to for the rest of the week :[


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2012)

felt a bit short =/


Jabberuichi > Toujou


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2012)

Holy shit Toujou got wrecked


----------



## Jay Kay (Sep 11, 2012)

This is like the best freakin' arc of anything ever!
God this is fun.

...the return to reality for Furuichi is gonna be rough though...XD


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2012)

Holyshit, Toujou got stomped.

Laos Oga vs Furuichi seems like it will be anice fight...that if Furuichi still has jabber with him. Shit got real for one moment to another.

frakin awesome chapter


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 11, 2012)

Oga's gonna take a shit!


----------



## Wrath (Sep 11, 2012)

Still hoping Furuichi comes out of this with superpowers of his own, even if they're not anywhere on the level of Oga's. I mean as he is he can't even see the supernatural stuff that's invisible to normal humans.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 11, 2012)

General Jabberichi shitstomped Toujou!?

Goddammit best Arc ever.


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome chapter, just awesome.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 11, 2012)

Who do I kill? All of them?

Rofl


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 11, 2012)

I actually though Jabber would beat the shit out of Furuichi for summoning him.


----------



## moocifer (Sep 11, 2012)

I hope Furuchi beats Oga then something happens where he has to give up the tissues.  I hope they're not taken by force so the General can go down undefeated.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 11, 2012)

Wait, since he summoned Jabberwock, next one = Behemoth himself?


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 11, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Wait, since he summoned Jabberwock, next one = Behemoth himself?



he'll skip Behemoth and summon The Great Demon Lord.

and then they shall destroy the world and conquer the Universe.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 11, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> felt a bit short =/
> 
> Jabberuichi > Toujou



Jabber was already stronger, much stronger than Toujou even without Furuichi's contract...



Scarlet Plague said:


> Wait, since he summoned Jabberwock, next one = Behemoth himself?



He is not part of the army anymore and even so why would he need Behemoth though??? Jabberwock is likely almost if not as strong as him given Jabber is his son and is in his prime.

People, Furuichi just skyrocket in my favourites... Dat General... And he has Jabberwock with him who is my favourite.


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2012)

maybe furuchi will summon the prince :rofl

the jealousy and fun that would ensure


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 11, 2012)

If he summons Prince En i think Oga is going to lose.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 11, 2012)

Great arc, so epic!

I don't even think Oga and thr General fight, I think whoever he summons next messes him up in typical Fuirichi style.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2012)

I really hope that Oga gives Furuichi the beating of his life.


----------



## kruchy (Sep 11, 2012)

Who could have expect that a gift of tissues will result in such epic mini arc 

I honestly have no idea whether we will see an awesome fight between Oga and Superpowered General or Furuichi will fail in some comic relief


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 11, 2012)

Oga's going to take a shit and Furuichi is hallucinating. Good times will be had by all.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 11, 2012)

Oga: "Don't worry, no matter how strong Furuichi gets, I'll stop him."
Jabberwock appears.
Furuichi owns Toujou with ease.
Oga: *Serious face* 

 Priceless, I can't stop laughing at how epic this has been.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 11, 2012)

Grimm6jack said:


> Oga: "Don't worry, no matter how strong Furuichi gets, I'll stop him."
> Jabberwock appears.
> Furuichi owns Toujou with ease.
> Oga: *Serious face*
> ...



I like how Mob-ichi went from being the butt of everyone's jokes to kicking butt in a couple chapters. Just goes to show how tissues can make all the difference in this manga.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 11, 2012)

Time for Oga to bring Furuichi bad down to earth lol. I feel bad for him once he doesn't have those tissues anymore cuz he gonna be running for his life. lol


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 11, 2012)

So even though Toujou is stronger then Aoi he can't see the demons, or does your overall strength have nothing to do what that?

Anyway i hope the General earns some respect from this event people treat him way to badly although it is very funny. He takes way to much shit, every last one of them deserved a beat down besides Toujou i don't think he has ever done anything to him.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2012)

"I'm gonna go take a shit"

I lost it


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2012)

Something tells me Furuchi's going to summon......not very useful or a surprise.   Maybe he summons Alendelon this time and Oga knocks him senseless?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2012)

Figures there would be a serious side effect to Furuichi using such an ability. Looks like Oga has to rescue Furuichi from himself.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 12, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Figures there would be a serious side effect to Furuichi using such an ability. *Looks like Oga has to rescue Furuichi from himself.*



Really? Why am I have the impression that Oga want to use the tissue to wipe his ass after he finished taking a dump. 

Hints: I going to take a shit...and I need tissue..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> Really? Why am I have the impression that Oga want to use the tissue to wipe his ass after he finished taking a dump.
> 
> Hints: I going to take a shit...and I need tissue..




Why can't it be both?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 12, 2012)

What is with these fast releases? On the other hand- motherfucking cliffhanger. Apparently there are gonna be colour pages next week. I wonder what the chance of a flashback will be in the up coming chapters.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't know how to feel. On one hand it is pretty cool but on the other it feels like cheating?
Oga is contracted as well, but except for some occasions he never used beel's powers against normal humans, while Furuichi is using it non-stop. If I'm correct? Or does Beel's power continuously seep through?

I wonder how this will end. I doubt Oga will lose.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 12, 2012)

Furuichi needs a permanent contract with that little Pillar girl.

So even Aoi would think he is a loli guy.


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 12, 2012)

> Don't know how to feel. On one hand it is pretty cool but on the other it feels like cheating?
> Oga is contracted as well, but except for some occasions he never used beel's powers against normal humans, while Furuichi is using it non-stop. If I'm correct? Or does Beel's power continuously seep through?
> 
> I wonder how this will end. I doubt Oga will lose.


 Well, every fight when General used demon powers was started by his enemy.


----------



## Impact (Sep 12, 2012)

I swear the I don't how I feel about that last chapter with toujou losing like that


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2012)

So...Agiel left early how?  Does that mean the other contracts have not yet been fulfilled?  I hope for side effects beyond asshattery.





Kira Yamato said:


> Why can't it be both?


Him having to be rescued will be the worst part of this.  Oga doing it because it should would have been fine enough, but being in the right so much is too much to me.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 12, 2012)

Actually Toujou had the best showing, he actually managed to hit possessed!Furuichi.


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Sep 13, 2012)

Jesus fuck Jabba owns.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 13, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Actually Toujou had the best showing, he actually managed to hit possessed!Furuichi.



That's...not very difficult considering who his previous enemies were.


----------



## Litho (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, the author sure kept the most brilliant mini-arc for last(?). I came reading these last four chapters.

Like many others I hope he gets to keep using this tissue power when in dire straits in the future. That way he's still weak and funny, but in key moments can power up and fight alongside Oga and Toujou and Hilda.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know why some people are surprised that Toujou was so horribly owned like that.

Jabberwock even without a contract had already owned Toujou even while he was together with 260cc Oga.

If non-contract Jabber can stomp Toujou, obviously a contracted Jabber stomps even harder.

The difference between the ranked demons is really high... Oga was fodderizing like 7 or 8 Generals with only 30cc yet against Basilisk(a Head General) he needed 80cc to defeat him... And Jabberwock who is the General of the Army was stomping on Toujou(who previously defeated two Head Generals with apparentely some ease as he was completely fine with only a few bruises) and 260cc Oga(who previously one-shot a head-general with only 80cc)...

BTW who are the top 5 strongest on this manga??? If I remember correctly there was this Samurai demon guy who seemed very strong... The one who appeared to stop the Giant Baby Beel during the Makai mini-arc.


----------



## korican04 (Sep 14, 2012)

The thing making this lol for me is the kicking people's asses with nose cloggers while having a serious face.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 14, 2012)

Grimm6jack said:


> BTW who are the top 5 strongest on this manga??? If I remember correctly there was this Samurai demon guy who seemed very strong... The one who appeared to stop the Giant Baby Beel during the Makai mini-arc.



Forgot about that guy, but we likely won't know him for a while.

The 5 strongest?

#1: Demon King?
#2: Behemoth
#3: Saotome
#4: Oga w/ Beel
#5: Jabberwok

Not sure about Kuneida's Grandfather and the Principal, they are pretty strong so not sure where they would go.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2012)

Gin's arm

I hadn't noticed this mini chapter/omake before.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 15, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So...Agiel left early how?  Does that mean the other contracts have not yet been fulfilled?



Only for the single fights he's been in so far, that seems to be the limit of the tissue-contract.

Once he beats whomever he is up against, the demon is released and he has to get a new pair for whatever opponent is next. Thats how im taking it, anyways.

And too bad agiel's visit was so short.. she definately needs to be in the manga more often


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think they work just for individual fights. When he summoned Agiel, it was his goal to beat Kanzaki and Himekawa specifically. So when that was done, she left.
If his goal is to become the strongest in the world, the contract won't be complete until he's beaten the strongest in the world. And even if the tissue falls off, the contract will still technically be active and he can put them back at any time. That's how I see it, at least.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 15, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Forgot about that guy, but we likely won't know him for a while.
> 
> The 5 strongest?
> 
> ...



i'll place Athrun above saotome, he's a very powerful person.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 19, 2012)

For Jojo's 25th anniversary all the running mangas in shounen jump did something for it. Here is Beelzebub's.



Source:


----------



## kruchy (Sep 19, 2012)

New chapter from Red Hawk Scans:

Link removed

Oga vs Furuichi


*Spoiler*: __ 



Started as a comic relief but then shit got serious, another great chapter


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2012)

dat behemoth personally 

Furuichi being able to use that much power 

yeah no wonder he's called general


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 19, 2012)

Fuck yes. Flashback incoming.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kind of depressing how Furuichi knew it was poisoning him and the "I may as well be dead" comment.


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 19, 2012)

Second to last panel

Link removed

Oga is seriously concerned for Furuichi's well being.

Oga is a true bro!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2012)

damn, all that abuse does get to him  

poor guy


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2012)

That was some epic shit that went on.

Would've liked a longer action sequence with Oga and General all powered-up like that. But I'll take what I can get.
Oga going "ADADADADA" was win.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2012)

"STOP WASTING PANELS GODAMMIT!!"


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 19, 2012)

This chapter has everything.

Dat Humour.
Kickass fight.
Childhood flashback.
Hilda's boobs.
Pure fangasm.pek


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 19, 2012)

Kind of a sad chapter. I kinda liked how Behemoth recognized Furuichi's desire to win when he appeared. Interesting to hear Oga say that Furuichi was his strongest opponent back then.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 19, 2012)

So, I guess current Furuchi lost his brutality and confidence after he got destroyed by  Oga in the past? Just like the Archdemon from this anime: Link removed


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2012)

"Summoning Demons?Ah yes!But the true power received is the one lurking within the summoner himself!"

Please do it.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 19, 2012)

looks like general is one fucking monster in the past.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2012)

From Oga's comment about Furuichi's eyes, I sort of figured he was talking about how Furuichi was most determined, had a lot of willpower and some other spiritual crap rather than actual physical strength.


----------



## Random Stranger (Sep 19, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> damn, all that abuse does get to him
> 
> poor guy


This.

He tries to laugh it off but constantly being the butt of everyone's joke gets to him.

Poor fellow 





First time I have seen a comedy routine (Furuchi the butt monkey) turning somewhat serious...and I like it. Hopefully this will not be the last of it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Great chapter is great..


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 19, 2012)

awww man. the general was hurting all this time 

DON'T WORRY, WE STILL LOVE YOU!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 19, 2012)

Strange... Behemoth with a contract couldn't beat the crap out of Oga with Super Milk Time but Jabberwock without a contract could.

Still, Oga likely beat him by taking his tissues off during their clash of fists.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 19, 2012)

Grimm6jack said:


> Strange... Behemoth with a contract couldn't beat the crap out of Oga with Super Milk Time but Jabberwock without a contract could.
> 
> Still, Oga likely beat him by taking his tissues off during their clash of fists.


Did he lose though? Furuichi looks more like he's just lying there sad then that he's been beaten.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 19, 2012)

Grimm6jack said:


> Strange... Behemoth with a contract couldn't beat the crap out of Oga with Super Milk Time but Jabberwock without a contract could.
> 
> Still, Oga likely beat him by taking his tissues off during their clash of fists.



Can't really compare the two I think, and situations were different as well. Also don't forget that the mangaka sometimes tries to get a point across and tries to do this by making the opponent stronger or make Oga lose in a kinda stupid way. 
Btw, Did you mean when Jabberwock kidnapped Hilda?

That is most likely what happened but he won.




perman07 said:


> Did he lose though? Furuichi looks more like he's just lying there sad then that he's been beaten.



Oga dragged him out of the water, he was unconscious.


----------



## 8 (Sep 19, 2012)

i hope the author actually intend to do something with furuichi's character. it would be disappointing if everything just went back to how it was before this arc started.


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2012)

Grimm6jack said:


> Strange... Behemoth with a contract couldn't beat the crap out of Oga with Super Milk Time but Jabberwock without a contract could.
> 
> Still, Oga likely beat him by taking his tissues off during their clash of fists.



Lets not forget that Behemoth told Furuichi that he'd only supply him with "a bit" of his power. And normal human Furuichi is probably not capable of containing all of Behemoth's abilities at any rate.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 19, 2012)

Kimochi have no fans,is that what's he getting at?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2012)

Grimm6jack said:


> Strange... Behemoth with a contract couldn't beat the crap out of Oga with Super Milk Time but Jabberwock without a contract could.
> 
> Still, Oga likely beat him by taking his tissues off during their clash of fists.



Behemoth could probably tell that if he gave his full power Furuichi would die, so he only gave him in his words "A bit" of his power.

When did Miki become friends with them? Cause it could mean that Furuichi was stronger than the delinquents of that time.
Though strongest in will power makes the most sense.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> Lets not forget that Behemoth told Furuichi that he'd only supply him with "a bit" of his power. And normal human Furuichi is probably not capable of containing all of Behemoth's abilities at any rate.



Mistranslation(go read the RAW)... Behemoth actually said that he would lend Furuichi his powers for a bit, not that he would lend a bit of his powers. Furuichi is the one in command, he is the one who decides what strength he should use, not the demon that is summoned, as Hecatos said, they are enslaved to do what Furuichi wants.

But either way, I'm just saying that Behemoth is actually more arround Jabberwock's level than above... If he actually were above he would've stomped Oga with Super Milk Time. Same Oga that with SMT was losing against *uncontracted* Jabberwock.

PS: Furuichi bleed from Behemoth because he was already very tired, not to mention that before he summoned Behemoth he summoned Jabberwock and 5 other pillars. Obviously Furuichi at that condition would not handle Behemoth's power who is Jabberwock's level.

But as I said before, Oga probably beat Furuichi because he likely took out the tissues from his nose.

However, I would like to see some Furuichi development, I really liked his attitude during all these last chapters. Dude jumped to 3rd in my favourites.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 19, 2012)

Furuichi = Wataru Yamada from Ocha Nigosu.



Make it happen.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2012)

Never read that, could you explain Nightwish if its no trouble?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 19, 2012)

Stop wasting panels!  


But Furuchi finally revealing how hurt he's been, being called those names all this time.  Don't blame him one bit.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2012)

Foreshadowing that Furuchi is actually going to learn to fight on his own once again?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Furuchi was something awesome in this chapter. 

I'm curious as to what the back story between the two.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2012)

Freaking great chapter.

Dat Furuichi


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 19, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Never read that, could you explain Nightwish if its no trouble?



 Oga and Furuichi dynamic is very very similar to the main guys in Ocha Nigosu

Oga = Masaya Funebashi (Devil Ma-Kun) 

Furuichi = Wataru Yamada

The only clear difference is that Masaya is actually interested in the opposite sex. Yamada, his best friend since childhood, is equally badass  and can fight as well.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2012)

good chapter


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2012)

Only person left to summon is the Demon King himself.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2012)

He isn?t part of behemoth though....


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

Dat Furuichi! 

Would love for him to have some semblance of strength post-arc. He's my 2nd favorite character and I always wanted him to have some kind of fighting ability. My wish might well come true.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 20, 2012)

Behemot! i called it


----------



## Impact (Sep 20, 2012)

This was an awesome chapter Oga and Furuchi Conversation  

Now I'm just wondering what oga meant in the last panel about him fighting furuchi


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 20, 2012)

Great chapter is great! Hilarious moments with stop wasting panels, some good fighting and serious moments at the end leading to next weeks chapter that will probably be flashback heavy.

All in all one of the more balanced chapters in a while and one of the reasons Beelzebub is week in and week out one of the best shounen mangas out there.


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2012)

but who was that Lady that knew their awesome code? 
maybe it was Beel's mom?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't think that was Beels ma, since this was like over 4 years ago and she was still alive in the Demon World.   Not to mention she had long, black hair, this lady appears to have shoulder-length brown hair.

I thought about if that was Aoi's mother, but the her hair isn't the same color.

So likely this is just some random lady.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 20, 2012)

My man Oga just confirmed his position as the strongest guy in this manga .


----------



## Humite Juubi (Sep 20, 2012)

Great Chapter. I cant believe thats the first manga of this author. he really got talent.

Come to think about it i wonder what would happened if he had summoned odonell. if i remeber correct he was the only pillar besides lamias mother who didnt fought the protagonists back when oga rescued hilda from behemoth.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 20, 2012)

can't believe Furuchi actually pushed Oga to his limits. was that really a full super milk time transformation oga used?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 20, 2012)

Well it was Behemoth who was summoned and maybe he (Oga) wanted to get Furuichi down as quick as possible due to tissue poisoning.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 21, 2012)

"A bond with no equal ... It can be understood with no explanation."  Did anyone else crack up reading that on the cover page  ?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 22, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> can't believe Furuchi actually pushed Oga to his limits. was that really a full super milk time transformation oga used?



I don't know why you are surprised...

It was Behemoth after all... And Jabberwock before was already stronger than Super Milk Time Oga... It shouldn't be that surprising that a contracted Behemoth pushes Oga to use his ultimate technique.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 22, 2012)

Just reading some posts from the old thread.



			
				Skylit on the subject of General Furuichi said:
			
		

> We know that he will never fight. =/





What naive fools we were.


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 22, 2012)

i had given up on this one when the whole vacation thing started but the latest chapter with oga and furuichi really got my interest back...truly one of the better mangas out there...too bad it doesnt get much hype


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 23, 2012)

It doesnt need hype  We all know how good it is


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2012)

Why the hell would you ever give up Beelzebub.  Such flighty "fans"


----------



## Impact (Sep 23, 2012)

Whoever thought about giving up Beelzebub aren't fans in the first place.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 23, 2012)

I only started reading the manga about 1/2 way thru the series, after hearing people complain about how badly the anime was treating the source material.

Its certainly one of the more enjoyable series ive read, and while its no OP, its certainly in the same ballbark


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2012)

Is ballbark a reference to the Thriller Bark arc?
Because it was terrible


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2012)

Beelzebub doesn?t need hype. Mangas that get too much hype end up being trash one way or another, and I?m not allowing that to happen to my Babu


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 23, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Is ballbark a reference to the Thriller Bark arc?
> Because it was terrible



I actually meant ballpark, but i suppose that would work as a bad / corny reference


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 26, 2012)

this

ITOUYOUTIOITOUTITOUT


*Spoiler*: __ 



FLASHBACKS OGA'S SISTER BEING AWESOME. FIGHT NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2012)

The General has the patience of stone and the will of stars


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 26, 2012)

Mysterious comments from Behemoth as well


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2012)

Furuichi DAT MAN 

man of steel


----------



## kruchy (Sep 26, 2012)

So the general was popular with the ladies even at young age. No surprise here


----------



## Drakor (Sep 26, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Mysterious comments from Behemoth as well


Oga & Kunieda had to train in Black Tech's for a while, before allowing any energy to be channeled, much less demonic possession. Yet Furuichi, takes on an extremely dangerous contract whilst untrained in Black Techs, maintains multiple demons energy, is possessed by Agiel and Jabberwock, then had a fraction of Behemoth's power coursing in him.

The most impressive thing if you want to look at it more than a few awesome chapters, is that he didn't lose consciousness throughout that ordeal while untrained until Oga knocked him out physically. Maybe he's a descendant of exorcists or something


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 26, 2012)

Drakor said:


> Oga & Kunieda had to train in Black Tech's for a while, before allowing any energy to be channeled, much less demonic possession. Yet Furuichi, takes on an extremely dangerous contract whilst untrained in Black Techs, maintains multiple demons energy, is possessed by Agiel and Jabberwock, then had a fraction of Behemoth's power coursing in him.
> 
> The most impressive thing if you want to look at it more than a few awesome chapters, is that he didn't lose consciousness throughout that ordeal while untrained until Oga knocked him out physically. Maybe he's a descendant of exorcists or something




Ooh I hadn't realised the stuff about the black tech. Rep for you 

I've been thinking back to the when Alaindelon first moved in. I recalled he mentioned how when he (Furuichi) had been inside him, Alaindelon felt he could trust his body with Furuichi. (Since dimension demon bodies are pretty much portals I think this a big deal.) 

I wonder if it wasn't just the humongous crush that Alaindelon has that made him say that.


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 26, 2012)

im sorry to say that it got a little pointless for a while and my favourite guy kanzaki didnt do much which i was looking forward to...anyway i have paid for my mistake and will not do so again ...


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 26, 2012)

Yaoi in the making


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright, original Red Tails! 
I really hope what Behemoth (almost) said is a sign that Furuichi will be getting some powers of his own. After all, General normally walk on the front lines with their lackeys.

Oh, and Gintama has made me unable to take the name Takachin seriously. I now laugh like an ass every time I hear it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2012)

If Furuichi actually manages to pressure Oga in this fight, it really makes no sense that people call him the weakest in the school. So I wonder why he suddenly got weak.
KidOga is already above fodder delinquent. Also Sister confirmed strong.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 26, 2012)

The General was born a ladies man. Was great to see Oga's sister and her original gang. This chapter was pretty good, not enough lols for me but it was heavy on the foreshadowing/flashbacks so thats to be expected.

Lamia being great as usual with her tsundere act.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 26, 2012)

I really think everything's just a red-herring since we all know Furuichi's gonna return to becoming Mob-ichi in the end. However, I've wondered too. With all that power coursing through Furuichi (without training too), I think it's a one-shot deal of a power-up for Creep-ichi. Hell Arc once again incoming?


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't like what Behemoth said, Furuichi should remain weak.


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2012)

well at least he'll have the mob's respect now that he 1 shot tojou 

whether he remains strong or not we'll see later on 

he'll return to the weak self probably, but at least people won't call him mobichi anymore 

and that's the most important part i think


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 26, 2012)

Drakor said:


> Oga & Kunieda had to train in Black Tech's for a while, before allowing any energy to be channeled, much less demonic possession. Yet Furuichi, takes on an extremely dangerous contract whilst untrained in Black Techs, maintains multiple demons energy, is possessed by Agiel and Jabberwock, then had a fraction of Behemoth's power coursing in him.
> 
> The most impressive thing if you want to look at it more than a few awesome chapters, is that he didn't lose consciousness throughout that ordeal while untrained until Oga knocked him out physically. Maybe he's a descendant of exorcists or something



He certainly has potential but what Oga and Kunieda learned and what he did are different. At least from what we know so far.

What I read on mangafox sounds more like what Behemoth wanted to say:
In Hueco Mundo.

Everyone always saw him as the side kick of Oga, but nobody knows why he is 'the side kick', as we saw in the flashback, Oga does acknowledge him and sees him as a real friend, which is unique.


----------



## Sahyks (Sep 26, 2012)

Great chapter, I don't know how I feel about Pedoichi possibly being a strong member of the group.

if young Furuichi actually was able to compete with young Oga, I wonder what happened to make him kinda weakish. =/


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was thinking it made no sense for him to be able to handle all that demonic power.

Now we know he could not. The genereal is still boss though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2012)

Furuichi was a pretty cool kid. What the hell happened for him to be the character he is now? xDD


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 26, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Furuichi was a pretty cool kid. What the hell happened for him to be the character he is now? xDD



What's the difference between the kid and the older version, besides a increase in liking women.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really looking forward to the fallout with the rest of the gang now that Furuichi laid a beat down. I figure its 3pages of lols then its back to a new respectful teasing for our General; rather then the constant disrespect he's gotten before this.

I can see Furuichi using his ability to hold huge amounts of demon power as something of a plot device to get Oga or someone else out of a bind every once in a while but not a consistent fighter since he is more of a lover anyway.


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 26, 2012)

Dat little Oga.
Dat his sis.
Dat General Furuchinkov.
BTW, Behemoth's statement about Furuichi made me think that everything was part of Great Demon Lord's plan. He was up to something at the beginning of this arc.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 26, 2012)

So now we know at least where the "demon Child" nickname came from.

dawww Oga and his sister spending time together. 

Now I'm interested what caused furuichi to become progressively more pathetic.


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2012)

oga saying the whole time "don't stand behind me" 

and then his sister sends him flying :rofl yeah don't stand behind Oga :rofl


----------



## Ender (Sep 26, 2012)

i wouldnt mind creepichi getting stronger but i want them to keep his comedic role


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 26, 2012)

Lil Oga and lil Furuichipek they were so damn cute. Loved seeing the original Red Tails. Oga sister is just so badass. lol


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, seeing the original Red Tails and they were into Furuchi.  

I could see them coming out of retirement to bail him out of trouble.   Though wonder what they are doing now?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, seeing the original Red Tails and they were into Furuchi.
> 
> I could see them coming out of retirement to bail him out of trouble.   Though wonder what they are doing now?



Probably wives, mothers, or young single professionals because thats lolworthy considering how they were as teenagers.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2012)

Pedoichi can be strong at comical times or useless times effectively keeping his character, similar to Astraea or Excalibur.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 26, 2012)

Fuirichi being capable in fighting won't ruin his comedic role IMO as him being weak wasn't really a main part of his comedic effect.

Looking forward to seeing him develop into more that a comic relief/punching bag character.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2012)

The first gen of the red tails

Also seems like Furuichi left some impression on behemoth.

And dat Oga kicking asses since he was in elementary school


----------



## Impact (Sep 26, 2012)

I actually wouldn't mind if furuchi became a fighter later on in the series 

Also do wonder why Furuchi suddenly wants to fight oga


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 26, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> I actually wouldn't mind if furuchi became a fighter later on in the series
> 
> Also do wonder why Furuchi suddenly wants to fight oga



If he became something like an early chapter Natsume in regards to fighting I'd be fine with that. Stronger then most guys but not really going to fight unless absolutely positively has no other choice, or he wants to protect some hot chicks.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Probably wives, mothers, or young single professionals because thats lolworthy considering how they were as teenagers.



Wouldn't most still be in college assuming that, since that's Oga's sister is still in college or am I misremembering?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> I actually wouldn't mind if furuchi became a fighter later on in the series
> 
> Also do wonder why Furuchi suddenly wants to fight oga



Perhaps during some of the fights previously he saw Oga get hurt, and maybe even some moments where Oga could have gotten seriously hurt (which Oga himself didn't notice) that his sister saved him from.

Then going by the logic of his promise the best way to keep Oga safe is to stop him from fighting.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 26, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Probably wives, mothers, or young single professionals because thats lolworthy considering how they were as teenagers.



Given they are barely in their 20s and this being a Shonen manga, I'd go with them being single professionals.   Wouldn't be surprised we see one learning to be a teacher and another something like a cell phone saleswoman (like we see in other manga).


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 26, 2012)

Dat kid Oga... Beating deliquent high-school fodders since 5th grade . Oga is my hero!!!

I also wonder what Behemoth meant when he was talking about Furuichi holding up so much demonic power. Inb4 Behemoth/Furuichi contract becames permanent. I personally wouldn't mind that at all!!!  Behemoth also makes me laugh a lot at times xD him and Furuichi together would be priceless.


----------



## Impact (Sep 26, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> If he became something like an early chapter Natsume in regards to fighting I'd be fine with that. Stronger then most guys but not really going to fight *unless absolutely positively has no other choice, or he wants to protect some hot chicks.*


*
*
I really wouldn't mind this I don't want him fighting like oga all the time since I kinda like his character of being one of the "normal" weak guys.



noobthemusical said:


> Perhaps during some of the fights previously he saw Oga get hurt, and maybe even some moments where Oga could have gotten seriously hurt (which Oga himself didn't notice) that his sister saved him from.
> 
> Then going by the logic of his promise the best way to keep Oga safe is to stop him from fighting.



 this actually seem interesting could also explain why he ask oga that question to see if he was going to fight again in which he said he'll fight him himself.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 26, 2012)

If Furuichi gains power it would probably be an extremely random contract with Behemoth where Behemoth helps him only when he wants to (i.e. almost never), so that he can still get beaten up most of the time.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone know what Oga's sister does right now, it seems like she just lounges around the house all day.  

Anyways, the old Red Tails were hotter than the current ones.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 27, 2012)

Wasnt oga's mom a redtail too? So she should predate his sister, and perhaps the origional founder?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 27, 2012)

Misaki was the original Red Tail leader.

Though for a long time, I've been thinking Oga's parents were delinquents themselves.   And the father developed his groveling technique due to Misaki's mischief.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 27, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Wasnt oga's mom a redtail too? So she should predate his sister, and perhaps the original founder?



Nah Misaki was the founder. From translated Q&A from one of the volumes:



> Q: When Misaki-San was the the first Leader of Red Tails, what number of Leader is Aoichan.
> A: She is the third Leader, since she join Red Tails in middle School.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2012)

It was also revealed in-manga, when Misaki and Aoi met at the Oga house. Misaki said that the Red Tails brings back memories and an arrow pointing towards her "first leader". That was as much as we got about Misaki at the time. Fuck me if I can remember when it happened, tho.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 27, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> It was also revealed in-manga, when Misaki and Aoi met at the Oga house. Misaki said that the Red Tails brings back memories and an arrow pointing towards her "first leader". That was as much as we got about Misaki at the time. Fuck me if I can remember when it happened, tho.



That happened just before Oga took Aoi home and they met the demons for the first time and Hilda got her beautiful ass stabbed.
I think. I am positive its around that time though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2012)

^you?re right.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeh, i know his sister was a previous leader, i remember that much.

Could have sworn it was implied somewhere that mom was the founder, though. Ah well.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 28, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Yeh, i know his sister was a previous leader, i remember that much.
> 
> Could have sworn it was implied somewhere that mom was the founder, though. Ah well.



Well now I have an excuse to reread Beelzebub this weekend and look for that implication for his mom.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2012)

^ You won't find that.

Misaki was mentioned to be first leader. Being first generally means being the founder.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 28, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Could have sworn it was implied somewhere that mom was the founder, though. Ah well.



You know, if thats true, it has great potential for a hillarious storyline.   How about something like this:


The Red Tails originally were a bunch of Girls Scouts, and the Red Tail name was from Red Tailed Deer (Girl Scouts, Camping Theme).   Mrs. Oga was their advisor (thus being the founder) and Misaki was the first girl leader.   And one day they went off the handle after having enough of bullies trashing their cookies.

After that, you never look at girl scouts the same.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2012)

I was under the impression that their Black techs teacher was the founder, dunno just seemed to fit.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 2, 2012)

So the big three have been released early this week. Might Beelzebub get an early chapter as well?

Pre-emptive apologies for getting your hopes up. 

Here is a translated comic in return. Translation by an /a/nonymous individual.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 2, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> So the big three have been released early this week. Might Beelzebub get an early chapter as well?
> 
> Pre-emptive apologies for getting your hopes up.
> 
> Here is a translated comic in return. Translation by an /a/nonymous individual.



so, general is also into i*c*st.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 2, 2012)

Nah he's like "wow this is getting weird I need backup".


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 2, 2012)

He has hopes of Aizen eventually joining him

read bitches


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 2, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Nah he's like "wow this is getting weird I need backup".


that's not what i really meant there.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2012)

So the fight was exactly what I thought it'd be. Lol @ anyone who though by "strong", Oga meant physically.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2012)

what happened in the end ?

were they all gonna attack Furuichi ? and Red Tails + Oga to defend ? but they're all standing together 


and why did he say "forgive *us*" ?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> what happened in the end ?
> were they all gonna attack Furuichi ? and Red Tails + Oga to defend ? but they're all standing together
> and why did he say "forgive *us*" ?


The ones who said "Please forgive us" were the bald guys. The gang was threatening *them*.

I suppose it's more like, everyone pretended they came for revenge but it was actually to support him. Or somethng. That's what I got out of it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2012)

oh               .

makes sense


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 2, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> The ones who said "Please forgive us" were the bald guys. The gang was threatening *them*.
> 
> I suppose it's more like, everyone pretended they came for revenge but it was actually to support him. Or somethng. That's what I got out of it.



actually, kanzaki and the others are supposed to fight furuichi.
then came the red tails who're supposed to help furuichi.
then, the bald guys kinda pissed them.


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2012)

bald guys pissed at them all so they all went for bald guys


----------



## Wang Fire (Oct 2, 2012)

that last page is awesome.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2012)

Good to see that Furuichi wasn't able to give Oga a good fight as a child. 

The last page was pretty awesome with them standing there.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2012)

Well technically he had an awesome durability considering that Oga was beating the ass of highschool or older dudes but Furuichi just didn?t stay down.

DAT FREAKIN LAST PAGE


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2012)

the new Red Tails do like Furuichi 

in their own way


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 2, 2012)

I swear Furuichi and Oga were just so freakin cute when they were little. I love their friendship. Glad everyone came together they all just looked so badass.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 2, 2012)

Furuichi is human punchbag. I mean hmmm, stronger than you know who


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 2, 2012)

The Ishiyama guys supporting their classmates.  

Though if next chapter picks up where it left off this chapter............ Royal Rummmmmmmmmmble!


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

DAT FURUICHI ARMY


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2012)

It's soldiers' responsibility to protect their general, after all.


----------



## Impact (Oct 2, 2012)

This chapter was just amazing oga and furuichi flashback was just well done

Oga line to furuichi has gotta be one of my favorites pek

Furuichi was just as awesome and funny as oga 

Dat last panel deserves some praise absolutely badass


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

And Mistress No. 1 is at his side nursing his injuries ... how lucky can a man get


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 2, 2012)

Volume 18


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it just me or did I see serious bonds of friendship between them and Furuichi?

Furuichi always gets treated like shit but everyone came just for him and Oga.
Especially since the very last panel looks fucking artistic.

Furuichi looking at them seeming almost as if they're guarding him.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 2, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Furuichi always gets treated like shit but everyone came just for him and Oga.



I really wouldn't say Furuchi ever was remotely treated like shit.   At worst was him getting called pervert and lolicon.   But given what happened now, I would say they didn't really mean it.


----------



## Darth (Oct 2, 2012)

The real question here is, Is everyone going to remember Furichi's badass fighting powerz of doom? Or will that fade into obscurity?

I mean, they'll have to realize that there's no way in hell that Furuichi beat Toujou and the rest by sheer fluke. Somewhere, deep down in their hearts. They'll retain the knowledge that Furuichi was at some point in time, and for all they know, still is a fighting badass monster at Oga's level at the very least.


----------



## Darth (Oct 2, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> The ones who said "Please forgive us" were the bald guys. The gang was threatening *them*.
> 
> I suppose it's more like, everyone pretended they came for revenge but it was actually to support him. Or somethng. That's what I got out of it.



Yeah I just call them the Krillen Crew cause I forgot their actual  names.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 3, 2012)

Furuichi better start getting some respect now.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Furuichi better start getting some respect now.



I hope that he doesn't.  

Furichi is at his best when he is being ridiculed for being weak.


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Furuichi better start getting some respect now.



Nah it just wouldn't be the same or funny if they started to treat furuichi with respect


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 3, 2012)

Darth said:


> The real question here is, Is everyone going to remember Furichi's badass fighting powerz of doom? Or will that fade into obscurity?
> 
> I mean, they'll have to realize that there's no way in hell that Furuichi beat Toujou and the rest by sheer fluke. Somewhere, deep down in their hearts. They'll retain the knowledge that Furuichi was at some point in time, and for all they know, still is a fighting badass monster at Oga's level at the very least.



Apparently they believe it was because of a fever.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, because fevers are known to give you a burst of energy, enough to defeat the baddest of the bad.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> Yeah I just call them the *Yamcha* Crew cause I forgot their actual  names.



Fixed.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 4, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, because fevers are known to give you a burst of energy, enough to defeat the baddest of the bad.



They've seen some shit. It's not too unlikely given their everyday lives.

Also In terms of stamina the chapter probably puts Furuichi at just below Oga and Toujo (assuming he's had linear growth)

Or just above the MK5+1 (if he's only as strong as he was back then)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great arc, shitty ending.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow this chapter seems to be late.


----------



## kruchy (Oct 10, 2012)

New chapter:

He even chopped off hand from dead body


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 10, 2012)

Vino said:


> Great arc, shitty ending.



Turn out the arc hadn't finished at least we got a better conclusion to it this week.

Also welcome back Moe!Hilda.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't like the resolution to Furuichi's arc...it kinda made him even more pathetic;/ 

Other than that, I'm looking forward to Moe Hilda.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 10, 2012)

It was more there was an official conclusion than anything else but the start of the chapter did make me cringe.


----------



## Ender (Oct 10, 2012)

omg  this isn't gonna go over well


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 10, 2012)

some insight from Nene 


she probably wants a real deep trusting relationship with Aoi like she thinks Oga/Furucihi share 




dere-dere Hilda is back 


and so many .. nice .. angles


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 10, 2012)

fucking ending made me laugh.

+ furuichi looks like he's gaining his own set of harem.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great chapter... Hilda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 10, 2012)

lol at poor lil Oga getting sick cuz he waited up for Santa Claus and had a near death experience. Love the chapter. Moe Hilda is back.


----------



## Muk (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgonzola Dragon  and moe Hilda


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, at least Furuichi got _some_ respect out of it. From a person who matters.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2012)

Dere Hilda!!!!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 10, 2012)

The ending of this chapter made me feel all warm and tingly deep down in my pants.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 10, 2012)

That ending was the start of a new arc, in other words, seems like we are in for an awesome one


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwwwwww.Furuichi listening to his Waifu.

Furuchin?


SOOOO CLOOSE.
this


Dere Hilda!pek
At Christmas!pek


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 10, 2012)

*                     furu-chin                *

               ふるちん
‘Letting it all hang out’.  Showing one’s dick.  Note that kana  representation of this term frequently varies.  Other kana  representations can include ふるチン、 フルチン


----------



## Impact (Oct 10, 2012)

Loved the part where oga was swimming across the river and his grandpa saying "don't come over"   that part has to be my favorite panel 

Also cute Hilda is back for good


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2012)

The super cute Hilda is back! 

It's bound to be an amusing Christmas.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have to say BeelzeBub and Magi are my favorite Mangas to read right now... The humor is one of the factors.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 10, 2012)

Dere!Hilda is back! 

Oga is in for...  well he's in for something, that's sure. 


This is going to be great.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't remember if the rest of the crew knew something was wrong with Hilda last time she changed. I hope there is a lot more interaction on their end with her this time around.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 10, 2012)

Moe Hilda


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 10, 2012)

Furuchi literally dug himself into a hole with Oga helping him along.  


And Oga's commenting about demons celebrating Christmas.  It is pretty funny if you think about the irony.


----------



## scaramanga (Oct 10, 2012)

Hell yeah, she's back!
And lol, Mikki is jealous.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 10, 2012)

This will be an interesting arc with this Hilda persona. With X-mas coming lulz will be overflowing with goodies.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 10, 2012)

Eeyup.

Christmas is going down the drain for Oga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2012)

She came back, she came back, she came back!!


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 10, 2012)

Moe Hilda is Oga's natural enemy. 

And this is Christmas  arc so it'll be even worse....




... Oh gos, she'll try to kiss him won't she?


----------



## Bluth (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes!  I knew sweet innocent Hilda would come back eventually!!! Looking forward to seeing how Christmas turns out.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2012)

So its 2010 in this world


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, the manga started in 2010 and at one point Oga says 6months had passed since he got baby Beel.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2012)

The calender matches it, Christmas fell on Saturday in 2010


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 11, 2012)

Aoi is going to be pissed that moe Hilda is back. Should be hilarious.

Furuichi is getting a bit of respect from the ladies and all it took was Oga telling them to tone it down a little.


----------



## Rax (Oct 11, 2012)

Dat Hilda


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2012)

I didn't


----------



## Bluth (Oct 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I didn't



I don't think anybody could forget a face like that.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 13, 2012)

I still have good dreams about it. ifyouknowwhatImean


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Aoi is going to be pissed that moe Hilda is back. Should be hilarious.
> 
> Furuichi is getting a bit of respect from the ladies and all it took was Oga telling them to tone it down a little.



The General can't do everything by himself after all, he needs his Lieutenant's support too


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 13, 2012)

Moe Hilda


----------



## imogen lace (Oct 15, 2012)

hello...is it ok if i join? i have recently become a fan of this manga and am up to date with it! i love hildas character and look forward to what may happen next!


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 15, 2012)

join??/ this aint a FC. think someone made one once, nf is basically post as you will. welcome imogen lace. what i await also is the uber-jealous aoi. and of course the catfight.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 15, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> what i await also is the uber-jealous aoi. and of course the catfight.



I want some kind of homemaker/housewife duel between Moe Hilda and Aoi, will be freaking hilarious and sextacular.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 15, 2012)

Hilda and Aoi catfight ends with the kiss that brings the other Hilda back.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2012)

> I want some kind of homemaker/housewife duel between Moe Hilda and Aoi, will be freaking hilarious and sextacular.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> join??/ this aint a FC. think someone made one once, nf is basically post as you will. welcome imogen lace. what i await also is the uber-jealous aoi. and of course the catfight.



         .


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Love Oga's facial expressions. 

Other than that it looks like a pretty decent chapter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2012)

looks like a blast of a chapter 



Nene looking fine thar


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2012)

Dat freakin cover


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2012)

Pretty cool to see Shizuka get some attention for a change.


----------



## imogen lace (Oct 18, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> join??/ this aint a FC. think someone made one once, nf is basically post as you will. welcome imogen lace. what i await also is the uber-jealous aoi. and of course the catfight.



lol thanks. 

i think it is great we are getting to see more hilda...i personally prefer her character so if there is to be any cat fight she better come out victor! i'm more interested to see what she tries to get beel for christmas...what could be dramatically different and opposite ti a huge 180m demon/pencil...?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 18, 2012)

translation


----------



## Wang Fire (Oct 18, 2012)

red hawk scan is out now 

=D

i laughed pretty hard at the hajime part


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

Oga 

Hilarious chapter.


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 18, 2012)

Santa....Is Dead....

Awesome chapter.


----------



## kratos184 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"The real santa" will be some guy from the demon world. Like Alain Delons brother or something .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 18, 2012)

And the pairing wars are off and running!


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2012)

nice way to setup pairing wars 

couldn't be any better setting than a pairing event


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 18, 2012)

yay, more shipping


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 18, 2012)

Any doubts that Furuichi will somehow be paired up with Alain Delon? Despite the male/female requirement 

Looks like the battle between Moe Hilda and Aoi will really heat up and this pleases me to no end. Each of the main ladies has this funny alter ego now too.

I can't wait till next week to see how the girls break it down couple wise.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm betting on that too, with Alandelon winning with Furuchi.  

But I'm expecting the initial drama will be female trouble with Lamia and maybe Nene (who is really in it to "protect" Aoi).



Fullmetalthis said:


> I can't wait till next week to see how the girls break it down couple wise.



As said above, I do think Nene is going to pair up with Furuchi (likely get in an awkward conflict with Lamia).

Chiaki likely teams up with Himekawa, to go for the prize.

And Yuka / Paako will very likely get with Hajime.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 18, 2012)

What did I see on that poster?


> participation requirment:
> A Boy-Girl pair



Damn discrimination


----------



## 8 (Oct 18, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> What did I see on that poster?
> 
> 
> Damn discrimination


thats right! no yaoi in mah beelzebub.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 18, 2012)

Her face when he told her Santa was dead and the excuse about the dump truck


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2012)

This seems like Moe Hilda and Aoi will have a new fight. also Kanzaki?s excuse for santa?s death was hilarious.  And once again DAT COLOR COVER


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2012)

Shizuka and Toujou are going to win.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 18, 2012)

So wait, Hilda and Oga will take part in Couple Grand Prix?

Oh God, this is gonna be good.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 18, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> So wait, Hilda and Oga will take part in Couple Grand Prix?
> 
> Oh God, this is gonna be good.



We don't know how the gang is going to pair up; we have our ideas based on likely pairings and which girls interact with which guy more or less. 

Oga and Moe Hilda maybe but Aoi is also putting her game face on so we don't know yet, maybe she steps up and asks Oga rather then waiting for our dense hero to get the hint. (Much like how its assumed Shizuka told Toujou they were pairing up).


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 18, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> We don't know how the gang is going to pair up; we have our ideas based on likely pairings and which girls interact with which guy more or less.
> 
> Oga and Moe Hilda maybe but Aoi is also putting her game face on so we don't know yet, maybe she steps up and asks Oga rather then waiting for our dense hero to get the hint. (Much like how its assumed Shizuka told Toujou they were pairing up).



Hasn't Hilda asked him at the end of this chapter? Or is just about to?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2012)

If I had to guess:

Hilda + Oga
Shizuka + Toujou
Kanzaki + Yuka

Kunieda, Himekawa, and Furuichi are almost guaranteed to participate.  But I have no idea how they will partner up.  I like the idea of Hilda or Kunieda (whichever one isn't with Oga) selecting Beel.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 18, 2012)

Wait, Shizuka  like Toujo? Man must have missed that...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> If I had to guess:
> 
> Hilda + Oga
> Shizuka + Toujou
> ...



Himekawa and Kugayama.
Furuichi and Alaindelon.
Kunieda and Oga.
Hilda and Beel.

I can see that the winning couple have to "kiss" another which is how Hilda transforms back.
Kiss stipulation will cause a "Cold War" between Kunieda and Hilda.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Wait, Shizuka  like Toujo? Man must have missed that...



Are you blind?  It's clearly obvious.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 18, 2012)

So who do you think oga likes more? 

I'm thinking furuichi(bros before hoes), followed by nice Hilda, Aoi, then regular Hilda.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 18, 2012)

> So who do you think oga likes more?


Beel

and when there're no demon headaches for him


----------



## Bluth (Oct 18, 2012)

God if there is one manga where I actually am interested in the all the shipping that is going on, it's Beelzebub.

I freakin' loved Kanzaki in this chapter, "Santa is dead" lol.

This is going to be hilarious.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So who do you think oga likes more?
> 
> I'm thinking furuichi(bros before hoes), followed by nice Hilda, Aoi, then regular Hilda.



I'm thinking that he likes regular Hilda the most followed by nice Hilda.  Aoi doesn't even register in his mind.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 18, 2012)

_Kunie_ Aoi on the other hand...


----------



## Kirito (Oct 19, 2012)

For some reason, I think Furuichi gets Shizuka.

I just know deep down, for some unexplainable reason.

/shudder


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 19, 2012)

Have they even interacted with each other?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Are you blind?  It's clearly obvious.


The_Evil confirmed for Toujo.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Oct 19, 2012)

One of my favorite things about this series is the way it comes up with different arcs. Holiday-themed arcs are fun, so I'm looking forward to how this plays out.

Kanzaki breaking the news to Futaba was hilarious.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm thinking that he likes regular Hilda the most followed by nice Hilda.  Aoi doesn't even register in his mind.


blasphemy  !


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 19, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> The_Evil confirmed for Toujo.



So he gets Shizuka?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> So he gets Shizuka?


Not if he doesn't wise up.


----------



## stream (Oct 19, 2012)

Toujou wising up? She'd better take charge and order him around. It would take forever to wait until something gets through that thick skull of his 

Epic Santa death story!


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 19, 2012)

She does but I'm not sure if he loves her idem with Hilda really.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 19, 2012)

Me likey where this is going. Wonder which couple will win. lol at Kanzaki for the "Santa is dead" thing. That was so wrong but funny.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 19, 2012)

Now would be a nice, but weird (what isn't in this manga) time to bring back Himekawa's fianc?.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Now would be a nice, but weird (what isn't in this manga) time to bring back Himekawa's fianc?.


If they do that I expect the guy that likes Kunieda will come back as well.  Probably with his sister in tow.  And of course Futaba will show up and Beel will be in the middle of their feud.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> If they do that I expect the guy that likes Kunieda will come back as well.  Probably with his sister in tow.  And of course Futaba will show up and Beel will be in the middle of their feud.



Oh Please let this happen! Hilarity will ensue.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 20, 2012)

Hilarity is a given.  The only question is how much?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 24, 2012)

I know why Aoi also seems to like Izuma... *The dude looks like Oga*. You just have to take off the glasses.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2012)

Last panel was the best.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

Man.  Fuck Kunieda.  This was some bullshit on her part.


----------



## kruchy (Oct 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Man.  Fuck Kunieda.  This was some bullshit on her part.



So what? Should she just hide in some dark corner and cry? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oga already chose, she just paired up with other rejected person to prove that he made a bad choice


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

kruchy said:


> So what? Should she just hide in some dark corner and cry?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Oga didn't choose.  She ran away instead of giving him a chance to choose.  Oga is dense as hell.  Kunieda should know this by now.

I'm just saying I think this takes Kunieda out of the Oga sweepstakes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 24, 2012)

Furuichi proves he is still the best. I hope he gets to pair with someone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2012)

> I'm just saying I think this takes Kunieda out of the Oga sweepstakes.


she's too good for him anyway 


and when he appears with amnesiac Hilda and the entry form already in hand (meaning they already decided to enter together) - would you rather she started bitching about it there ? 




great chapter


relationship with Isshin
cute bunny 


I really liked the Izuma/Aoi thing .. intense shipping wars ahead 



and Furuichi assumed direct control   I somehow see a Furuichi/Nene entry


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

None of these three teams have a chance of winning though.  What are the other teams that will participate?


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 24, 2012)

That was an awesome chapter. 

I'm thinking that the two characters at the beginning, I can't remember their names for the life of me, are going to end up winning the entire thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2012)

Kanzaki/Paako should be a given


Himekawa might drop in with his trap girlfriend 



I see it being a chaotic event with lots of couples, so maybe all of the Red Tails, after getting an okay from Misaki, will grab a delinquent and enter for free stuff

like Kanzakis faithful underling or Natsume


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 24, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> That was an awesome chapter.
> 
> I'm thinking that the two characters at the beginning, I can't remember their names for the life of me, are going to end up winning the entire thing.



I can see them winning as well. The rest of the couples will turn the whole event into a repeat of the Rice-boy show debacle where they all end up fighting in some giant free for all.

Aoi and Moe Hilda are the real love rivals. Besides if she wanted to end the bullshit she would have told Oga she was Kunie Aoi rather then continue that farce. I still support OgaxAoi mainly but am loving me some ToujouxShizuka (first real canon couple of our main cast?).


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 24, 2012)

Before this chapter I thought this would happened.



And damn, there are some people in other places who are taking the Aoi-Izuma teamup really hard. God, how can she cheating when she wasn't in an actual romantic relationship?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Oct 24, 2012)

I look forward to seeing more of the reactions to the Aoi/Izuma team-up.

Although I would love to see who Furuichi enters with. Him surprising the Red Tails by knowing Misaki was great.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 24, 2012)

I was irked at the Aoi-Izuma team up but I hope it works out well to get Aoi back in the mix with Oga, especially since Aoi-Izuma both seem set on another person.

Furuichi calling Misaka was hilarious, his luck with the ladies has started to reverse and I can see a Furuichi/Nene pair up for this event now. Them flipping out over the founder being Oga's older sister was great, I hope Furuichi tells them he used to hangout and goto their 'parties' back in the day.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 24, 2012)

And so Team Butthurt was born.


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2012)

Furuichi breaking the iron rule of those maidens 
best way just go to the founder and ask her


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2012)

can't wait to see how the things end up...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> And damn, there are some people in other places who are taking the Aoi-Izuma teamup really hard.


This is pretty much netorare in my opinion.  I'm glad Oga found out she was this way now.  It would have been terrible for him to find this out if he had chosen her over Hilda.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This is pretty much netorare in my opinion.  I'm glad Oga found out she was this way now.  It would have been terrible for him to find this out if he had chosen her over Hilda.



Nah, as I said they are just butthurt and are trying to spite those who "rejected" them. 


Aoi at least should realize that Oga will have zero idea that this is supposed to be some kind of revenge.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 24, 2012)

Kanzaki and Himekawa wanting to battle Santa.   

And Furuchi with dem connections.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 24, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Nah, as I said they are just butthurt and are trying to spite those who "rejected" them.
> 
> 
> Aoi at least should realize that Oga will have zero idea that this is supposed to be some kind of revenge.



Unless she tells Oga straight up that she's going against him and Hilda because he didn't pick her to team up with, Oga is not going to get it.

After the winter break they are leaving the school? Going back to Ishiyama should be good times and hopefully it starts to move the demon story lines along too. Though I'm in no big hurry since every side story so far is still hysterical.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2012)

> Unless she tells Oga straight up that she's going against him and Hilda because he didn't pick her to team up with, Oga is not going to get it.


he's not gonna get it regardless and she's not the best with romance which concerns him as well

and forcing him to choose like that, especially when Hilda is moe-amnesiac (how could anyone do that to her ? ) isn't very nice either



the idea was, as I got it, not to let their rivals be crowned "best couple" .. just because (that would be making it like official or something)


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2012)

Creepichi showed em who's boss   


 i'm loving this arc


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 24, 2012)

Loved the chapter. Can't wait to see how this couple thing turns out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

I want Shizuka and Toujou to win.  No that's not quite right.  I expect them to win.  Shizuka hype makes her as strong as Kunieda.  And I think Toujou is pretty comparable to Oga.  With gentle Hilda around... that makes Toujou/Shizuka the strongest team!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2012)

IMO difference between full power Kunieda and Shizuka is larger (in Kuniedas fav obviously) then the one between Toujou and Izuma (in Toujos favor)


though that's with Koma .. w/o him maybe not

on the other hand, Izuma could have improved him demon powers


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2012)

oh no way Oga won't use Crazy Hilda for the fight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

Base Shizuka > Base Kunieda


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Base Shizuka > Base Kunieda


proof ?

what has Shizuka even done since way back in the 6 Knights introduction ? 


Kunieda is base everytime she isn't fused with Koma IIRC and in that state she took on pillar and pillar generals


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2012)

lol this gonna be good. also dta general recurring to dirty tricks to get a partner


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> proof?


he says it in the anime, too, at 1:20


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2012)

chapter 59 ? really ?


----------



## Huntring (Oct 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> he says it in the anime, too, at 1:20



Wow, Shizuka's looks different.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

That's pretty normal for manga that runs this long.  Go check out some of the early Bleach chapters if you really want to be surprised.

But I definitely prefer the way she looks now.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2012)

lol Oga's always like "the fuck are you bitch?"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

Oga's sister is awesome.  Still want to see her fight someday.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 24, 2012)

Have to more or less go with rukia on this one.

Aoi -knows- how dense oga is, and thus she should know that she has to straight up push him down, mount him, and tell him that she likes him, and wants to build a romantic relationship, especially now that the founder has done away with that rule of no dating for the redtails.

The fact that she's constantly playing the "some day my prince will come" routine is annoying and goes against her otherwise "strong woman" character.

Would be amusing if some of the other redtails, knowing that oga is the founder's little brother, went ahead and started making moves on him, since aoi dosnt have the spine to do it herself.

And hopefully furichi ends up doing the contest with lamia or that pillar-girl with the glasses and ponytail..cant remember her name right now


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

Hilda and Oga are trying to win for Beel's sake.  They didn't decide to do this because they want to win a couple's competition.  They aren't participating because they think it sounds like a fun date.  The same can be said for the Shizuka/Toujou team.

Izuma and Kunieda seem really petty here.  And not likable at all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Shizuka likes the couple angle

Toujou is just dense


Hilda does it for Beel, but she also thinks she's with Oga (?) and doesn't mind that part



> Hilda and Oga are trying to win for Beel's sake.


does Aoi know this ?



anyway, I like the setup and honestly I'd take it as is just to get more Izuma panel time


----------



## Impact (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty nice chapter lol oga only thinking of "free stuff to win" 

Can't wait until next chapter I don't think we've seen that much of izuma so it's a good time to see how much he improved with his "demon powers"


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 24, 2012)

Why was people talking about  fighting? Didn't dude say it was going to be a gentle thing?

I'm expecting things like dancing or how well do you know your partner games... Things that will put them in awkward  situations.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2012)

Consider the characters.  They will turn any event into a fight.  It's in their blood.

Especially that tramp Kunieda.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2012)

^Why the hate on the poor woman?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2012)

She reminds him of somebody he used to know.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe Furichi will go out with Oga's sister? That would show up everyone lol.

Oh cool, I have the thousandth post.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 25, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> Creepichi showed em who's boss
> 
> 
> i'm loving this arc



Thats because he's our general and generals know how to get shit done.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Maybe Furichi will go out with Oga's sister? That would show up everyone lol.
> 
> Oh cool, I have the thousandth post.



Furuichi gonna troll the entire Red Tails?


----------



## Ender (Oct 25, 2012)

i doubt it but i'd love to see that happen


----------



## kruchy (Oct 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Maybe Furichi will go out with Oga's sister? That would show up everyone lol.
> 
> Oh cool, I have the thousandth post.



That would be soo awesome.

The General casually calling the Founder in front of Red Tails already raised his status in their eyes. I can't even imagine their reaction if he actually managed to go out with her.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 25, 2012)

Furichi with Oga's sister taming the red tails would be a cinch


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 25, 2012)

Red Tails: Pedoichi,Creepichi,Lolichi.

General: I know the Red Tails founder in person

Red Tails: bama

General:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2012)

he'll have a harem in no time


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> he'll have a harem in no time



Xcept for Nene.
She's the one living the "You shall not have yourself a MAN" rule like a religion and going red when talking to Misaki.

Anyway:
Hope this is the beginning of more light on Misaki, we only get implications of awesomeness regarding her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Xcept for Nene.
> She's the one living the "You shall not have yourself a MAN" rule like a religion and going red when talking to Misaki.


denial is not just a river in Egypt

though Nenes wet dream is probably M?nage ? trois with Aoi & Misaki 



 - where can I read this ?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 29, 2012)

Which one is Misaki again?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

Ogas     sis


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 29, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Which one is Misaki again?






I know there are alot of gags but seeing Misaki and Tatsumi makes me wonder if their father or mother has a history like them as well.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 29, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I know there are alot of gags but seeing Misaki and Tatsumi makes me wonder if their father or mother has a history like them as well.



The thread regulars bring that idea up every time Oga's parents make an appearance. I can see his mother as being the hardcore troublemaker with the dad hooking her by just being so pathetic but great at his apologies.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 31, 2012)

New chap is out


Kusabana Ryouta is a normal highschool boy, except that he always wears a full body dog suit and never takes it off.
Things were just like always until he accidentally drops the bag of the girl he likes, and her sports pants fall out. And just when he picked them up - wondering how they smelled -, the new homeroom Teacher Kizawa Ayame AKA Ayane-Chan catches him in the act. Pleading that he will do anything if she doesn't tell anyone about this, she agrees, but asks him: "In exchange will you let me sniffle your body?".




Havnt laughed this much at a beez. chapter in awhile. Oga, you're a dirty bastard 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and ichi' x nene? 

And kanzaki's princess carry. Those 2 are definately going to end up together in the end


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

Izuma is friendzoned and so jelly 


Furuichi/Nene G-canon


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 31, 2012)

Oga's face in the last panel was hilarious. The guy just dosnt give a shit, and will do what it takes to place.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 31, 2012)

At this point the obvious winners will be the Kanzaki/Yuka pair (I will accept no one else.  Bring joy back to Futaba's christmas!)

MoeHilda's pouty face was great.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2012)

I could easily see Himekawa using his money to buy his way into the final event.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

I wonder if Izuma will switch to pursuing Aoi for real after seeing that Shizuka is only into Toujou


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I wonder if Izuma will switch to pursuing Aoi for real after seeing that Shizuka is only into Toujou


That would be sweet.  I would love to see it.


----------



## auem (Oct 31, 2012)

i bet kanazaki-yuka will be the winner..
but most hilarious would be nene-fuiruchi win..i loled when furuchi felt proud that he begged hard...:rofl


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 31, 2012)

Nene x Furuichi was hard in this.

Actually, Furuichi reminded me of Oga Senior.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

Nene is already falling for the General, she just doesn't know it yet


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2012)

awesome chapter


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 31, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Nene x Furuichi was hard in this.
> 
> Actually, Furuichi reminded me of Oga Senior.



Perhaps thats how Oga's dad ended up dating his mom.

Shame on Nene for not thanking Furuichi for saving her. 

This was one of the funnier chapters in a while and I can't wait to see next weeks. Izuma was friendzoned and I support that, especially since after this break the kids are supposed to go back to Ishiyama.


----------



## Ender (Oct 31, 2012)

can't wait for Mean Hilda to come back  she'll dominate the shit out of that race 


Nene x Furuichi ftw


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 31, 2012)

LMAO this whole chapter. Can't wait to see what the next game is they have to do.


----------



## Impact (Oct 31, 2012)

Tsk disappointing chapter 

Just terrible writing I expected better but meh.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 31, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Tsk disappointing chapter
> 
> Just terrible writing I expected better but meh.



my face when I was reading this


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2012)

Inpacted is reading the wrong manga.

Anyway nice chapter, I loved Oga?s face at the last panel


----------



## Kirito (Oct 31, 2012)

Impacted you don't look for plot in a manga like this.

Anyway, we have a rough gauge of Kanzaki's strength. It's equal to Paako's weight.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 31, 2012)

Oga on the last page.  

And pairings are as I expected.   Though I still got the feeling at the end that either Furuchi ends up winning with Alandelon or Kazuya x Azusa winning it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2012)

Oga will Zebub Blast the winner and claim Santa and all of those free presents for him.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 31, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Tsk disappointing chapter
> 
> Just terrible writing I expected better but meh.






I can see either FuruichixNene winning or KazuyaxAzusa taking it in some kind of weird twist or disqualification for everyone else.


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2012)

i am rooting for the general


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 31, 2012)

I want Toujou and Shizuka out next,the least interesting pair


----------



## Morglay (Oct 31, 2012)

Huedehuedehuedehue. The general is a lesbian...


----------



## scaramanga (Oct 31, 2012)

Izuma and Aoi came first? Dat Power of Butthurt.:ho


----------



## Impact (Oct 31, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> my face when I was reading this





luffy no haki said:


> Inpacted is reading the wrong manga.



I'm pretty sure I'm not reading the wrong manga this chapter was simply disappointing imo



Kirito said:


> Impacted you don't look for plot in a manga like this.



I'm well aware what kind of manga I'm reading but this chapter put a bad taste in my mouth after reading it. I honestly expected better from Beelzebub since I rank it up to as far up with OP and Gintama in terms of comedy. 


Don't see why you are even using that pic cause I'm completely serious this chapter was disappointing imo


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 31, 2012)

Furuichi x Nene is to awesome, I wanna see Furuichi do something epic to impress her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

I could see Furunene working out in EoS or something

like she's his wife in a distant finale 



I mean - who else ? Lamia is just loli-bait tbh


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 31, 2012)

Hilda looks so heartbroken


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 31, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I could see Furunene working out in EoS or something
> 
> like she's his wife in a distant finale
> 
> ...



I hope Furuichi takes Nene to meet the founder and Misaki talks him up. Furuichi as the general needs a woman like Nene to rally the female soldiers.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 31, 2012)

If oga is going to keep using his demon abilities to mow down the compitition, i wonder if that will cause regular hilda to come back, or moe hilda to voluntarily giving control back, just to keep oga somewhat in-check


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 31, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> If oga is going to keep using his demon abilities to mow down the compitition, i wonder if that will cause regular hilda to come back, or moe hilda to voluntarily giving control back, just to keep oga somewhat in-check



It's not like Hilda has anything against  Oga just blasting whoever is in the way.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2012)

Indeed, most likely regular Hilda would just use her demon powers to do the same as him.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 31, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> It's not like Hilda has anything against  Oga just blasting whoever is in the way.



True, but she's also more discretionary then oga is. If randomly blasting people with zebul blast is going to draw unwanted attention to beez'/oga, she'd prob be the 1st to reign him in 

Its one thing to blast away in a fight, or in a semi-private environment among people who are used to seeing him do it, but this race seems pretty public, so..


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 31, 2012)

That's the most whack 3 legged race I've ever seen? Kanzaki flat out carrying his partner? Aren't their rules against that or something? wouldn't there be some rope to tie the legs together?


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 1, 2012)

^If you notice, Yuka's legs are tied together and this somehow legit.
"Two people, three legs" is Kanzaki's reasoning.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

Dat General 

Typical Oga to say fuck it and use his powers and don't give a shit t the end. 

Only person missing is Himekawa but he's too rich for Santa


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 1, 2012)

Himekawa = Santa.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2012)

Amusing chapter, loved Oga cheating by using his powers.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 1, 2012)

I died when Furuichi and Nene teamed up as expected. That was hilarious. I think they're now my OTP for this series.

I'm surprised that Kanzaki and Yuka got to place. Probably because of the fact that everyone else was unable to continue. If Tumbr is any indication, their pairing is quite popular.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 4, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I'm surprised that Kanzaki and Yuka got to place. Probably because of the fact that everyone else was unable to continue. If Tumbr is any indication, their pairing is quite popular.



I like Kanzaki and Yuka, they work well together, I'm not surprised if they're popular.  It's great how this manga can keep the side character involved in the various storylines.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 8, 2012)

Yuka looked so cute this chapter.   Definitely the future Mrs. Kanzaki.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2012)

This chapter was awesome. Dat General's winning face.  !


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 8, 2012)

Indeed, Furuichi's so smooth.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2012)

Furuichi and Yuka tore it up this week.


----------



## korican04 (Nov 8, 2012)

What games were the others playing that involved smashing? Haha this arc is great.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2012)

Semifinal matches look amusing.  Furuichi/Nene vs Aoi/Izuma.  Oga/Hilda vs Toujou/Nanami.  Should be good.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 8, 2012)

LMAO this chapter was too good. Lol at the deliberation guy. Kanzaki/Hanazawa taking out their couple with a kick and then Hanazawa taking out Kanzaki with a punch I swear this manga is just too funny. Can't wait to see with Oga/Hilda got coming up.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 8, 2012)

Furuichi's antics were hysterical. I like that the the 'minor' couples got way more screen time this chapter, the future Kanzaki's were hysterical.


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2012)

The audience's reactions to the stage coming out of the floor and the deliberation guy who hilarious.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 8, 2012)

Darth said:


> The audience's reactions to the stage coming out of the floor and the deliberation guy who hilarious.



Lol, yeah, the deliberation guy was random as shit and I was laughing my ass off at that whole exchange.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 8, 2012)

That last panel means that no matter what the next event is, it will end with blood. Lots and lots of blood spilled everywhere :lamo

Oga's face screams that he has no idea what's going on, and that he doesn't give a darn that he doesn't know.


----------



## Ender (Nov 8, 2012)

epic chapter  can't wait for Oga's fight


----------



## Jay Kay (Nov 8, 2012)

The Deliberation Guy is the best manga character since SE's Excalibur!

Other than that, Furuichi is still the king of everything! XD


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 8, 2012)

"IT SAYS SQUIRREL!"


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 8, 2012)

At least her airheaded'ness saved nene from having to mime an embarassing topic


----------



## Impact (Nov 8, 2012)

That deliberation guy was just random 

Huge improvement from last week terrible chapter.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 8, 2012)

oh man, this was a great chapter.  Yuka and Kanzaki work so well together, the deliberation guy being so freakin' random, but also fitting right in as well.  

Of course no Beelzebub chapter is complete without the General.  Those poses he made had me laughing hard, especially the last one.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2012)

lol these events are shit. BUt to think Even Furuichi in his General mode could not guess it was poop


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm glad Natsume is enjoying the event.  

Casual Kenpachi slash


----------



## Kirito (Nov 8, 2012)

... where's Alain Delon?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2012)

Kirito said:


> ... where's Alain Delon?



I was just wondering the same thing. Will he show up to destroy Nene? That would be epic, the battle of the century.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2012)

Funniest chapter in awhile  I wanted to see Nene's movements though


----------



## imogen lace (Nov 10, 2012)

That was a good chapter. Random way to compete mind and cute that they were so worried about drinking from the same bottle. Oga and Hilda are up for the next round...I wonder what will come their way? Romantic isn't their style so I agree, someone is going to get hurt and it isn't going to end pretty...looking forward to it.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 12, 2012)

Deliberation Guy was _amazing_.

I loved the Kanzaki/Hanazawa and Furuichi/Nene stuff happening in this chapter. I'm looking forward to their competition the most.

This panel is the best.



Also, Furuichi's birthday is November 11. Happy Birthday, General.


----------



## Impact (Nov 12, 2012)

Dat deliberation guy


----------



## Ender (Nov 14, 2012)

that was awesome   but who was the chick?  i cant recall.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 14, 2012)

LOL, just LOL for this chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 14, 2012)

Chapter 182 is out!



*Spoiler*: __ 



This was awesome. Hilda is herself again, master student fight and Hey Oga even used his brains to win. They keep the title of the strongest couple.


----------



## kruchy (Nov 14, 2012)

The words epic and awesome can't even begin to describe this chapter 
My jaw literally dropped when I saw Oga and Hilda's opponents and I was laughing all the way from that point till the end of the chapter


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2012)

Page 15, I died.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought Kunieda was going to blow a gasket when I saw her. Furuichi with his one panel was great as usual. I wonder if we're going to see Nazuna more now. I hope so, she is hot and should influence Kunieda to be a bit more proactive in her pursuit of Oga. Also I love seeing her boss Saotome around.

I can't wait for next weeks chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 14, 2012)

Omg this is so well written, I am laughing so much,


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2012)

Great chapter.

I think Kunieda will be a lot more determined after this chapter.





Fullmetalthis said:


> I thought Kunieda was going to blow a gasket when I saw her. Furuichi with his one panel was great as usual. I wonder if we're going to see Nazuna more now. I hope so, she is hot and should influence Kunieda to be a bit more proactive in her pursuit of Oga. Also I love seeing her boss Saotome around.
> 
> I can't wait for next weeks chapter.


I agree completely Full Metal.  I would like to see more interaction between Nazuna and Kunieda.  Aoi needs a push.  I think Nazuna is the perfect person to give it to her.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 14, 2012)

Saotome is so goddamn whipped. Seeing him as Nazuna's bitch was hilarious.


----------



## Ender (Nov 14, 2012)

who's Nazuma?


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 14, 2012)

You might want to check chapters 124-129 for that. In a nutshell, she's what Aoi may become if she doesn't play her cards right


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome chapter!!! As much as I live moe Hilda, she seemed like she would be useless for this kinda stuff. Also Beel being the bait is quite an old trick of those two so Nazuna and Saotome were just fools right there


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2012)

amazing, simply amazing


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2012)

The last panel


----------



## Ender (Nov 14, 2012)

this manga will never get old  one of the best comedies i've read


----------



## Impact (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome chapter didn't think Nazuna would be in this chapter I just loved it 

Hilda and nazuna verbal battle was the best "go explode"


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Hilda and nazuma verbal battle was the best "go explode"



"No you!"


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 14, 2012)

Nazuna is a great mix of Aoi and Hilda's characteristics. She really is just the perfect MILF in this series. (considering she is the only one but that's besides the point).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2012)

was she called Suiten too ? is Nazuna her real name ?


I hope she gives some advice to Aoi


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2012)

Who here thinks Nazuna and Oga's older sister are acquainted?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Who here thinks Nazuna and Oga's older sister are acquainted?



I don't think they are as Nazuna went to school with Aoi's mother so she is a bit older then Oga's sister. Though I wouldn't be surprised if they did somehow know each other either.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 14, 2012)

This chapter was amazing as always, and the match-up couldn't be any better.

Looking forward to Tojo and Shizuka's battle.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm a bit confused are Saotome and Nazuna actually married?  I couldn't really figure that out.  

I do like Nazuna so I would like to see her around more.



> Looking forward to Tojo and Shizuka's battle.


They already competed last chapter, it was a quick one panel, basically the skipped it along with the Kuneida-glasses guy battle.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2012)

No.  Not actually married.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2012)

They're obviously not married Jesus Christ


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> They're obviously not married Jesus Christ


ANYONE THAT MISUNDERSTOOD THAT SCENE IS JUST FUCKING HOPELESS.

Nazuna and Saotome are obviously not fucking married.  Let's not even revisit Nazuna's introduction (which made this bloody apparent).

Let's talk about the running gag.  Oga and Hilda.  People have been calling Hilda his wife for almost 200 chapters!  This joke was basically an extension of that joke.  You can also draw some parallels to the previous generation.  But for fuck's sake man.  Did you think Hilda was actually Oga's wife as well?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Did you think Hilda was actually Oga's wife as well?



Well, ive seen some hentai...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Well, ive seen some hentai...


That maid wasn't actually Hilda.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 14, 2012)

I get the connection, but it still wasn't clear to me, no need to act like a fucking asshole.


----------



## Impact (Nov 14, 2012)

^ Are you guys seriously getting upset because someone thought they were actually marry just lol


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

Aoi was so jelly of Hilda grabbing hold of Oga


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Aoi was so jelly of Hilda grabbing hold of Oga


SHE NEEDS TO FUCKING GET OVER IT.  OGA LOVES HILDA.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2012)

lol Rukia, you flip-flop on this whole Aoi thing every time you post.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> OGA LOVES HILDA.


NO HE FUCKING DOESN'T


----------



## Impact (Nov 15, 2012)

Well he aleast love getting beat by Hilda


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Who here thinks Nazuna and Oga's older sister are acquainted?



Wouldn't be surprised if she gave her some pointers with the Red Tails.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 15, 2012)

Hilda's bewbs are world-changing!  

The mid air battle.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> NO HE FUCKING DOESN'T


----------



## Impact (Nov 15, 2012)

Someone Jimmie's are rustled


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 15, 2012)

Thought this is the Beelzebub thread not Nisekoi.


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

idc about Oga's pairings. both will be fine for me. but the other pairings are interesting to me


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 15, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> idc about Oga's pairings. both will be fine for me. but the other pairings are interesting to me



I can see kanzaki and pako, toujou and shizuka being canonized but Aoi-Izuma not so much and Nene-Furuichi I think are 50-50.

Is the mangaka going to mix it up couple wise for the ancillary characters or keep it like how its going.


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

well Aoi-Izuma isn't anything. Izuma wanted Shizuka but she was already with Toujou. And Aoi wanted Oga.

im interested shizujou and neneichi, kanzako i think will be come canon.


----------



## imogen lace (Nov 17, 2012)

This manga never ceases to make me laugh out loud. The pairings are very interesting and actually work in some ways. I was actually pleased to see that Hilda and Oga could work well as a team and have a similar way of thinking.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 17, 2012)

Where the fuck is Himekawa?

Better show up with Kugayama, the lolz will be glorious.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2012)

considering he isn?t around... probably he an Kugayama will appear to challenge the winner just for the sake of not letting anyone get the glory.


----------



## kruchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Chapter 182 from Red Hawk Scans:
this


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor General, cavalry battle was his dream competition


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2012)

Phew.  Good thing Shizuka has some god-tier acting skills.  That would have been a tough task for Toujou on his own.


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2012)

Shizuka solos


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2012)

I thought this was a pretty boring chapter.  But it's to be expected.  Hard for every event to be good.

I like that the Deliberation Guy was back.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2012)

so much Aoi and Shizuka pek 



this

^ what did she mean here ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

lol @ the end part.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 21, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so much Aoi and Shizuka pek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has mad acting skills and knows how to play the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't understand Shizuka very well.  I thought it was apparent that she liked Toujou.  The groundwork was laid for this pretty much immediately upon her introduction.  But I think she might also like Izuma.  Her reactions to him during this event are puzzling.  The "what a child" remark a few chapters ago.  The "idiot" remark this chapter.  She almost seemed disappointed.  Don't know what to make of it.

I think Izuma actually has a good chance of winning her over.

KUNIEDA THOUGH HAS NO FUCKING CHANCE.  OGA LOVES HILDA.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 21, 2012)

Incredibly smooth... You are Izuma, you pimp.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2012)

> OGA LOVES HILDA.


nope, he loves Beel and Toujou


----------



## Raptor (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't care who loves who. OgaxAoixHildathreesome action  This chapter was hilarious as usual


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2012)

Izuma/Shizuka

is *something* there ? 


EDIT: from her side I mean


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 21, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Izuma/Shizuka
> 
> is *something* there ?
> 
> ...



I don't see it from her side, I think its Izuma only. Toujouxshizuka are what OgaxAoi would be without Hilda. Oblivious male while the female does all the work.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2012)

she was dissapointed in him

dissapointment means you care at least a bit


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 21, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> she was dissapointed in him
> 
> dissapointment means you care at least a bit



She respects him but I think Izuma has been friend zoned hard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2012)

> Izuma has been friend zoned hard.


hope he doesn't start to plot the end of the world


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2012)

Furuichi and Nene take on Kanzaki/Hanazawa next week.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2012)

In Oga's heart the ranking is pretty much
Beel/Furuichi>/=His Family>>>Toujou>Other dudes he'd like to fight>HILDA&Aoi


----------



## Blunt (Nov 21, 2012)

Has Athrun returned yet?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeh, chapter wasnt as good as the past cple ones, but ah well. Cant have solid gold winners EVERY time.

Nene' has so far managed to avoid challenges that ichi' would have enjoyed.. wonder if the author has something especially embarassing planned for her. Like a kissing contest, or a "excite your partner by wearing revealing clothing" contest


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 21, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Yeh, chapter wasnt as good as the past cple ones, but ah well. Cant have solid gold winners EVERY time.
> 
> Nene' has so far managed to avoid challenges that ichi' would have enjoyed.. wonder if the author has something especially embarassing planned for her. Like a kissing contest, or a "excite your partner by wearing revealing clothing" contest



The last couple of weeks were pure gold and this week was just so-so silver.

I can see the mangaka giving Nene-Furuichi a S&M type challenge and he still loving it and Nene being okay because she gets to beat him. All we know is that whatever they do it will be hilarious!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 21, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Nene' has so far managed to avoid challenges that ichi' would have enjoyed.. wonder if the author has something especially embarassing planned for her. Like a kissing contest, or a "excite your partner by wearing revealing clothing" contest



I could see their contest be a kissing contest.    Then again, that might be reserved for the final round, which neither Oga nor Kunieda would be able to do.  (You know Kunieda isn't going to kiss Izuma and even if Oga wanted to kiss Hilda, Hilda likely punch him to the moon for even thinking about it).

Which means the contest will end up with no winner or a Dilberation Guy declares an unlikely win of Furuchi and Alendelon.  



Now with Furuchi's next round vs Kanzaki, definitely going to be something that Nene and Yuka go .    Probably so bad that both girls say hell with it and walk out.

So many funny scenarios of cliche romance moments yet to be used.


----------



## Impact (Nov 22, 2012)

The chapter wasn't as good as I had hoped.

Well hopefully next weeks changes that.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 22, 2012)

This arc is probably my favorite in Beelzebub for now.


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> The last couple of weeks were pure gold and this week was just so-so silver.
> 
> I can see the mangaka giving Nene-Furuichi a S&M type challenge and he still loving it and Nene being okay because she gets to beat him. All we know is that whatever they do it will be hilarious!


i think he's building up the excitement for nene furuichi with this weeks chapter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2012)

all of the chapters were great


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

This manga eclipsed the HST long ago. 

Just continues to bring quality chapters every week.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 22, 2012)

Deliberation Guy returns! And manly tears were shed.



Fluttershy said:


> hope he doesn't start to plot the end of the world



I'm tired of this bullshit. Toujo would need to kill Shizuka to really make Izuma do that.



Rukia said:


> Furuichi and Nene take on Kanzaki/Hanazawa next week.



Well, that depends on how fast Oga and Hilda's match is, although I can see Tamura managing to have both matches next chapter.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> This manga eclipsed the HST long ago.
> 
> Just continues to bring quality chapters every week.



I judge Beelzebub chapters against other Beelzebub chapters, if I judged them against other weekly mangas they would consistently be ranked #1.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I judge Beelzebub chapters against other Beelzebub chapters, if I judged them against other weekly mangas they would consistently be ranked #1.


this           .


----------



## imogen lace (Nov 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> KUNIEDA THOUGH HAS NO FUCKING CHANCE.  OGA LOVES HILDA.



I am with you on that! Challenging Hilda to a fight is not a good idea. Kunieda may have trained to become stronger, but she has not fought Hilda at full power and when it comes to Beel Hilda will not go down easily (after all she will see it as a challenge for Beel not for Oda...).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2012)

WELL FUCK OGA, AOI IS TOO GOOD FOR HIM ANYWAY


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 29, 2012)

beelzebub_ch183_by_red-hawk-scans

*Spoiler*: __ 



 kanzaki you glorious bastard


----------



## Morglay (Nov 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The General... NOOOO! Why has your most glorious of glorious exploits ended so shambolically? Avenge him remaining waifus.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2012)

The Toriko reference


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2012)

I honestly didn't expect the toriko reference  

Overall awesome chapter it seem that the general reign has come to an end


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 29, 2012)

That was a rather anti-climatic ending to the chapter. Probably the weakest chapter in this arc. I also didn't expect Furuichi to lose this one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2012)

Toriko 


not as good as the previous chapters, but still alright



Izuma isn't the president anymore ?  when did that happen ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 29, 2012)

Finally caught up a couple of hours ago and then the new chapter pops up. 

What was the toriko reference?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 29, 2012)

Thought Furuchi's dish might've came out since there wasn't anything crazy, guess the lobster was too much.  

The General lost by Janken.   



Fluttershy said:


> Izuma isn't the president anymore ?  when did that happen ?



A few arcs ago, from the Volleyball match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 29, 2012)

GO DIE!

Must taste heavenly


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



...The world...is going to end...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> That was a rather anti-climatic ending to the chapter. Probably the weakest chapter in this arc. I also didn't expect Furuichi to lose this one.


IT WAS PERFECT FOR BEELZEBUB THOUGH.  This is how things happen in Beelzebub.  Comedy is the priority.  I loved the ending.

I'm surprised by the outcome though.  I expected Furuichi's team to advance.  Especially since I expected Nene and Aoi to face off in the next round.  Big surprise.  Not an unpleasant one though.  I like the Kanzaki/Hanazawa pair.


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Finally caught up a couple of hours ago and then the new chapter pops up.
> 
> What was the toriko reference?



The toriko reference was when kanzaki took all the ingredients for himself which a group in the toriko verse call bishokukai try to keep most of the best ingredients in their world to themselves.

Since toriko is a food oriented base manga where ingredients are everything or something like that.

Someone else could give you a more accurate explanation since I'm not that far ahead in the manga.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2012)

Nah, you hit it pretty accurately.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 29, 2012)

A fairly solid chapter, better then last weeks. The girls were especially funny this week. I can't wait for next weeks matchup.


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Nah, you hit it pretty accurately.



Hm, I wasn't quite sure since I haven't read it in awhile.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 29, 2012)

It felt like the whole chapter was a Toriko reference after they mentioned it. I don't read Toriko, so I had to look it up.

But yeah, I'm disappointed the General didn't advance. Still, it was fun while it lasted. Here's hoping he'll still introduce Nene to Oga's sister.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 29, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> It felt like the whole chapter was a Toriko reference after they mentioned it. I don't read Toriko, so I had to look it up.
> 
> But yeah, I'm disappointed the General didn't advance. Still, it was fun while it lasted. Here's hoping he'll still introduce Nene to Oga's sister.



And Oga's sister putting in a good word for our beloved General to Nene as well.


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2012)

^ You think furuichi is gonna get together with Nene?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2012)

Nene is probably gonna become hot for Furuichi but he isn't gonna notice.  Yet Lamia is


----------



## Raptor (Nov 29, 2012)

^ I'd be surprised if Nene herself notices it.   It'll be hilarious to see her get all embarrased about it tho.


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Nene is probably gonna become hot for Furuichi but he isn't gonna notice.  Yet Lamia is



Nah this is never gonna happen.


----------



## phungnana (Dec 6, 2012)

Beelzebub 184


----------



## kruchy (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, Oga has amazing self control. For a moment I was afraid that he will break the rules and get disqualified. 
And that Hilda look on the last page


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 6, 2012)

Oga amazing tactic , Oga > Toujou brawn and brain


----------



## Impact (Dec 6, 2012)

I haven't enjoyed a Beelzebub chapter in a while the last few weren't to good but today's chapter was pretty funny especially Hilda not knowing how to play the game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2012)

so the second semi-final is Aoi-Izuma vs Kanzaki-Paako ?


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 6, 2012)

Hilda   

Aoi-Izuma vs Oga-Hilda for final is so predictable


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2012)

> Aoi-Izuma vs Oga-Hilda for final is so predictable


only the best/strongest for the finals


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 6, 2012)

Been lurking and decided to post. Oga was badass this chapter 

I wan Kanzaki and Paako to win and I have a feeling they will somehow. Aoi Izuma vs Oga Hilda is inevitable but I can see both the teams get disqualified and the prize wounds up to Kanzaki and Paako 

I can also see Himekawa sponsoring this competition since he's missing and all...


----------



## auem (Dec 6, 2012)

things got bit predictable now....oga-hilda won't lose to aoi-izuma(rather toujo-shizuka had better chance by plot-line,because their pairing is gonna happen).....
 i don't see aoi losing the semifinal either because her story(read pairing) would be wasted without meeting oga once....

so the winner is already clear.....

i think it would have been better if aoi-oga met at semis.....


----------



## korican04 (Dec 6, 2012)

What the hell kind of romance couple game is this? These games have been lulz.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Toujou has long firm fingers. Even in the unlikely case big bro Toujou suffers from the accursed japanese micropenis, shizuka won't have much reason to complain.


dat Toujou


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 6, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Been lurking and decided to post. Oga was badass this chapter
> 
> I wan Kanzaki and Paako to win and I have a feeling they will somehow. Aoi Izuma vs Oga Hilda is inevitable but I can see both the teams get disqualified and the prize wounds up to Kanzaki and Paako
> 
> I can also see Himekawa sponsoring this competition since he's missing and all...



Himekawa is Santa.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Dec 6, 2012)

Any predictions when this filler arc will be over?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2012)

^No filler in the source material.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Any predictions when this filler arc will be over?



This arc is awesome.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Himekawa is Santa.



yep. 

The moment I realized Himekawa was missing, him being Santa became the only possible conclusion in my mind.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Dec 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^No filler in the source material.



Why does it feel like one, then? :/


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 6, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Why does it feel like one, then? :/



Because your *subjective* opinion is that you don't like the arc so you use a certain word in wrong situation to show your dissatisfaction with the arc.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 6, 2012)

Enjoyed this chapter a lot (as usual)... Lmao.

This series is so fun to read, the chapters go by so quick.. 

Anyways, can't wait for next week.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Dec 6, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> Because your *subjective* opinion is that you don't like the arc...


It really hasn't been that entertaining to me. 



Nayrael said:


> ...dissatisfaction with the arc.


I am indeed dissatisfied with it.



Nayrael said:


> ...so you use a certain word in *wrong situation*...



I am not so sure about that. I mean yeah, per definition it's not and cannot be a filler arc, but apart from that, it shows traits of one:

So far... 

-... one can safely ignore this arc without any loss of important information.
-... it's unrelated to the main plot 
-... none of the events have led to a significant alteration of any of the relations between the characters


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 6, 2012)

Since when does my Babu has any kind of real plot?

anyway, Oga was a fucking boss right there


----------



## Roharu (Dec 6, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> So far...
> 
> -... one can safely ignore this arc without any loss of important information.
> -... *it's unrelated to the main plot *
> -... none of the events have led to a significant alteration of any of the relations between the characters



Not saying you're wrong but... does this manga has any real main plot?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 6, 2012)

Toujou has a powerful finger slap lol.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Dec 6, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Since when does my Babu has any kind of real plot?





Roharu said:


> Not saying you're wrong but... *does this manga has any real main plot?*



Haha, right, right. I know what you guys mean. Was wondering about that too when I wrote that sentence. Though, I think the parts with the Demon King and everything directly relating to him (like Baby Beel's brother, Behemoth, the pillars, etc.) can qualify as "plot", no?


----------



## Impact (Dec 6, 2012)

Roharu said:


> Not saying you're wrong but... does this manga has any real main plot?



In the beginning kind of but now nothing serious I could recall, but since this is a gag manga you shouldn't really be looking for a main plot kinda like Fairy Tai but actually funny.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2012)

Shizuka has been eliminated.  Which means Izuma no longer has any reason to participate.  I'm predicting that Kanzaki and Hanazawa will pull the upset and advance to the finals.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2012)

Sweet, new chapter is out.

Kanzaki had me rolling last week .


----------



## kratos184 (Dec 6, 2012)

Impact said:


> In the beginning kind of but now nothing serious I could recall, but since this is a gag manga you shouldn't really be looking for a main plot kinda like Fairy Tai but actually funny.





Impact said:


> ... a main plot kinda like Fairy Tai ...





Impact said:


> ... main plot ... Fairy Tai ...



Hahahahaha


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 6, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Haha, right, right. I know what you guys mean. Was wondering about that too when I wrote that sentence. Though, I think the parts with the Demon King and everything directly relating to him (like Baby Beel's brother, Behemoth, the pillars, etc.) can qualify as "plot", no?



There is no far-reaching plot. Every arc in Beelzebub focuses on some part of the setting, character development or a funny situation, but there is no plot connecting it all together.

Anyway, some other reasons why this arc is not a filler:
- Nene surprisingly accepting Furuichi's offer to join the contest - relationship development (no, I don't mean in romantic sense - it just shows they are friendlier now)
- Paku's growing relationship with her _Fated One_
- Aoi no longer being embarrassed for liking Oga - Aoi's character development
- Aoi joining the contest out of spite - sheds some light on her current character
There is more but I think I mentioned enough to show why I don't consider this arc a filler.

But all in all, what matters the most is that arcs make the readers laugh.
However, not everyone likes every arc. I like this one but didn't like most of Himekawa's arc.


----------



## Roharu (Dec 6, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> There is no far-reaching plot. Every arc in Beelzebub focuses on some part of the setting, character development or a funny situation, but there is no plot connecting it all together.
> 
> Anyway, some other reasons why this arc is not a filler:
> - Nene surprisingly accepting Furuichi's offer to join the contest - relationship development (no, I don't mean in romantic sense - it just shows they are friendlier now)
> ...



Thanks, thinking in those words actually made me rethink my definition of filler. I agree with you, after all, all of us have different sense of humor, I guess the author wants to reach all those kind of humor during different arcs.


----------



## Impact (Dec 6, 2012)

kratos184 said:


> Hahahahaha


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Dec 6, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> There is no far-reaching plot. ...there is no plot connecting it all together.



I think there is.

After all, in the beginning of the series Tatsumi was tasked with raising Baby Beel, the son of the great demon king along with his maiden, Hilda, in order to succeed him one day.

So, arcs involving characters who have a connection to that mission/ who pose an actual threat to that mission or who help Tatsumi overcome these threats, e.g.

the demon king 
En
Saotome
Genma 
Behemoth
Jabberwock
the 34 Pillar Division
etc.

form the main plot. At least, that's how I see it. 



Nayrael said:


> Anyway, some other reasons why this arc is not a filler:
> - Nene surprisingly accepting Furuichi's offer to join the contest - relationship development (no, I don't mean in romantic sense - it just shows they are friendlier now)
> - Paku's growing relationship with her _Fated One_
> - Aoi no longer being embarrassed for liking Oga - Aoi's character development
> - Aoi joining the contest out of spite - sheds some light on her current character



And how are any of these minor developments *significant* (I knew I should have highlighted it the first time...)?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 7, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> And Oga's sister putting in a good word for our beloved General to Nene as well.



Not sure if I was expecting that back then, but yeah, I can see it happening.

Because Nene is essentially Aoi's general just as much as Furuichi is Oga's, I have called their pairing Generalshipping.

A bit disappointed that Oga/Hida vs. Tojou/Shizuka happened already, but I guess it does help make this arc less predictable.

The most significant thread left unresolved is Athrun, so we should expect a followup at some point. Also, I don't think it was explained why exactly the Demon King wanted the painting of his wife. I mean, yeah, it's his wife and all, but what if there's something else?

I'm in no rush to see a main plot by the next arc, but there should be something eventually. These random standalone arcs have been fun.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> I think there is.
> 
> After all, in the beginning of the series Tatsumi was tasked with raising Baby Beel, the son of the great demon king along with his maiden, Hilda, in order to succeed him one day.
> 
> ...



Tbh, the bolded have somewhat been relegated to side-character status. They don't really have direct impact on the plot these days unlike when they were first introduced. 

Similar to the Himekawa's old school/girlfriend arc. That "at first glance" seemed to affect the main plot via (mission from the demon king/portrait of Beelzebub's mother) but it really didn't accomplish much aside from familiarize ourselves with the cast/increase Oga's awareness and level of maturity towards the Demon Realm. 

tldr; any arc where Hilda is a major character is good enough for me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2012)

Generalshipping



I like it


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 7, 2012)

Said it before:

Furuichi - Nene
Ogas pops and Mom.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 8, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Generalshipping
> 
> 
> 
> I like it



Yay, I named a ship!


----------



## Amrun (Dec 8, 2012)

I fucking love this arc so far.  When Toujou said the thing about "Suddenly, the man you're fighting has a baby!" I laughed so fucking hard I thought I might pee myself.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 13, 2012)

Chapter 185.

---

I didn't like the development in this chapter, it seemed too rushed and kinda lame. The last two "fights" between couples should've more than, ugh, just fights in their literal meaning.

Well, at least I liked confirmed raising of flag between Shizuka and Toujo


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2012)

at little too sudden the move ahead, but then again, beelzebub has done it a couple of times where it does not drag out the finale


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2012)

Lolbabybeel


----------



## Impact (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm kinda glad he moving the final matchs a little faster but didn't expect aiba to be back to owned oga or aoi owning the shit out of hilda 

I kinda like this development but I would much preferred the arc ended with oga and Hilda losing, it would have been a nice development for them for a change.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 13, 2012)

Poor Kanzaki-Hanazawa: Instant death   

Kunieda-Aiba vs Oga-Hilda


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2012)

Aoi Team strongest team 

fuck you, Izuma 


but 3v2 isn't fair 


nice chapter, pretty intense

Oga-Hilda will probably win the "counter-attack", but something will fuck up the end result


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 13, 2012)

Fuuuu-Hilda.


And:

Beel trolled Aiba.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 13, 2012)

Romcom Bastard is back!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 13, 2012)

I just hope Aiba showing up is a sign that the rest of the characters side arc companions are also enroute to the school. Should make for some hilarious interactions.

Kanzaki's niece, Himekawa's fiancee, and the whole Aiba pair should be an awesome addition to our cast of misfits.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 13, 2012)

Cmon bring in Santa.

"Hohoho, Assholes!"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Meh.....


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 13, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I just hope Aiba showing up is a sign that the rest of the characters side arc companions are also enroute to the school. Should make for some hilarious interactions.
> 
> Kanzaki's niece, Himekawa's fiancee, and the whole Aiba pair should be an awesome addition to our cast of misfits.



Futaba has unintentionally played a part in getting Kanzaki and Yuka together, and her part in the love triangle with Beel is shaping up to make her a counterpart to Hilda. However, if there's any arc that needs to be referenced again, it's the Demon World Arc.


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Futaba has unintentionally played a part in getting Kanzaki and Yuka together, and her part in the love triangle with Beel is shaping up to make her a counterpart to Hilda. However, if there's any arc that needs to be referenced again, it's the Demon World Arc.



Shh stop trying to bring the main plot back.


----------



## stream (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't even remember who Aiba is. Is he the guy they met in Okinawa, who was actually using Aoi's demon?


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, that's him.

Although it would be intriguing to see Oga lose, it wouldn't really be, ehm, well, "realistic". He and Hilda were taken by surprise, which is something that happens a lot to Oga, he barely pays attention to things and give how the other dude was when they last met, it's no surprise that he got hit like that. 

I do wonder who that guy trained with


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 13, 2012)

Instant Death!  

And Beel saving the day!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay can someone explain to me what happened to Hilda? I kind of stopped reading sometime ago when Oga fought the teacher, and only read a chapter or two when they went to the rich school. Hilda now somehow seems on good terms with Oga, and she has kind of a bubbly personality now instead of her cold woman personality. I like it. But what happened?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 13, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay can someone explain to me what happened to Hilda? I kind of stopped reading sometime ago when Oga fought the teacher, and only read a chapter or two when they went to the rich school. Hilda now somehow seems on good terms with Oga, and she has kind of a bubbly personality now instead of her cold woman personality. I like it. But what happened?



She lost her memory once changing her personality caused by Salamandars Lost Priminence a fire that burns memories.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Her personality switches when she is kissed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2012)

Oga losing was weird, it?s not like he can?t take on those punches....

Also Beel and Chiyo trolled Aiba, more than a 3 vs 2 it?s a 4 vs 2.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 13, 2012)

this would be nore believable if oga didnt just shitstomp aiba last time they met


----------



## auem (Dec 13, 2012)

Aiba is a surprise,but end result will be same anyway(i was shocked initially when he got the 'sta'r,but then author sure added the required twist)....


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2012)

How much will Hilda be fodderized?


----------



## auem (Dec 13, 2012)

Hilda will never be fodderised...


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How much will Hilda be fodderized?



Dunno but me no liking that


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How much will Hilda be fodderized?



I don't think she will but I'm more curious about how Aiba cloaked himself in some demon power. Using Aoi's demon again or did Izuma help him out a little so he could keep up with Oga for a bit?


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 14, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Her personality switches when she is kissed.



At least when it comes to beel'. We havnt seen anybody else land on one her, so im not sure if its just the kiss that does it, or if its beel's kiss specificly.


----------



## Impact (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^^^ Hilda was fodderized? Just seem to me she's just not serious yet


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2012)

right, because she's gonna hold back on Aoi


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 14, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> *Oga losing was weird*, it?s not like he can?t take on those punches....
> 
> Also Beel and Chiyo trolled Aiba, more than a 3 vs 2 it?s a 4 vs 2.


 Oga losing was a good thing but noo.. I didn't like the ending of the chapter.. Lame.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah, it was good for a change though i meant it in the sense that he should be able to take a couple more of those, unless you count that he had to take on Toujou?s hits


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 14, 2012)

I kind of wished that the last match wasn't a straight-up battle. Also, it's pretty much guaranteed Oga and Hilda win next chapter, it didn't look like they were taking the fight seriously yet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2012)

It looked pretty certain that barring using full blown demon magic Hilda was going as hard as she could. Also guys Oga won't use Beel's power here he has too much pride to use it against a normal which as far as he knows Aiba is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2012)

Aiba is using demon power apparently, most likely Izuma?s job


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oga losing was a good thing but noo.. I didn't like the ending of the chapter.. Lame.



How is that a good thing?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG 
Hilda's second eye.


----------



## kruchy (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, the counterattack was a slaughter, as expected. Can't wait to read the dialogues.


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2012)

a heart broken kuineda


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2012)

still waiting translation

but


fuck this shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2012)

if Kunieda is hurt in any way I swear


----------



## Impact (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't like reading raws I'll guess I'll just wait.


----------



## kruchy (Dec 19, 2012)

Scan from Red Hawk Scans:
Chapter 13

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, Nene agreed to go on a "sulking party" with the General. Is it a date or what?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2012)

well what do you know, a fucking sharingan 

Aoi 



Generalshipping though


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 19, 2012)

The General gains victory by any means necessary!

Did not like how Aoi and Aiba went off after the event but I was quite happy with how Oga roflstomped him. 

Had some good pairing action too.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 19, 2012)

Oga-Hilda victory was very predictable because of Beel 

Aoi 

I want AoixOga


----------



## Impact (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome chapter best part Oga "Merry Christmas" 

And it seem Aiba x Aoi is canon now too bad Oga x Aoi fans 

Plus the general is now making his move on nene dat generalshipping


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 19, 2012)

Canon paring? Yeah right, this is a gag manga.
 If a pairing happens it'll be at the end of beelzebub and it will end like every other series, some half-assed confession that will be brushed aside in a second right before the end credits.

That said, after all this, I don't really care anymore, I'll be said to see one of them go but in the end, whatever.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice chapter, Oga rolfstomping aiba again. 

Didn?t like the sharingan wannabe of Hilda at all but still awesome chapter. 

Merry Crunchmas.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 19, 2012)

Wish I could find my past post where I jokingly predicted Hilda other eye ability. 

Only wished it was revealed in a more dire situation though.

Another thing, people sure are salty as fuck after this chapter. smh


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2012)

people as in the manga? or readers?


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 19, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> people as in the manga? or readers?



Readers        .


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonder why? it wa skinda better than the last one.


----------



## Impact (Dec 19, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Canon paring? Yeah right, this is a gag manga.
> If a pairing happens it'll be at the end of beelzebub and it will end like every other series, some half-assed confession that will be brushed aside in a second right before the end credits.
> 
> That said, after all this, I don't really care anymore, I'll be said to see one of them go but in the end, whatever.



Whoa Whoa what's your problem?


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Merry Crunchmas! 

Dat Hilda left eye. Don't have a problem with it. Probably was implanted in her and has a back-story to be told, whenever the manga gets serious again.

General making his impossible to resist move. Poor Nene didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 19, 2012)

Kanzaki and Paako along with Toujou and Shizuka are probably the only 'canon' pairings right now.

I did like Saotome and whats her face. Saotome trying to sneak away was hysterical.
Aoi will get her chance of that I'm sure, just not too sure how its all going to play out.

I'd prefer OgaxAoi but now I really want me some FuNe.


----------



## Impact (Dec 19, 2012)

OgaxAoi is not gonna happen no matter how you look at it. The author clearly setting up AoixAiba for the future so some of you guys can kiss OgaxAoi goodbye now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2012)

Aoi x let the girl be happy already is what's necessary

fuck Oga if that's not him



but dat General shipping is delicious 

and Izuma is one persistent bastard


wonder what Suiten has thought up


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2012)

FuruichixNene? I actually like this pairing.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 19, 2012)

After last chapter, I was expecting closer battle, but the stomping was definitely more hilarious,  


Baby beel is such a good kid.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 19, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Aoi x let the girl be happy already is what's necessary
> 
> fuck Oga if that's not him
> 
> ...



I wonder if she is ever going to tell Oga she isn't Aoi Kunie 'Kunieda's cousin' that might change the way he looks at it.

Either way I'm not sure where the mangaka is going to take the story now that it seems most of the mini-arcs are done.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 19, 2012)

Hilda x Oga  and Furuichi x Lamia is not going to happen.

Aoi x Oga and Furuichi x Nene is going to happen


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2012)

Furuichi and Nene adopt Lamia


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 19, 2012)

Furuchi has mastered the Papa Oga's groveling technique?  

Kanzaki's thugs teasing him.  



And Santa ending up being the Principal.   Well given the outcome I guess it's okay.


----------



## Impact (Dec 19, 2012)

Aoi will never be happy with oga 

But with aiba 

Also I forgot about kanzaki body guards teasing him with the pinky


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2012)

> Aoi will never be happy with oga
> 
> But with aiba


I can honestly believe that


----------



## perman07 (Dec 19, 2012)

I think Merry Crunchmas is the coolest named special move I've read in a manga


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm almost positive that Oga puts a lot of thought into his move names, a lot of time.

Poor Aoi though. =[


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 19, 2012)

Kanzaki guard tripped me out with the pinky lol. I just love Oga and Hilda maybe Aoi should get with Aiba he really like her.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2012)

Hilda is a demon servant, no way in hell Oga can get with Hilda,he'll be with Aoi


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 19, 2012)

Oga is proven too dense to pick up on the subtle hints that aoi has heaped apon him.

Oga is proven too dense to pick up on her feelings thru fighting against/with eachother.

Aoi still has the option of flat out telling him how she feels, so its not entirely hopeless. She'd just have to have the patience to make sure he understands it completely, no matter how many times she'd have to tell him 

And of course hilda is vastly more perceptive then oga is. Im sure she has a clue of aoi's feelings by now, and may end up helping the pair happen. But this wont be until near the end or at the end of the manga..


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 19, 2012)

People should just give up on the whole Oga x Aoi thing, it's just not going to happen.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2012)

It's going to happen and your not invited to the wedding


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 19, 2012)

Shipping goggles are powerful thing indeed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2012)

just kiss her Aiba !


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 19, 2012)

I like Aiba. He's a good guy, even if he'll never be as rad as Oga.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2012)

Is this the first time Aoi has lost a fight?

And to think Furuichi ended up making the most progress with his partner relationship-wise


----------



## Impact (Dec 19, 2012)

Oga and aoi wedding?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2012)

Whoever has read Sket Dance knows how things will end if Aoi ever makes a confession.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 19, 2012)

Aoi and Oga will not get together just like their teachers never did.


----------



## Impact (Dec 19, 2012)

^ Exactly 

I honestly feel sorry for those who still believe in OgaxAoi


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 19, 2012)

I liked how things ended. Still undecided on the Oga love triangle, but I like how Generalshipping progressed.

Is this the first time we've heard about Hilda's eye? That's actually rather interesting.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 20, 2012)

So is this series any good? It's probably the only currently running battle shonen I haven't read yet. I've some say it's good, a lot say it's mediocre, but for the most part I never really hear anybody talking about it. If I love series like Hunter x Hunter, Magi, and One Piece but think that Naruto is complete shit and arguably one of the worst series of all time would I enjoy this? What should I know about the series before starting it? And etc etc.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> So is this series any good?



It's fucking amazing.



> It's probably the only currently running battle shonen I haven't read yet.



Don't waste time, go read it now.



> I've some say it's good



They are right.



> a lot say it's mediocre



They can go kill themselves.



> but for the most part I never really hear anybody talking about it.



Haven't looked hard enough.



> If I love series like Hunter x Hunter, Magi, and One Piece but think that Naruto is complete shit and arguably one of the worst series of all time would I enjoy this? What should I know about the series before starting it? And etc etc.



Beelzebub is a very different manga.  You can hate everything and like it anyways, and no you don't need any previous knowledge about anything.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Whoever has read Sket Dance knows how things will end if Aoi ever makes a confession.


how ?


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Crushmas is the greatest thing ever. This manga continues to be good and stuff.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> how ?



They get closer however there?s no fucking sign that they will ever be in a relationship.


----------



## Impact (Dec 20, 2012)

^ What the fuck? 

That sounds stupid as hell.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2012)

Stupid or not that?s how things are


----------



## Morglay (Dec 20, 2012)

Dat General... Dat game... ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> So is this series any good? It's probably the only currently running battle shonen I haven't read yet. I've some say it's good, a lot say it's mediocre, but for the most part I never really hear anybody talking about it. If I love series like Hunter x Hunter, Magi, and One Piece but think that Naruto is complete shit and arguably one of the worst series of all time would I enjoy this? What should I know about the series before starting it? And etc etc.


 It is a good series... has issues here and there but nothing major. I hated it at first and I did drop it but the anime made me love the series again.. 

The comedy is superb..

Edit: if you have a problem with the main character winning with one punch,this is not for you. My friend from work dropped it because of that.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 20, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Dat General... Dat game... ...



Indeed, the General's pimp hand is strong.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> has issues here and there



What kind of issues?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2012)

Some say good and alot say mediocre?  Lol no, other way around.  And they were probably talking about the anime.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 20, 2012)

This chapter was amazing! Best chapter in a while, without a doubt. Loved every page.

Hilda just became 10x more boss.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 20, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Some say good and alot say mediocre?  Lol no, other way around.  And they were probably talking about the anime.



You are a Naruto fan so I don't trust anything that comes out of your mouth.

Waiting on Malving to respond though because I like him and his opinions for the most part.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 20, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Some say good and alot say mediocre?  Lol no, other way around.  And they were probably talking about the anime.



This. The anime was an abomination.

If you are expecting lots of battle and driving plot, its not for you. Its a real fun read, with great humor and awesome action. When its serious and the plot actually advances, its still amazing.


----------



## Impact (Dec 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is a good series... has issues here and there but nothing major. *I hated it at first and I did drop it but the anime made me love the series again..
> *
> The comedy is superb..
> 
> Edit: if you have a problem with the main character winning with one punch,this is not for you. My friend from work dropped it because of that.



Lol what?  is this even possible?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2012)

Impact said:


> Lol what?  is this even possible?



Kinda wondering the same thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2012)

I somewhat liked the anime

openings/endings were ok and it had Aoi-filler


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You are a Naruto fan so I don't trust anything that comes out of your mouth.
> 
> Waiting on Malving to respond though because I like him and his opinions for the most part.



I think our rep bars speak for our tastes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> What kind of issues?


 one of the arc pacing and main character OP "most of the time". Like I said nothing major. It is a good manga.



Impact said:


> Lol what?  is this even possible?


 I guess you guys didn't pay attention when I said it in this thread that I drop the manga around 10 or 14 chapters. Anime made me go back and read it.



Nensense said:


> You are a Naruto fan so I don't trust anything that comes out of your mouth.
> 
> *Waiting on Malving to respond though because I like him and his opinions for the most part.*


 yeah lol, we agree and disagree in some parts of the mangas that we both read. HxH and Magi.. The good thing is that a good debate is always welcome.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2012)

^That?s what i?ve been wondering, usually that abomination calle "Beelzebub anime" would have the opposite effect.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> ^That?s what i?ve been wondering, usually that abomination calle "Beelzebub anime" would have the opposite effect.



for some reason the anime hooked me in fact I didn't even wait it for the anime to be over to catch up with the manga. I tried to do the same thing with Toriko" I drop the manga" the anime didn't hook me at all. 

I am more an anime guy than a manga guy tho.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2012)

I see, Toriko anime doesn?t call my attention at all either although i kept going with the manga.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 20, 2012)

Oga had the coolest move of the Christmas season .


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I think our rep bars speak for our tastes.



Or it just shows who's part of a circle and who isnt..


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 21, 2012)

So where the fuck was Himekawa?


----------



## phungnana (Dec 27, 2012)

Beelzebub 187


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 27, 2012)

Chapter was meh at best.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 27, 2012)

Transition filler chapter is filler. Only thing we learned is Hilda is almost 17, baby beel is 2years 9 months and we are going back to Ishiyama soon.


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2012)

Quite enjoyed a few parts of the chapter especially the one piece reference  

Seem like an lot of jump authors are using them lately 

Overall pretty good chapter.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

So looks like Himekawa was busy rebuilding the school. (It would've been really funny if he appeared last chap though)

Probably going to see some new faces at the rebuilt Ishiyama. Not sure if they'll be anywhere Oga's level though.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2012)

Filler chapter?  Or maybe not?


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2012)

If you count baby beel getting development filler then I guess.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2012)

> no Aoi in a chapter
> quality drops right away
> yep



oh well, the babies were cute


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

Eh, tried reading it and got 10 chapters in but just couldn't get into it. Just not for me.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like we're gonna get a few new gangs once Ishiyama is rebuilt.

I never really gave much thought to Hilda's age, didn't think she was only 16.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 28, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> So looks like Himekawa was busy rebuilding the school. (It would've been really funny if he appeared last chap though)
> 
> Probably going to see some new faces at the rebuilt Ishiyama. Not sure if they'll be anywhere Oga's level though.



I'd be willing to wager that the 'rich kid' is that chick from the rich school who was Himekawa's fiancee. I can't remember her name though. I can see a little rival gang being formed of her, Aiba, and some other new people to try and counter our cast of 'heroes'. With limited success after all since they are now all freakish beasts.


----------



## XLR (Dec 28, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I'd be willing to wager that the 'rich kid' is that chick from the rich school who was Himekawa's fiancee. I can't remember her *name* though. I can see a little rival gang being formed of her, Aiba, and some other new people to try and counter our cast of 'heroes'. With limited success after all since they are now all freakish beasts.



Her name is Kugayama.
I think it would be better if the rival gang(s) have some humans in them who have formed contracts with demons(pillar head level) to fully test the strength of our heroes.Maybe that would be an overkill.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 28, 2012)

chainedwater said:


> Her name is Kugayama.



Thank you for that! Didn't feel like running through a few older chapters looking for her name.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 28, 2012)

So Hilda is 16?   Was thinking she was a little bit older like 18 or 19.   

And Oga with the long range wall-head plant with Toujo's comment.  



Laxus said:


> Looks like we're gonna get a few new gangs once Ishiyama is rebuilt.
> 
> I never really gave much thought to Hilda's age, didn't think she was only 16.



Yeah, I got that feeling as well.

Wonder if its Aiba and his crew?   Would explain why he suddenly was in town and dropping on Aoi for the Christmas party.



Keino-kun said:


> So looks like Himekawa was busy rebuilding the school. (It would've been really funny if he appeared last chap though)



I really don't think it's Himekawa. 

For one, he was mentioned without a scene change to him.   Second, Himekawa (unlike the anime) just doesn't seem like the type he could give a crap about rebuilding the old school.



Keino-kun said:


> Probably going to see some new faces at the rebuilt Ishiyama. Not sure if they'll be anywhere Oga's level though.



I don't agree.   Right now the only people that fight Oga are Behemoth, Toujo, and Aiba, surely someone new is going to arise and surely it's a character that is really evil.



Fullmetalthis said:


> I'd be willing to wager that the 'rich kid' is that chick from the rich school who was Himekawa's fiancee. I can't remember her name though. I can see a little rival gang being formed of her, Aiba, and some other new people to try and counter our cast of 'heroes'. With limited success after all since they are now all freakish beasts.



It's possible.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 28, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> I don't agree.   Right now the only people that fight Oga are Behemoth, Toujo, and Aiba, surely someone new is going to arise and surely it's a character that is really evil.



I'd agree with you on Behemoth and Toujo but not on Aiba. Oga has roflstomped Aiba both times they've fought.

Its Oga>Toujou>Aiba/Aoi>everyone else for our gang of misfits. (demons not included).


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 28, 2012)

I know, but when Aiba was going all out, he was en par with Toujo.   So I wouldn't rule out Aiba being developed into a competitive rival or an antagonistic rival if he ends up leading the new threat.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 28, 2012)

Its a good opportunity to redeem older characters and make them stronger. Since everyone has gotten so much stronger it would be good to see villians/old rivals making similar progress.


----------



## XLR (Dec 28, 2012)

Laxus said:


> Its a good opportunity to redeem *older characters *and make them stronger. Since everyone has gotten so much stronger it would be good to see villians/old rivals making similar progress.



The only ones worthy from the older characters  to make them stronger, in my opinion would be Izuma ,Mikki and Shizuka.

Aiba is only good for Oga to be his punching bag.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Eh, tried reading it and got 10 chapters in but just couldn't get into it. Just not for me.



Your tastes are terrible so no surprise there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2012)

Aoi and Aiba hook up for real, he gets a true love power-up and stomps Oga into the ground


----------



## Impact (Dec 29, 2012)

^ I like the sound of that


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2012)

So Ishiyama is being rebuilt....Oga will probably destroy it again in about 10-15 chapters after it's built.


----------



## imogen lace (Jan 1, 2013)

I was also surprised to learn Hilda was 16...I thought she was older. I wonder how the new Ishiyama will look. You would have thought that by now the builders would think about using some kind of reinforced steal!


----------



## kruchy (Jan 17, 2013)

I wonder how many chapters will pass before Oga destroys the school again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2013)

had some Kunieda pek


and nice setup for future


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 17, 2013)

When I first read the dream part all I could think was OH SHIT the Demon King is gonna take Beel back.


----------



## Muk (Jan 17, 2013)

i'll give them 2 chapters and everything is back to normal


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking forward to these battles, I hope the main crew takes care of the usurpers while Oga just goes about his business. I have no doubt it's going to be hilarious.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 17, 2013)

Oga will drown the new guys in a pool made of their own tears and urine.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2013)

lol, Nasu. So he got stomped by Oga but managed to write his name on his hand?

Seems like another kinda serious arc which in the end will be hilarious as fuck.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2013)

lol, the random dragonball reference


----------



## Jay Kay (Jan 17, 2013)

I laughed immeasurably at "don't call me Yamcha".
Looks like even manga characters realize he's the biggest loser in shonen jump history!

Also lol at "mk5 was already defeated" and Oga commenting on the angle of penetration in the wall!


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 17, 2013)

It's being set-up like Oga is going to have a though time with these new guy's. Doubt it's going to be like that


----------



## 8 (Jan 17, 2013)

kruchy said:


> I wonder how many chapters will pass before Oga destroys the school again


probably just this arc.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 17, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> It's being set-up like Oga is going to have a though time with these new guy's. Doubt it's going to be like that



It's being setup so that Oga's 'underlings' are going to have to deal with them first. Hopefully they roflstomp the upstarts. I am intrigued with the chick that is taking on Aoi and what kind of fool goes after Toujou!?

Perhaps more underlings for Oga's army? I'm just not sure where this arc is going to go in the long run, something the mangaka is good at is keeping us guessing on arc length and what exactly is going to go down.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 17, 2013)

My random guess that I haven't put any thought to in the slightest is that these guys will go down to Oga etc without any use of superpowers, then will go off and get demon contracts of their own for the next arc.


----------



## Impact (Jan 17, 2013)

Wrath said:


> My random guess that I haven't put any thought to in the slightest is that these guys will go down to Oga etc without any use of superpowers, then will go off and get demon contracts of their own for the next arc.



Don't really think oga is gonna take all of em down cause if their on oga level then I call BS hell I don't even think they can beat the Tonshiki yet.

Well it was a good chapter toujou and the others should be enough for these new guys.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jan 17, 2013)

Oda is going to put Nasu through a wall again.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

These new guys are still fodder until proven other wise.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 17, 2013)

Great set up chapter, can't wait for next week.



Moglay said:


> Oga will drown the new guys in a pool made of their own tears and urine.


Lol.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2013)

Finally an arc that should be entertaining.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 18, 2013)

Now watch these new guys get off-paneled.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 18, 2013)

Nasu's face and hairstyle is another Oga face + Toujou hair combo.

Come on don't do this sameface.jpg


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 18, 2013)

Red Tails going against Kunieda?

Nene would never allow that, must be quite the influential person if they managed to get the girls against them or am I wrong?

I wonder how this could relate to Oga's dream of Nasu,Fuji and Takamiya taking away Beel.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they aren't the Red Tails but a new rival girl gang.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 18, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm pretty sure they aren't the Red Tails but a new rival girl gang.



So Furuichi will be all over this fight and the new gangs leader.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 18, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> So Furuichi will be all over this fight and the new gangs leader.



Hmm leading to possible Nene jealousy, I like I like.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jan 24, 2013)

Ch. 189's out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck yeah, natsume


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kanzaki just can't get a break.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 24, 2013)

I knew Natsume's strength was hidden but...looks like he's still holding back!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 24, 2013)

Drakor said:


> I knew Natsume's strength was hidden but...looks like he's still holding back!



I've been wondering about Natsume, am I the only one thinking he might be more than he seems?

Not strength wise.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 24, 2013)

lol suddenly there are some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that are Toujou level

Altough seing Natsume being badass is always nice.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oga needs to be careful. If he stomps this guy too hard it might be considered a hate crime.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 24, 2013)

Na, Oga will knock him straight.  



Drakor said:


> I knew Natsume's strength was hidden but...looks like he's still holding back!



Makes me wonder if his secret is soon to be revealed?   Or this a teaser in revealing that his strength is much more significant.   But obviously he was holding back so that Oga wouldn't detect his trues strength.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 24, 2013)

Oga will one-panel all of them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2013)

was this chapter the first w/o a single female ? 


Natsume


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 24, 2013)

NATSUMEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the guy who managed to fight Toujo was probably at the level of Toujou's friends, so roughly at Touj level anti-demon training.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 24, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised of he had demon powers as well (maybe even royal, or royal guard?).
Maybe we Will find out this chapter.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been talking about Natsume's hidden strength for a while.  This chapter felt like confirmation.

Feels good man.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 24, 2013)

Natsume being badass is badass, it's a shame he didn't fight the Nasu kid instead letting Oga do it since he showed up. Maybe Kanzaki gets up in the next chapter and handles his business. So for each fight we see Oga and the general watching as Aoi, Toujou, and Kanzaki fight it out with these young usurpers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2013)

I actually think Oga is going to lose at some point here.  Think back to the odd dream he had.  It sort of implied to me that another potential parent for Beel would arrive.

They also mentioned that there are 3 freshman.  The first is never the strongest.  So I expect Oga to win this one.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 24, 2013)

Uhm....by the way what's with the cover?

Oga has Je T'aime on his shirt./ I love you.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

I enjoy Nasu... Let him win.


----------



## Impact (Jan 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> was this chapter the first w/o a single female ?



Probably so, I can't think of any besides this chapter 



Fullmetalthis said:


> Natsume being badass is badass, it's a shame he didn't fight the Nasu kid instead letting Oga do it since he showed up. *Maybe Kanzaki gets up in the next chapter and handles his business.* So for each fight we see Oga and the general watching as Aoi, Toujou, and Kanzaki fight it out with these young usurpers.



This is what I'm hoping for, I seriously hope kanzaki gets up and finish his match he really underestimated Nasu for having that wall around his head and got knocked down. Hope he gets up and take him seriously.



Rukia said:


> I actually think Oga is going to lose at some point here.  Think back to the odd dream he had.  It sort of implied to me that another potential parent for Beel would arrive.
> 
> They also mentioned that there are 3 freshman.  The first is never the strongest.  So I expect Oga to win this one.



 This is actually interesting wouldn't be a bad idea to see somebody stronger/evil than oga potential besides Toujou who beel didn't pick. This time it could be different


----------



## OneHitKill (Jan 24, 2013)

It would be some bullshit if Oga has a hard time with this guy.

I don't know why but I got this feeling the Oga will lose to him...sheeeeet

:sanji


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess I was the only guy who expected Furuichi bewildered face when Natsume said that


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 25, 2013)

Furuichi needs to get a decent power up, given that he will be targeted.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 25, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Furuichi needs to get a decent power up, given that he will be targeted.



Just wait until someone mentions Furuichi beating Toujou.


----------



## Litho (Jan 25, 2013)

Things are getting awesome. Old school Beelzebub school fights.

And I had been missing Natsume. Glad the author hasn't forgotten that he always hinted at Natsume being super strong.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2013)

Oga will beat him to trash, Since theres other freshmans


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 31, 2013)

New chapter.  Part 4 re-translated volumes 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, looks like we got quite the cast; and we haven't even seen all of them. Looks like Tamura is bringing out all the stops; 6 upstarts, A rookie being called the strongest of all rookies, and two unknown forces as well; the new red tails...and who are the one's surrounding Toujou?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2013)

That fucking last panel  How can he even talk while inside a wall


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2013)

^With his mouth.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2013)

Oga will really have to hold back here though, he probably doesn't want to obliterate another school building.


----------



## Darth (Jan 31, 2013)

B-but what happened to Beel?


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 31, 2013)

Oga got one-paneled


----------



## scaramanga (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol, according to Beel being Naruto=insult.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2013)

lots of new faces


hope for a good brawl for Aoi


----------



## Impact (Jan 31, 2013)

Good to see we're getting more new characters seems like their nothing to miss with. Should have guess some strong guys appearing after aiba came back a little stronger.



Zaru said:


> Oga will really have to hold back here though, he probably doesn't want to obliterate another school building.



If he has to use beel demonic powers to fight these guys I'm not going to like it. I wouldn't want him to look weak relying on beel when he should be able to handle some of these guys with his normal strength.




Darth said:


> B-but what happened to Beel?



Your guess is as good as mind he probably fell off his oga shoulder before he was buried.



Oga Tatsumi said:


> Oga got one-paneled



Honestly I never thought I'd see something like that happen to oga of all people... I'm getting a vibe that we may have a toujou vs oga repeat soon with the strongest rookie



scaramanga said:


> Lol, according to Beel being Naruto=insult.



I lol'd at that


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 31, 2013)

Shit Oga, get outta there and kick some ass. 

Something I've wanted to see for awhile now it Natsume doing some serious fighting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't understand it.  Oga fought demons.  DEMONS.  Why are these guys able to give him trouble?

Didn't like this chapter at all.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 31, 2013)

I doubt we will get a repeat of the Oga vs Toujou slugfest. I want to see a real fight, lucky for me one seems to be starting.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand it.  Oga fought demons.  DEMONS.  Why are these guys able to give him trouble?
> 
> Didn't like this chapter at all.



Can you just wait and see?


----------



## Litho (Jan 31, 2013)

*"Natsume... He's bad news, we need to act now."*

Awesome. Oga and Natsume are going to have to team up to beat them! No mention of the General though...

Hmm, maybe they'll all have to team up again to beat all these superstrong newcomeres.


Toujou - Oga - Natsume team should be able to handle anything though.


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2013)

scaramanga said:


> Lol, according to Beel being Naruto=insult.


dah! :rofl


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 31, 2013)

Prediction for next chapter: Oga's rampage 

All of them one-paneled 

The most interesting seems to be the strongest rookie 

Strongest rookie vs Oga 

I think Oga will defeat all of them without using demon powers
like he did with Ishiyama Tōhōshinki.


----------



## Litho (Jan 31, 2013)

Oga Tatsumi said:


> Prediction for next chapter: Oga's rampage


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 31, 2013)

So far I get the feel like alot of side characters are gonna shine more.
Especially I'm thinking Natsume is gonna be very relevant here.

Personally I'm hoping for Misaki to go batshit over the new Red Tails.
Cause it sorta makes sense to me that Nene found out Misaki is the founder and now the Red Tails are pretty much facing themselves.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 31, 2013)

Former Head of Hiaburi High Akahoshi Kankurou it resembles/look like Oga


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't wait for next weeks fights, hype chapter is hype. I hope Aoi makes the upstart girls pay. I still think most of the fighting will be done by the side characters who need to show just how strong they are now.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

"I'll sing you a lulabayo" 

Looks like it'll be more interesting than I initially thought. The strongest rookie seems the most interesting.
Also how da hell is Ebian a freshman? He looks like he's 30.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 31, 2013)

It's an interesting build up but unless they all have demons who are at the level of the pillars or behemoth I don't care about this.

It would be really lame if he has to use his powers against hoodlums.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2013)

Naruto, Lullubayo.  

Well, they just pissed off Oga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2013)

They pissed off Oga, as if my boy could be one-shotted. Hopefully we will see another awesome good ol sreet fight.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jan 31, 2013)

Hopefully Oda solos all of them with little effort

Like the Strongest Rookie is an exception. We haven't seen him yet iirc. He might have some demon mojo


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 1, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand it.  Oga fought demons.  DEMONS.  Why are these guys able to give him trouble?
> 
> Didn't like this chapter at all.



How are you failing to get that he doesn't always channel Beel's power. Also keep in mind guys like Aiba exist and it was made pretty clear that though Oga was stronger Aiba's attacks could still hurt him.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 3, 2013)

So I decided to pick this back up after reading the first 10 chapters and deciding it wasn't for me because I wanted a new series to read and just caught up. And holy shit this series improved a lot, really fucking enjoying it. I mean it's no HxH or Magi but it's good.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 4, 2013)

we all know toujou is gona come in and smack these rookies who think they're tough- lol

the only competition toujou got is oga and vice versa. everybody else falls short


----------



## Impact (Feb 4, 2013)

^ wouldn't be to sure about that seems like some strong guys are there this time


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 6, 2013)

Sup, chapter is out it is stated clearly in recent chapters

Found it more interesting than last weeks. Oh shit actual upcoming plot ramifications?


----------



## Drakor (Feb 6, 2013)

The face Nasu made toward Beel...and a chorus band! Guess Nasu is the lead singer, wonder what new faction partnered with humans to kidnap him...or maybe they're actually demons


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if those new guy's know about Oga having a contract with beelzebub  Oga thinks at least that ?asu guy knows more then he lets on, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 6, 2013)

So I guess Nasu is one of the real threats here.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 6, 2013)

Drakor said:


> The face Nasu made toward Beel...and a chorus band! Guess Nasu is the lead singer, wonder what new faction partnered with humans to kidnap him...or maybe they're actually demons



Nasu looks like a total baby raper.


----------



## scaramanga (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, Nasu is Hisoka of Beelzebub.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2013)

no girls again 


Nasu is alright I guess, but not that great a chapter


----------



## Kirito (Feb 6, 2013)

Power creep power creep
It's on sale today
Super cheap super cheap
Powerups all day!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2013)

"Wasn't the school just rebuilt?"

I love it when there are like 3 on-topic comments then that last odd one


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2013)

so they?re after Beel, interesting


----------



## Impact (Feb 6, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> So I guess Nasu is one of the real threats here.



Yeah it was pretty much implied a few chapters ago along with two others.

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








Though I do wonder what Nasu wants with beel seems interesting and I'm guessing the other two may have the same objective


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2013)

If Nasu is going after Beel, he must know something about the contract, Beel, and some of that jazz. 

Either way, I don't like him...creepy as fuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2013)

I realized that chapters suffer from not featuring the girls and/or Furuichi


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 6, 2013)

So this is a serious arc? I guess we were due.

If he didn't know about the demon world etc, I don't see why he would want to take Beel from Oga. Also interesting he said #3 & #4. 

I guess the other 2 will get blown out by Oga now.


----------



## Impact (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm kinda glad we're getting a serious arc now, not that I didn't enjoy the "fillers" really wanted to get back to demon related arcs and new developments.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 6, 2013)

Impact said:


> I'm kinda glad we're getting a serious arc now, not that I didn't enjoy the "fillers" really wanted to get back to demon related arcs and new developments.



I too am looking forward to a serious arc, I expect Toujou, Aoi, and Oga to take on the top 3 and let the others rock the underlings and #'s 4-6. Also Furuichi does something hilarious.

Where the heck is Hilda during all of this I wonder?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh boy they going after baby Beel. Business is gonna pick up in the arc. Can't wait to see how Oga and the gang win this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 6, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Where the heck is Hilda during all of this I wonder?



Oh my, if Hilda hears about Nasu.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 8, 2013)

No rampage 

I thought Oga was going to one-panel all of them but it's seems this is serious  business 

After Babybeel?


----------



## Impact (Feb 8, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I too am looking forward to a serious arc, I expect Toujou, Aoi, and Oga to take on the top 3 and let the others rock the underlings and #'s 4-6. Also Furuichi does something hilarious.
> 
> Where the heck is Hilda during all of this I wonder?



Yeah can't wait to see aoi plus toujou  throw down

Yeah I been wondering too she didn't even greet beel before they left for school (2 
-3 chapters ago?) where the heck is she anyways


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 8, 2013)

Impact said:


> Yeah can't wait to see aoi plus toujou  throw down
> 
> Yeah I been wondering too she didn't even greet beel before they left for school (2
> -3 chapters ago?) where the heck is she anyways



She could be finding out who the new guys are that they are after Beel.


----------



## Impact (Feb 9, 2013)

But how would she know about them when oga just met them?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 9, 2013)

Impact said:


> But how would she know about them when oga just met them?



I'd wager she was given a heads up off panel about some demon movement and is investigating. Who told her is a guess on my part but I'm leaning towards Yolda. (have no reason other then I want her back in the manga as she is freaking hilarious)


----------



## Litho (Feb 12, 2013)

Or she's just at home doing whatever it is she does when she's not with Tatsumi. In my mind, something sexy with Tatsumi's sister.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 13, 2013)

Litho said:


> Or she's just at home doing whatever it is she does when she's not with Tatsumi. In my mind, something sexy with Tatsumi's sister.



I find your ideas intriguing sir and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2013)

HOOOOOLYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is a serious arc after all! HOLY FUCKING FUCK THIS IS AWESOME! I wonder if Nasu is just a red herring and isn't actually the one with the demon contract? But holy shit. I'm pumped for this arc!


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like shit just got serious.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 14, 2013)

Oga's and furichi's ninja skills have gotten pretty good, if they can just appear in a room and get comfy w/o the redtails noticing them 

Had a slight smirk at aoi's reaction to oga just appearing next to her. Other then that, good set-up chapter for just how serious shit is about to get.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2013)

Aoi looks hot in even more bandages 


nice to see demon involvement confirmed


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 14, 2013)

It's rather strange for Oga to be interested in discussing strategies.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2013)

does it look like he's discussing strategies? more like he just wants to be up to speed on the situation and then pwn some heads


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 14, 2013)

I dislike Nasu even more now, what an asshole. Finally, Toujou's friends, I haven't seen them in forever those guys are the coolest I hope they're more involved with the story.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 14, 2013)

The ultimate twist would be the #1 rookie not being the one with the contract.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 14, 2013)

Why can I actually see that it's Natsume?


----------



## Impact (Feb 14, 2013)

Very good setup chapter of course Nasu is one of the strongest there and might be the one with the contract would explain his strength or he's just that strong as oga


----------



## Drakor (Feb 14, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> The ultimate twist would be the #1 rookie not being the one with the contract.


Yea, he'd be like the Toujou of the group, strongest human without bonuses like a demon contract. Though it wouldn't explain the meaning of taking Beel, unless he wants to "adopt" him 

On the other hand, the demon that's involved might be this guy from long ago

*Spoiler*: __ 











Though it might be cliche, check out how he sticks his tongue out just like Nasu in that moment.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh snap! Shit just got real.

I wonder if this is going to turn into some kind of battle royale like the night Oga went against Toujou the first time. Would be awesome and hysterical as it allows for so much.
That and it's not Oga's style to go one at a time.

Aoi looking sexy as hell again and this pleases me. We need more girl on girl action.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 14, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Yea, he'd be like the Toujou of the group, strongest human without bonuses like a demon contract. Though it wouldn't explain the meaning of taking Beel, unless he wants to "adopt" him
> 
> On the other hand, the demon that's involved might be this guy from long ago
> 
> ...



If there is someone pulling the strings that has a contract with someone who opposes the demon king it's not strange to believe that the demon that formed a contract with the human told him that the baby Oga is carrying is the key behind Oga's strength and that he needs to be taken from him. If that happens the demon that opposes the empire probably wants to use beel to take over the thrown or something.

Of course all of this is futile since that demon who opposes the empire probably has no idea how strong Oga has become or really is


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm getting a rivalry type of vibe from that Akahoshi guy. Furuichi seemed to sense something as well . Nene X Furuichi.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I guess it's a potential coup d'?tat based on the dialogue back then, with the whole "I'll take that baby" thing. Hope the mangaka didn't forget them


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 14, 2013)

I love that Toujou never bothers to show up to any strategy meetings or gatherings where he isn't already working but still is just a fucking beast who destroys all.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep, we suspected this might happen.  Oga having to fight another contractor whose against the Royal family, which likely ends up part of the Demon Lords master plan.   


And I'm also curious about the second Red Tails, if I saw correctly Kunieda said second.   So the second Red Tail leader returns?   Which if that is true, likely could mean Misaki might make her return as well.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 14, 2013)

If its that group we saw such a long time ago then the series could be over soon.

Its one of the few things this series has set up as a serious plot. If that group is defeated there isn't much left in terms of actual plot.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 14, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> If its that group we saw such a long time ago then the series could be over soon.
> 
> Its one of the few things this series has set up as a serious plot. If that group is defeated there isn't much left in terms of actual plot.



If this is that group then we are likely to also have another demon world arc along with all the ensuing training/powerup and back story. Who knows how deep this rabbit hole goes. Heck we could also get another 40chapters of Oga and the gang doing random ass shit for the demon king or some kind of time skip. 

I don't think this is the coming to an end soon.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Feb 21, 2013)

New chapter is oooooouT !

Twisted as hell !

Does this mean now that Kanzaki recognized Oga as a leader, now his crew is starting to get zebul spells ...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2013)

So contractors can beef up their crew now? This is starting to get really promising


----------



## phungnana (Feb 21, 2013)

Beelzebub Ch.193

once a vice captain achieved Bankai, he should occupy the vacant position


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh god.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 21, 2013)

HOOOOLYYY SHIT KANZAKI!!!


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2013)

power up incoming


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 21, 2013)

Muk said:


> power up incoming



Was long overdue.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 21, 2013)

So, either it's not just one demon that contracted with that lot or it's Nasu that provided the others with some of the demon power he got.

Either way, I'm really curious as to whom the demon is, given that those punks think they can take on Beel and Oga.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 21, 2013)

Kanzaki finally got a sweet power-up, I can't wait to see what he can do. I hope there's more one-on-one fights like this to showcase their new powers. I really do want to see what Toujou and friends can do though.


----------



## tgre (Feb 21, 2013)

This is actually a sick plot-twist

if Oga can administer his powers through his crew, we have a fucking sick arc coming up

Still love Creepichi the best though. God I really want him to fuck over someone.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 21, 2013)

Man, this is gonna be all out War now, I can hardly wait for the next chapter.

Haven't been this pumped for a chapter in a long time.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Feb 21, 2013)

Ohhhhh yeaaaahh.

Hopefully this ties in to Furuichi's ability to handle a crapload of demon power and he will gain the no1 spot.


----------



## tgre (Feb 21, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Ohhhhh yeaaaahh.
> 
> Hopefully this ties in to Furuichi's ability to handle a crapload of demon power and he will gain the no1 spot.



completely forgot Furuichi's ability to handle demonic power

holy shit

this could very well work!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2013)

Epic chapter was epic.  Reminded me partially of Vegeta's turning Super Saiyan, partially of Vegeta watching Goku fight Kid Buu, and partially Chad first gaining his powers from Ichigo.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

This last power up seemed pulled out of nowhere but who cares, at least the plot is going forward.. finally.

I think that is Beel the one who decide the amount of demonic power to give around. 
I expect more gags around Creepichi: lame amount of demonic share, a contractor number like #0/10 Espada Yammy style, or the contract mark into an unusual spot of his body.


----------



## Impact (Feb 21, 2013)

This chapter tops everything I read this week  

and that last page gave me chills


*Spoiler*: __ 









Ero Grimmy said:


> Does this mean now that Kanzaki recognized Oga as a leader, now his crew is starting to get zebul spells ...



Seems like it and probably himekawa as well and oga showing up saying don't underestimate my captain just pretty much nails it

Plus we don't know what the symbols can give other than an increase of physical strength 




Muk said:


> power up incoming



And my boy kanzaki is first up  



reaperunique said:


> So, either it's not just one demon that contracted with that lot or it's Nasu that provided the others with some of the demon power he got.
> .



Its probably just one demon who's to say Nasu power wasn't given by that one demon and he gave it to his(Nasu) lackeys as well.



Sahyks said:


> Kanzaki finally got a sweet power-up, I can't wait to see what he can do. I hope there's more one-on-one fights like this to showcase their new powers. I really do want to see what Toujou and friends can do though.



I'm also hoping for this


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 21, 2013)

Love how the general is finally acting like a second in command  devising plans, and even while surrounded by enemies he's quick to observe and gather intel. Truly, a general fit to be on oga's side


----------



## Drakor (Feb 21, 2013)

Bubi said:


> This last power up seemed pulled out of nowhere but who cares, at least the plot is going forward.. finally.
> 
> I think that is Beel the one who decide the amount of demonic power to give around.
> I expect more gags around Creepichi: lame amount of demonic share, a contractor number like #0/10 Espada Yammy style, or the contract mark into an unusual spot of his body.



Well, its not really a random pull as none of them consciously accepted Beelze nor Oga as their leader until that Rock Paper Scissors game which coincidentally, made a contract with Beelze.

I totally agree with you on those gags though since we're about to see it reaaally soon 

Edit: On another note, anyone else think the demon this time is a Minotaur?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 21, 2013)

Dat general being tha strategist. And motherfucking Kanzaki with a Zebul Spell


----------



## Di@BoLik (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh and lol at the nipple tassels..


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 21, 2013)

I loved the General, generaling, Beel winning the rock, paper, scissors thing (because all important decisions are made that way) how everyone picked rock too, good story, good build up, and some good laughs.

I wonder what Himekawa is doing on his own and if he is going to heed Furuichi's advice about not doing it alone. Part of me is thinking he is going to use his resources to rally some allies to the cause; namely his fiancee and Aiba.


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2013)

wonder what sort of power Furuichi would get 
i doubt it'd be 'power/strength' based xD

more like 'smooth' talker or something


----------



## aegon (Feb 21, 2013)

Isn't this similar to the metal vessels/household vessels in magi?


----------



## Morglay (Feb 21, 2013)

Nipple Tassels... In school... No explanation... This antagonist might just be God.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 21, 2013)

Muk said:


> wonder what sort of power Furuichi would get
> i doubt it'd be 'power/strength' based xD
> 
> more like 'smooth' talker or something



Dude, maybe he'll regain this summoning power as further implication that he's the general by "commanding" the Pillar Military Division against the guys that oppose the kingdom.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 21, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Dude, maybe he'll regain this summoning power as further implication that he's the general by "commanding" the Pillar Military Division against the guys that oppose the kingdom.



I want this to happen so much


----------



## Noah (Feb 21, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Well, its not really a random pull as none of them consciously accepted Beelze nor Oga as their leader until that Rock Paper Scissors game which coincidentally, made a contract with Beelze.



I think this is pretty much it. By beating everyone in Rock Paper Scissors in a match for who's the boss it made everyone his minion, officially. Now he can distribute his power through Oga (since they're partners). That's how I see it. I don't see any coincidence there.

The numbers though...maybe its the order they we defeated/collected?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2013)

The General being the General
Kanzaki finally recognizing Oga as the boss
Kanzaki getting a Zebul spell

YES YES YES


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2013)

Also I would not be surprised if there's more than one demon, and that one of them is the demon swordsman that Oga and Furuichi met in the Demon world.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 21, 2013)

Noah said:


> The numbers though...maybe its the order they we defeated/collected?



I'd be willing to bet it's just the order in which they are given a zebub symbol. Though powerwise is another real possibility with Furuichi getting a '0'. 

If it was in order of collection or acknowledgement Furuichi would be 1 easy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 22, 2013)

Hah, I could see Furuchi getting a 0.   No power, but he gets recognition.


Also, gotta do some digging.   Wonder what demon has bull horns, could be a clue who our future demon antagonist could be.


----------



## Noah (Feb 22, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I'd be willing to bet it's just the order in which they are given a zebub symbol. Though powerwise is another real possibility with Furuichi getting a '0'.
> 
> If it was in order of collection or acknowledgement Furuichi would be 1 easy.



I'm thinking along the lines of when Oga collected (defeated) them, and then it transfers to Beel. So Furuichi would actually be higher up, since he was the most recent one that Oga had to really fight. Kanzaki would be 1, because nobody recognized anyone before him as anything but fodder.

Or maybe it's just in the current order he's handing out power?

The general getting the Yammy treatment would be great. When he breaks out the secret tissues that he didn't give up, his zero morphs into an infinity.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 22, 2013)

Oga was  fucking BOSS this chapter. 

And now he can  give the zebub emblem to his friends fuck yeah awesome chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2013)

^just hope it doesn?t turn out to be a mere drawing


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Is the artist for beezlebub a fan of Nobuyuki Anzai from Recca/MAR fame?


----------



## MysticBlade (Feb 22, 2013)

kanzaki is a boss, great chapter.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 22, 2013)

I think the number just signifies the order in which they were granted power, not the amount of power itself.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 22, 2013)

and to make teh sigil permanent the contractor and the sub contractor must kiss each other.

make it happen tamura


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 22, 2013)

Kirito said:


> and to make teh sigil permanent the contractor and the sub contractor must kiss each other.
> 
> make it happen tamura



I can really see this or something equally stupid/embarrassing being required for it to be permanent.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 26, 2013)

Volume 20 picture!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Classy as hell.


----------



## Litho (Feb 26, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I want this to happen so much



_How_ much?


Waveblade said:


> Volume 20 picture!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 26, 2013)

Waveblade said:


> Volume 20 picture!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh shit Furuichi doing what Furuichi does best.

Pimp'n and Generaling.


----------



## Impact (Feb 26, 2013)

Waveblade said:


> Volume 20 picture!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dammit can't see the image


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 27, 2013)

If anyone's interested in the Raw here it is!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 27, 2013)

Holy fucking shit this looks like an epic chapter!

Even the raw is better then everything else I've read this week.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2013)

I almost fapped without realizing while reading the raw, can?t wait for the translation


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2013)

Good.  Hope that is the end of this.  Tired of that bitch.

Fucking weak ass characters trying to hijack the manga.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 28, 2013)

Seeing Kanzaki kick ass=my dream for this manga.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 28, 2013)

So good. An entirely new faction? With the spellmasters and all that.


----------



## kruchy (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder if Kanzaki got the Zebub Spell because of that paper-rock-scissors game that Baby Beel won.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 28, 2013)

kruchy said:


> I wonder if Kanzaki got the Zebub Spell because of that paper-rock-scissors game that Baby Beel won.



I think it's safe to assume that's part of the reason; along with him agreeing to the overall plan of letting Oga deal with the boss man.

The colored page had Oga looking hardcore. I'm hoping he pounds the crap out of Nasu and we get a general overview of what's going on and what demon is allied against him.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 28, 2013)

Bad-ass chapter. So Oga's whole crew is going to get much stronger than they are now.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn Kanzaki being a badass... 

"Secondary" spell masters ain't nothing against a demon king. Plain and simple.

Though this part of the story is starting to get interesting. After all Nasubi is just one of the few humans that know about demons.


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 28, 2013)

If this is all Nasubi has to offer, then I'm disappointed. Unless he's stronger than Saotome then this fight'll be depressing kind of.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm guessing everyone on Ogas side gets some focus for each different enemy.

Kanzaki being badass, fucking hell finally he delivers after such a long time of being at the bottom.

EDIT: What's with the Photobucket shit I'm seeing instead of some emotes?


----------



## perman07 (Feb 28, 2013)

Excalibur said:


> If this is all Nasubi has to offer, then I'm disappointed. Unless he's stronger than Saotome then this fight'll be depressing kind of.


Come on, it was obvious Nasu was never going to be the big bad. As far as I'm concerned, I'm fine with Oga only being inferior to few foes. There are enough manga who have to have an endless list of characters the protagonist have to surpass. There are several ways to write a shonen, and Beelzebub works fine just the way it is.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 28, 2013)

Indeed, let Oga be badass and only less strong than the older generation.

Loved the chapter, although I do hope that Nasu has a little bit more to offer, it doesn't need to be much, just enough for one more chapter of Oga stomping that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't believe that it's been out for four years now. What a great manga.

What a great chapter, hopefully everyone in that circle before is going to get that sweet power-up.

I can't imagine, Toujou or Toujou's friends with those zebub' contracts. Not to mention Natsume, the guy is just an enigma, and I want to know how strong he really is.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 28, 2013)

MOTHERFUCKING KANZAKIIIIII


----------



## Shiroyasha (Feb 28, 2013)

Fantastic chapter.

Love this manga.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 28, 2013)

Sahyks said:


> I can't believe that it's been out for four years now. What a great manga.
> 
> What a great chapter, hopefully everyone in that circle before is going to get that sweet power-up.
> 
> I can't imagine, Toujou or Toujou's friends with those zebub' contracts. Not to mention Natsume, the guy is just an enigma, and I want to know how strong he really is.


I don't think that Toujou will get one. More likely he'll become a Spellmaster (whatsisname is his idol, after all) and his buddies will get his emblem.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 28, 2013)

Oga inferior to who?

The only ones so far that are even debatable of being above Oga, the one that stomped Jabberwock which is Oga "almost awaken", are *CONTRACTED* Behemoth and *CONTRACTED* Jabberwock himself.

All the others are weaker than Oga.

Well, if we don't count that pseudo-awakened Oga then there are indeed people stronger than him since after that form, his stronger form is *SUPER MILK TIME* and as we all saw an *UNCONTRACTED* Jabberwock was handling him + Toujou without much difficulties when he got serious and since Behemoth is arround Jabberwock's strength or who knows, possibly even stronger, then he is also stronger than SMT Oga.

BTW, the difference in power between the "soldiers" of Behemoths Pillar Squad army is quite vast...
Jabberwock on his own is likely strong enough to whoop the other 10 Pillar Heads(+ his 3 personal pillars) and the remaining 24 pillars + 300 fodders.

Saotome is hard to gauge but I would gess he is arround uncontracted Jabberwock level or below since Saotome got a serious wound from a SMT Oga and Jabber was literally loling at his attacks.


----------



## Impact (Feb 28, 2013)

Badass chapter 

Badass kanzaki 

Oga catching nasu with that punch was awesome glad to see oga learned more than just fighting when training with his master. I think nasu may get one chapter before he's beaten or retreat.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 28, 2013)

It's official. They all Oga's bitches now...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 28, 2013)

That's my boy Kanzaki.

He just stole the whole damn sho in this chapter .


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 28, 2013)

Kanzaki

Oga!1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kanzaki finally has some worthy moment, Still Oga got the chapter. And it's cool we get an explanation why that guy knows about Beel


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 1, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I don't think that Toujou will get one. More likely he'll become a Spellmaster (whatsisname is his idol, after all) and his buddies will get his emblem.



As long as his friends get some kind of power-up, as well as Natsume being involved at some point I can't wait. 

I just can't get past what that one guy said when Natsume caught his punch. 'Is this guy on the same level as Toujou?'. Obviously he's most likely not, but the fact that he could be one of the stronger members of the group and we haven't really seen anything out of him, makes me want to see what he can do when he can fight.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 1, 2013)

Sahyks said:


> As long as his friends get some kind of power-up, as well as Natsume being involved at some point I can't wait.
> 
> I just can't get past what that one guy said when Natsume caught his punch. 'Is this guy on the same level as Toujou?'. Obviously he's most likely not, but the fact that he could be one of the stronger members of the group and we haven't really seen anything out of him, makes me want to see what he can do when he can fight.



Natsume is obviously the final villain.


----------



## Impact (Mar 1, 2013)

Natsume is gonna solo later when we see fight seriously hopefully against one of the group leaders.


----------



## Litho (Mar 1, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Natsume is obviously the final villain.



I agree. He's been observing Oga...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2013)

So many Anzai-isms.  I may buy this guy's tanks.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 1, 2013)

At any rate, Imma already say goodbye cause as it seems at the end of this they'll be needing to rebuild the school again.


----------



## HInch (Mar 2, 2013)

Epic chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome shit is awesome


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Nasu lived up to his potential 
*Spoiler*: __ 



for 16 pages


----------



## PandaG (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn. It just gets better and better.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 6, 2013)

The person with the phone:

*Spoiler*: __ 



according to MH he/she talked to a girl on the phone that Nasu is following the plan and knows about Beel.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 7, 2013)

careless because they thought he couldn't attack with that level of damage

That chapter...Nasubi is truly what someone who craves power would be like if they were already creepy

Edit

*Spoiler*: __ 



Guess Sumeragi might be a chick, and this secret guy are rich people Himekawa no doubt knows. I sense an imminent retaliatory attack on the enemies home turf


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2013)

That doublepage with the spell looked kinda badass, but he got facepunched in the end


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2013)

who needs spells when you just power through them


----------



## Impact (Mar 7, 2013)

Good fuckin chapter dog kanzaki kicked ass even it was off panel still badass 

I lmao off when nasubi said something about sheeta being knocked the fuck out the castle that part just came out of nowhere


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2013)

Nasubi is stronger than Toujou, Aiba and 98% of the pillars from Behemoth's squad it seems.

Barely anyone trashes base Oga like that.

And is it just me or Oga is in the same state as he fought and stomped Jabberwock? Since the title of the chapter is_ "Daddy's Switch"_ and Oga is using those same attacks with letters or single words ("you", translated into "you make no fucking sense")  that he used against JW. 

If so then Nasubi is going to be trashed like shit. But he looks interesting.

Maybe the other 2 guys who are on the same rank as he is, "The 3 beasts", are even stronger:

What the fuck is going on here?
What the fuck is going on here?

Fuji is even called the strongest Rookie ever and his shadow already makes him look like someone actually powerfull.

Let's see how things turn out in the end.


----------



## Impact (Mar 7, 2013)

Nasubi stronger than toujou and 98% of the behemoth squad??? Uh because he's able to land a few hits on oga not surprising since we know who he is now.

He's up there alright but not on the scale your trying to put him on.


----------



## Triv00ett (Mar 7, 2013)

Something to do with demons, like Beelzebub and others.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Nasubi stronger than toujou and 98% of the behemoth squad??? Uh because he's able to land a few hits on oga not surprising since we know who he is now.
> 
> He's up there alright but not on the scale your trying to put him on.



He made base Oga his bitch... Toujou is on par or better, slightly weaker than base Oga. Base Oga and Toujou are both far stronger than even the Pillar Heads...

Oga is now owning him in the same state he was against Jabberwock, the "Father Switch" thing(which is him in his pseudo-awaken state).

So yeah, basically the only ones stronger than Nasubi right now are probably Jabberwock, Behemoth, Saotome and Oga in his upper states like Blach Techs, Super Milk Time or in this case Father Switch.
_EDIT: Oh and of course, Furuchi contracted with Jabberwock and/or Behemoth._


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 7, 2013)

I really dislike Nasu, as I'm probably supposed to since he's the villain and all that, I'm glad Kanzaki was able to lay the smack down. It shows how strong he really ended up being with the help of the zebub spell. 

Oga got his shit beat for awhile, I always do enjoy seeing the main character overcome trials and what not so that was nice. 

Now they just need to show Natsume beating ass and I'll throw this is in as a top tier arc.


----------



## HInch (Mar 7, 2013)

Sahyks said:


> I really dislike Nasu, as I'm probably supposed to since he's the villain and all that,



It's the nipple tassels. Dude is ruining strip clubs for me.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 7, 2013)

A new pedo has appeared, and he is not funny, please Oga erase him from the story.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 7, 2013)

HInch said:


> It's the nipple tassels. Dude is ruining strip clubs for me.



I am really hoping they make mention of the nipple tassels at some point. It's just so fucking random.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2013)

Nipple Tassels = Source of Power.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 7, 2013)

Really didn't like him so far. I hope he does something funny next chapter.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 7, 2013)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> He made base Oga his bitch... Toujou is on par or better, slightly weaker than base Oga. Base Oga and Toujou are both far stronger than even the Pillar Heads...
> 
> Oga is now owning him in the same state he was against Jabberwock, the "Father Switch" thing(which is him in his pseudo-awaken state).
> 
> ...



Dude, you trippin'? 

Hold your horses, granted Oga was planning on using some demon powers when he was on the ceiling... at least that is what I think, but up until now Nasu is the only one actually using demonic powers and hitting him with it.
You are also missing the point of the title. Daddy switch was about how Nasu keeps going on about how he deserves to "use" Beel instead of Oga who sees him as his kid.

Oga just punched him in the face yet again and he goes down again. without demonic powers.

The men using Nasu and basically all those other, well fodder if it weren't for the demonic spells, should just step up if they actually want to catch Beel.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> Dude, you trippin'?
> 
> Hold your horses, granted Oga was planning on using some demon powers when he was on the ceiling... at least that is what I think, but up until now Nasu is the only one actually using demonic powers and hitting him with it.
> You are also missing the point of the title. Daddy switch was about how Nasu keeps going on about how he deserves to "use" Beel instead of Oga who sees him as his kid.
> ...



No no no... Oga was using his base power against Nasu, of course he wasn't using Black Techs or Super Milk Time but in case you don't know, base Oga by himself is already stronger than the likes of Toujou and Aiba who are stronger than pretty much anyone in Behemoths army aside from Jabberwock and Behemoth himself.

*"Father Switch"* is Oga's strongest form, it's the form where he is "pseudo-awaken"... It's the one where he has "white eyes" and starts making attacks such as:
_"Father Switch P (The great punch of Oga!)"
"Father Switch W (Would you just fucking die already!)"_

It's also the form that stomped Jabberwock here:
They didn't take it with them

And here Oga says it's Father Switch(the form he's in currently and with the evidence we have, it's also the form he used in this latest chapter against Nasu):
They didn't take it with them

Here is Oga naming his attacks:
They didn't take it with them
They didn't take it with them



And he made the same with Nasu at the end of this chapter:
They didn't take it with them
They didn't take it with them

_"Father Switch You (You make no fucking sense at all)"_
And if you look at Oga's eyes in the last page you see that they are also white.

Plus there is the fact that Nasu suddenly got scared of him yet wasn't scared at all before and trashed him pretty badly.

So yeah, Nasu being stomped by Oga in this form doesn't make him weaker than Toujou at all since Oga in that form is currently the strongest guy in the frickin series, likely only contracted Jabberwock/Behemoth with Furuichi are stronger but we have no way of telling right now.

So yeah:

Nasu >> Base Oga > Toujou/Aiba >> Pillar Heads(guys like Laymia, Bazilisk, etc) >> Pillars (guys like Agiel, Hecatos, etc)

The only ones that are stronger than base Oga are:

Saotome, Jabberwock/Behemoth(both be it contracted ot nor) and that's about it.

So yeah, Nasu is currently a top-tier. Which surprised me... I thought base Oga was going to trash him pretty badly but apparently Nasu can powerup as well. Base Oga >> Base Nasu though.

Currently it's like this:

1. Father Switch Oga
2. Jabberwock or Behemoth, hard to tell but it's likely Jabberwock via feats.
3. Saotome/Super Milk Time Oga
4. Powered up Nasu/Black Techs Oga, hard to tell
5. Base Oga
6. Toujou
7. Aiba
8. Base Nasu


----------



## HInch (Mar 7, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I am really hoping they make mention of the nipple tassels at some point. It's just so fucking random.





Scarlet Plague said:


> Nipple Tassels = Source of Power.



Oh shit it's going to be an Special Martial Arts Extreme Hell Private High School reference. Vibrating nipples are the source of his power.


----------



## HInch (Mar 7, 2013)

also I agree with grimmjow somewhat as always


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2013)

Hope it isn't over.

This was frustrating for me as an Oga fan.  Oga got owned in this fight. He needs to land several more blows and prove once and for all that he is stronger for me to be satisfied.

I hate this Nasu guy though.  Hate him even more that Kunieda's boyfriend.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Hope it isn't over.
> 
> This was frustrating for me as an Oga fan.  Oga got owned in this fight. He needs to land several more blows and prove once and for all that he is stronger for me to be satisfied.
> 
> I hate this Nasu guy though.  Hate him even more that Kunieda's boyfriend.



Dude chill... Oga was in his base form... Nasu had to powerup to overpower him. Now that Oga is in his pseudo-awaken form he's going to own Nasu *BADLY*!


----------



## Lezu (Mar 8, 2013)

Some1 is getting his ass kicked in the next chapter


----------



## Wang Fire (Mar 13, 2013)

oh god. kanzaki's face in the last page had me dying


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 13, 2013)

Funny + Bad ass. Why I love Beelzebub.


----------



## auem (Mar 13, 2013)

Nasubi's 'Naruto' status increased...he can produce super 'clone' too....
Beel's final shot was brilliant...


----------



## Stannis (Mar 14, 2013)

the last panel


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2013)

Good.  Glad to be done with Nasu.

One of the 3 freshman have been dealt with and Kanzaki got to shine.  So this worked out pretty well as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Impact (Mar 14, 2013)

The chapter was awesome especially the last panel


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 14, 2013)

OGAAAAAA and BEEEL 

I loled at tha last page and all thsoe Nasubis stuck in the ceiling


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh gawd that last page!    :rofl  

So awesome, even Hilda was in shock.   Kanzaki, blown away.  And the General, not amused.  



But I will say this, nice Oga got serious for once.   I mean not fighting serious like he was in the past, but dead (don't mess with my family) serious.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2013)

If that guy was just fodder, there are some tough battles ahead.  I wonder if if the rest of the group will gain similar powers?


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 14, 2013)

Well it seems that it's not so much Nasu that is incrediably strong but it's the demon that used Nasu (and not Nasu using the demon, btw).
In the last pages Nasu was taken over by a demon and that demon used his his body to get into the human world.

@Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez: it seems you were right about the fact that daddy switch == father switch, just a different translation probably. But it's only in this chapter that Oga actually started to increase his usage of father switch, after the demon started to take full controle of Nasu.


----------



## PDQ (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd imagine Himekawa would also get powers, not so much for Kunieda(does she still have her demon?) and Toujo(too powerful plus it'd make it awkward for him to be a rival)

I'm surprised the flask holds 600cc of milk.  I thought those things came in 240cc(8oz) tops 

I wonder if the guy we saw in the Demon World who disappeared is part of this group.
And if the other 3 beasts/4 kings have demons or will get them after Nasu loses.  Doesn't seem like they have it already but it seems like it would take a while to learn about the powers and train in spells.



> In the last pages Nasu was taken over by a demon and that demon used his his body to get into the human world.


I'm pretty sure he was already in the human world, just somewhere over where the guy could call him to channel his powers.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 14, 2013)

That's possible as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome as shit chapter Oga getting serious and that ending spread

Also The final rookie is probably pure human with no powers, imagine how godly that would make him.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 14, 2013)

Soo umm, is this finally becoming a full scale battle manga? It's been pretty gag for a while.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 14, 2013)

CandyCocaine said:


> Soo umm, is this finally becoming a full scale battle manga? It's been pretty gag for a while.



It was like this for a while. a gag arc followed by a serious battles arc.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 14, 2013)

I didn't notice, thank you!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 14, 2013)

If this arc is following a _Crows/Worst_ pattern then the other freshmen should be way stronger than Nasubi.
So it seems to me that the school is going to be destroyed again 




CandyCocaine said:


> Soo umm, is this finally becoming a full scale battle manga? It's been pretty gag for a while.



Gods no, without gags this manga will become wortheless.
Fights and characterizations have a certain flair thanks to the gags. 
This was the mistake made by Amano with KHR! (not the only one but the biggest)


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank god Nasu is out of the picture, I really did not like him.

Good to see they've been working on super milk time too.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm wondering which of the underlings is going to get another power up in the next skirmish with these young upstarts to Oga's crown.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I'm wondering which of the underlings is going to get another power up in the next skirmish with these young upstarts to Oga's crown.



*Might* be in order of recruitment or encounter.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 14, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> @Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez: it seems you were right about the fact that daddy switch == father switch, just a different translation probably. But it's only in this chapter that Oga actually started to increase his usage of father switch, after the demon started to take full controle of Nasu.



LoL That was obvious.

Against Jabberwock Oga did the same, he wasted his 470cc(or was it 450?) and then went "Daddy Switch" mode.

In this chapter, apparentely Oga can now go into 600cc + Daddy Switch.

As I said, Nasu is indeed incredibly powerfull, Oga is simply on another league.


What I want to see is Furuichi having to rely on the tissues again and use either Behemoth or Jabberwock against one of the rookies(that should be stronger than Nasu).

The last Rookie had a *BADASS* silhouette and is called "the strongest rookie ever". I bet this guy is really going to give a fight against Oga if he fights him:

Then there's the fodder.

This Fuji guy... I hope he looks badass and strong, and I mean, super strong really...

The others:
Then there's the fodder.

These 3^ are weaker than Nasubi so don't expect much from them.

However this other guy:
Then there's the fodder.

Is likely as strong or stronger than Nasubi.

EDIT: And of course... Awesome chapter again


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2013)

I really gotta admit, I am totally hyped for Fuji.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 14, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I really gotta admit, I am totally hyped for Fuji.



Yeah, me too, I wasn't at 1st because I thought they were just some more fodder to be owned by unserious Oga but after seeing Nasubi... I gess things are really starting to get serious.

And that Fuji guy to be called the strongest rookie ever.


----------



## Stars (Mar 14, 2013)

That was the best fight I’ve read in a long time; and this is coming from a (rapidly dwindling) One Piece fan. That fearless “bring it” line from Oga just put him over the top as the most likeable protagonist in Jump right now. And it’s awesome that he drinks milk out of a flask. The only way he could get any manlier is if Chuck Norris surrendered his beard.

Red Hawk are the best translators out too. Wish they would work on Space Bros.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2013)

Nasus and Mystery Person X' line made me curious, did I miss or forgot something cause they outright mentions "Our Demons", plural.


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 15, 2013)

Decent chapter again, I'm glad there's always one manga that never disappoints me.
It eased the pain while getting trough a week without One Piece very much.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 15, 2013)

It's a good thing Beelzebub is beginning to go through the second wind. These last arcs must have been used by the author to gather some ideas for this. NO punches were pulled for this latest arc.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2013)

Babu 197

scan is out

[sp]good chapter.

They changed bodies again and that gal is trying to seduce Beel

Seems like these new enemies will be a pain in the ass[/sp]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2013)

that's the Beelzebub I love


I wonder if 2-nd leader was influenced by Ogas sis and that is why she's after Oga .. or it's something else 

either way Aoi won't like this one bit


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 20, 2013)

Lulzy chapter. Their faces when the doppleganger melted, and the straight lines of "no way.." "...yup" 

And ooooooh shit at the last couple pages. Wonder who's going to be more pissed: hilda or aoi, since technically both of their guy's are on the receiving end of a seduction attempt


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2013)

i don't think beel will be seduced, he's got hilda and aoi 

don't think he'll just take anyone xD


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe Beel thinks he's gonna get breastfeed.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Muk said:


> i don't think beel will be seduced, he's got hilda and aoi
> 
> don't think he'll just take anyone xD


I don't think this is a just anyone.  This gal is attractive.

Baby Beel is very unpredictable though.  So I have no idea how he will act.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 20, 2013)

Good chapter, I had a good laugh when they did their separation thing form/stance/weird lighting.


----------



## Negrito (Mar 20, 2013)

Aoi is going to see Baby Beel groping/touching/being breast fed by Ringo and all hell will break. This is where she decides to finally go against her.

Funny chapter tho, Oga forgetting he was still in fusion mode and Kanzaki using Fuirichi as a shield.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2013)

I love how Kanzaki has no fucking idea of what happened there and everyone would just ignore that fact.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 20, 2013)

It very much looks like Ringo is the next spellmaster Hilda was refering too, so while Beel is into some antics with her, I think Kuneida will be held up and having to fight Neo Red Tails.   And right before things get really serious, she arrives and ends up taking the fight 1-on-1.

That or Ringo drags Beel into the room flaunting that Oga's her man now, Kunieda blushes, realizes thats Beel, then things get really serious just as Oga and Furuchi arrives.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 20, 2013)

Unfortunately Hilda is gone or we would have seen the mother switch too 
Kunieda seems to be the next in line to receive the spell mark.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 20, 2013)

Kunieda will most likely receive it as well, but will she be the second one after Kanzaki? Hmm, not sure.


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 20, 2013)

This shit was hilarious


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not sure I want Kunieda to get one, but if she does I want it to be from Beel only, with 0 Oga involvement


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> That or Ringo drags Beel into the room flaunting that Oga's her man now, Kunieda blushes, realizes thats Beel, then things get really serious just as Oga and Furuchi arrives.


I assume that Ringo has a plan like that.  I'm sure they know that Kunieda has a crush on Oga and are trying to use that against her.



Fluttershy said:


> I'm not sure I want Kunieda to get one, but if she does I want it to be from Beel only, with 0 Oga involvement


That's what I want too.  I think this chapter had an awesome splash page.  Beel sharing an umbrella with Kunieda.  That page was great.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 21, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> It very much looks like Ringo is the next spellmaster Hilda was refering too, so while Beel is into some antics with her, I think Kuneida will be held up and having to fight Neo Red Tails.   And right before things get really serious, she arrives and ends up taking the fight 1-on-1.
> 
> That or Ringo drags Beel into the room flaunting that Oga's her man now, Kunieda blushes, realizes thats Beel, then things get really serious just as Oga and Furuchi arrives.



Some how I don't see Beel as Oga liking this Ringo chick, maybe he just kinds of ignores her and hilarity ensues as she tries to 'seduce' baby Beel. Of course I can also see hilarious moments arising when Oga goes back into Beel's body and he also summarily ignores Ringo and Furuichi gets all flustered about not being able to get down with the new sexy redtails.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2013)

I imagined Beel going with her just out of naivety, she either smacks him or tries to rape him, if its the second, Oga will go back to his body while his pants are down and then Aoi will enter the dark room where  everything is happening. I would lol at that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> That was the best fight I?ve read in a long time; and this is coming from a (rapidly dwindling) One Piece fan. That fearless ?bring it? line from Oga just put him over the top as the most likeable protagonist in Jump right now. And it?s awesome that he drinks milk out of a flask. The only way he could get any manlier is if Chuck Norris surrendered his beard.
> 
> Red Hawk are the best translators out too. Wish they would work on Space Bros.



You should read Jack rakan vs negi and negi vs fate. Two awesome fights


----------



## phungnana (Mar 28, 2013)

Ch.198

_the nasty shit he was experimenting with _


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2013)

"enter the child rearing queen"


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 28, 2013)

So Ringo had actually planned to kidnap Oga?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2013)

Somebody get me the single panel of Ruka and the other chick staring 
_the nasty shit he was experimenting with _


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2013)

soooooooooooooooo good


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2013)

Ai.

That was my favorite part.  Love how Beel agreed to go with her so easily.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 28, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Somebody get me the single panel of Ruka and the other chick staring
> react


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 28, 2013)

The child rearing badass queen. 

what a nice title. 

good chapter.


----------



## Impact (Mar 28, 2013)

Aoi and the red tails are about whoop some ass next chapter


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 28, 2013)

Sahyks said:


> The child rearing badass queen.
> 
> what a nice title.



Agreed, I can't wait to see what Aoi does to this skank ass hoe. Hopefully she doesn't get a symbol and just lets loose with her black techs and lays the smack down.

I do wonder if perhaps the girls get symbols while fighting but that would be odd as they are loyal more to Aoi then to Oga/Beel.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 28, 2013)

Child-Rearing Queen!  

Girl fight!  




Fullmetalthis said:


> Some how I don't see Beel as Oga liking this Ringo chick, maybe he just kinds of ignores her and hilarity ensues as she tries to 'seduce' baby Beel. Of course I can also see hilarious moments arising when Oga goes back into Beel's body and he also summarily ignores Ringo and Furuichi gets all flustered about not being able to get down with the new sexy redtails.



Close.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 28, 2013)

Dat Aoi. 

Also I wonder if Oga will still be hostage by the time he recovers his body.


----------



## Impact (Mar 28, 2013)

I've completely forgotten but does anyone know how long the body switch lasts?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 1, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


>



I support this and implore women to cosplay as Hilda now.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 1, 2013)

"We all turn into babies when faced with a hottie like that."


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2013)

so now its furuichi's woman vs oga's woman eh? furuichi vs oga round 2 is about to begin


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 1, 2013)

Muk said:


> so now its furuichi's woman vs oga's woman eh? furuichi vs oga round 2 is about to begin



It's more like Nene is supporting Aoi like Furuichi supports Oga but Furuichi does it with strategy rather then fists cause that's how generals roll.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 1, 2013)

It's impossible to hate this series, lmao.

Loved the chapter, can't wait for next week.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 2, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I support this and implore women to cosplay as Hilda now.



Well, its not like the characters in beelz' are really out-there in terms of proportions or looks. I havnt seen one that cant be pulled off, provided the cosplayer is in reasonable shape compared to their manga counter-part

And yes, we need a good hilda cosplay. Preferably along with a good agiel cosplay


----------



## XLR (Apr 3, 2013)

Chapter 199 raw

*Spoiler*: __ 



link


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking pretty good, not a fan of the last page though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2013)

oh yeah that No. 2 .. ?


why can't the author just let Aoi win 1 serious fight on her own ? 

I'm starting to think he doesn't like her all that much


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 3, 2013)

I like this trend of seeing all the characters showcasing their new skills. 

I'm now really really looking forward to Natsume if he gets to showcase. 

he's just so mysterious.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 3, 2013)

Sahyks said:


> I like this trend of seeing all the characters showcasing their new skills.
> 
> I'm now really really looking forward to Natsume if he gets to showcase.
> 
> he's just so mysterious.



This is something that really intrigues me. I can see him pwning the guys that came after him earlier and still not having a mark. Wouldn't surprise me if he got one or didn't really. I just hope to see him fight hard. 

I love Aoi chapters, can't wait to see how it all shakes down next week.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 3, 2013)

I just remember in the very beginning, Toujou's 2nd in command came after Oga and beat him pretty good (at least from what I can remember). Then during the same Arc, Natsume was able to take out Toujou's 3rd in command with some relative ease. 

I've always based my Natsume hypothesis's off of that, so I've always thought of him as a very capable fighter below Toujou and Oga of course, but still up there.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 3, 2013)

[sp=199]Fuck yeah, Kunieda's number 2.  Love the placement of the mark.[/sp]


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 3, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> [sp=199]Fuck yeah, Kunieda's number 2.  Love the placement of the mark.[/sp]


Fuck yeah.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 3, 2013)

Bitch is hardcore.Seriously.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 4, 2013)

Man, shes cold slapping a baby (even if it was reall Oga).  

But looks like the 200th Chapter is going to be some major butt-whooping.  Unless it's an anniversary special that sidetracks us for one chapter.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 4, 2013)

Always an hilarious and equally badass chapter. 

I really can't hate this series...

I laughed my ass when that Ringo bitch slapped Baby Beel (Oga) and I laughed even harder when Baby Beel (Oga) appeared out of nowhere to stop Ringo's strike and started to lector Oga (Baby Beel).


Kunieda receives a boost?

Ok... Himekawa and Toujou are next in line. I wonder if Toujou is going to fight one of the other 2 Beasts left.

Fuji is for Oga... He has to be... He's the most hyped of them all. So I gess Toujou will face Taka, get his ass kicked and then Oga gives him a boost.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

ok, that was a powerful chapter

the feels


if they're up up against demon contractors and spellmasters then I guess all of them do need those marks, even Aoi and Toujou  .. especially with Koma being useless


next chapter some ass-whoopin 

hoping Beel and the rest of the Red Tails get in on the action too


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 4, 2013)

The fuck is wrong with that woman?
Dude, Now I really wanna see what Misaki was like!

That's pure insanity right here.


----------



## HxH d Best Ever (Apr 4, 2013)

Oga is still badass even in Beel's body


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2013)

I sort of expect Oga's sister to show up at some point now that all of this Red Tail stuff is going on.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 4, 2013)

Aoi turning to stone at the mention of Oga being stripped of his pants was pretty funny along with the jest of her liking how he was half naked/chained up.

Well if all of Ringo's underlings have a mark that would explain how they whopped the girls. Wonder if Aoi is going to share her new power with them somehow with some kind of mini/sub-subcontractor kind of symbol thus giving them all a power boost.

Koma was probably watching the massive girl fight hoping for a nipple slip or something equally as pervy.

Hopefully Aoi lays the smack down next chapter and reclaims her man/baby. Beel is going to be all over her once she frees him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2013)

^Yeah I expect after the fight is done Beel is released he dives in to hug Aoi as his pants fall, then boom fucking embarrassment explosion takes out the building.



Rukia said:


> I sort of expect Oga's sister to show up at some point now that all of this Red Tail stuff is going on.



She might show up next chapter there's a chance Furuichi called her to help after he saw all the girls get beat up.


----------



## XLR (Apr 4, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Aoi turning to stone at the mention of Oga being stripped of his pants was pretty funny along with the jest of her liking how he was half naked/chained up.
> 
> Well if all of Ringo's underlings have a mark that would explain how they whopped the girls. Wonder if Aoi is going to share her new power with them somehow with some kind of mini/sub-subcontractor kind of symbol thus giving them all a power boost.
> 
> ...



I don't think the fight between the redtails matters anymore.It's just going to between Ringo and Kunieda.After Ringo is defeated her underlings will probably back down.
I think Kunieda seriously really take control of Koma.Oga is not going to always be there to protect her.That is Koma's job.
It would be a perfect time for Oga to return to his body.Lol Oga harrasing Kunieda in front of everyone.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 4, 2013)

Part of me wishes that Ringo had put nipple tassels on Oga simply because the other guy had them and it would have been hysterical.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 4, 2013)

That bitch slapping a kid 

.
.
.


----------



## Impact (Apr 4, 2013)

Too bad most of Aoi beating was offpaneled it wasn't quite like kanzaki beating but still understandable that she needed power to win. Although I'm kinda curious if Ringo is a Spellmaster given she hasn't used anything suggesting she is.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah.  I think Aoi looks terrible here if Ringo isn't a spellmaster.  It means Ringo is stronger and Aoi needs help to overcome her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

she has a demon though apparently while Aoi didn't have Koma


+ emotional crisis and all that


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2013)

Koma is just a jerk, probably he went and became Aiba?s demon

Dat Aoi and her #2.

 Seems like Ringo indeed is a spell master at least by the vibe she gives, other way Aoi will be really lame what means each leader is weaker than the one before(i?m sure Ringo doesn?t stand a fucking chance against Oga?s sis despite never seeing her in a fight)


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 5, 2013)

Is Beelzebub a good fighting manga to read alongside the big three and Toriko? Or is it more humorous in nature?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2013)

More humorous.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 5, 2013)

But does it also have focus on fighting? And does it have some good villains?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 5, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> But does it also have focus on fighting? And does it have some good villains?



It has a lot of badass moments and some of the fights are good.
But good villains? Well... It's hard to even call them "villains" though .


----------



## XLR (Apr 6, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Koma is just a jerk, probably he went and became Aiba?s demon
> 
> Dat Aoi and her #2.
> 
> Seems like Ringo indeed is a spell master at least by the vibe she gives, other way Aoi will be really lame what means each leader is weaker than the one before(i?m sure Ringo doesn?t stand a fucking chance against Oga?s sis despite never seeing her in a fight)


 

I think the plan was to give her the King' s crest so that is why Koma was left out intentionally,otherwise she would have beaten up Ringo easily with the use of black techs.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 10, 2013)

While we wait for the chapter here's a nice fanart of Yuka:


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 10, 2013)

^Seen that pic floating around other websites recently, I don't think that's her.

But they do look slightly similar though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 10, 2013)

There some chinese scan , only two pages though.

and apparently the chapter came out with a poster...which is the awesome sig i just got


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> There some chinese scan , only two pages though.
> 
> and apparently the chapter came out with a poster...which is the awesome sig i just got



Chapter looking pretty good, that sig is sweet ass sweet. The poster must be P I M P.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 11, 2013)

I wanna see Aoi slapping the shit out of Ringo.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol, rly?

times up bitches 

chp 200 out


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2013)

This chapter was pretty disappointing to tell you the truth.  Kanzaki was a lot more impressive when he was using Beel's power.  Kunieda unleashed one new move.  Big deal.  

I also still haven't seen any indication that Ringo is using any power other than her own.  No spell master powers, no demon powers so far.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 11, 2013)

That face when Oga just breaks out of the bindings. 

Great chapter.


----------



## Pika305 (Apr 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> This chapter was pretty disappointing to tell you the truth.  Kanzaki was a lot more impressive when he was using Beel's power.  Kunieda unleashed one new move.  Big deal.
> 
> I also still haven't seen any indication that Ringo is using any power other than her own.  No spell master powers, no demon powers so far.



My thoughts exactly but keep in mind the fight is not quite done.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2013)

Good chapter, Aoi laying the smack down, claiming her rightful place as leader, and keeping her man safe.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> This chapter was pretty disappointing to tell you the truth.  Kanzaki was a lot more impressive when he was using Beel's power.  Kunieda unleashed one new move.  Big deal.
> 
> I also still haven't seen any indication that Ringo is using any power other than her own.  No spell master powers, no demon powers so far.


Same, I also felt it was disappointing in how it was handled. However as Pika305 said, it isn't over and who knows...maybe she was passively being amped with demonic energy without knowing it


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 11, 2013)

A solid chapter I gess .
LoL Oga . Yeah, as Rukia said, I was more impressed with Kanzaki.

Nasubi is way stronger than Ringo. Well, that was to be expected.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

I really like Ringo's design. 

And truth to be told she is the only one (of as well the guys as the females) who not only looks but also genuinely acts like a delinquent. The rest are just weirdos and misunderstood softies or combinations of both.

She, on the other hand, is a real badass.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2013)

In b4 she isn't.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

You had to go an ruin the moment, eh banana man?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2013)

Random Stranger said:


> I really like Ringo's design.
> 
> And truth to be told she is the only one (of as well the guys as the females) who not only looks but also genuinely acts like a delinquent. The rest are just weirdos and misunderstood softies or combinations of both.
> 
> She, on the other hand, is a real badass.



I kind of want to know more about Ringo now, perhaps Furuichi can gather some intel by calling Oga's sister? Ringo is the only one that really has any kind of connection to Aoi and Oga unlike the other upstarts who are just weirdo thugs at this point.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 11, 2013)

Random Stranger said:


> I really like Ringo's design.
> 
> And truth to be told she is the only one (of as well the guys as the females) who not only looks but also genuinely acts like a delinquent. The rest are just weirdos and misunderstood softies or combinations of both.
> 
> She, on the other hand, is a real badass.



The General begs to differ - for the single arc he had power he wrecked as much shit as possible.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2013)

fine chapter, not as good as the past ones though, still wonder if Ringo really has a demonic power, i mean, she already got beaten up and no sins of it yet.

It woudbe fun if she becomes Oga?s bitch


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> fine chapter, not as good as the past ones though, still wonder if Ringo really has a demonic power, i mean, she already got beaten up and no sins of it yet.
> 
> It woudbe fun if she becomes Oga?s bitch



Harem incoming? 

I'd laugh my ass off if she ended up chasing Oga around trying to seduce his dumb ass after all this is finished.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 11, 2013)

Seriously though... Who doesn't want to see the General Furuichi powered up again? 

I hope he fights one of the 2 remaining Beasts that requires him to have a contract with either Behemoth or Jabber. :amazed


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Harem incoming?
> 
> I'd laugh my ass off if she ended up chasing Oga around trying to seduce his dumb ass after all this is finished.


Thus far, she hasn't shown any indication that she has any interest in Oga's furuichin, so I doubt it.

But then again she might start doing it to get Kuina jealous though. Defeated foe making advances toward the rival's love interest to rustle her jimmies isn't a new concept in mangas so it's certainly possible.


PS: Grimm6Jack, what manga is the guy in your sig from? He looks pretty badass. Also kind of shoujoish. I hope he's not form a shoujo


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2013)

she's got better chance seducing beel than oga


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> she's got better chance seducing beel than oga



Kanzaki's neice and Hilda would make a dangerous opponent for her if that's the case.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 11, 2013)

oga confirmed for hilda husband

kunieda took the red tails leadership again which means no guys allowed

sadface.jpg


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Kanzaki's neice and Hilda would make a dangerous opponent for her if that's the case.


And Kuina's little brother would be overkill 


Kirito said:


> oga confirmed for hilda husband
> 
> kunieda took the red tails leadership again which means no guys allowed
> 
> sadface.jpg


Umm...didn't Oga's sister call them to say that rule is bs or something?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2013)

Kunieda in the white longcoat = good chapter 

glad there's one more




> I also still haven't seen any indication that Ringo is using any power other than her own. No spell master powers, no demon powers so far.


maybe she just amps her strength and speed with it


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I also still haven't seen any indication that Ringo is using any power other than her own.  No spell master powers, no demon powers so far.


I don't know.

She seems to have bewitched me


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2013)

Random Stranger said:


> Umm...didn't Oga's sister call them to say that rule is bs or something?



Yeah, our beloved General called Oga's sister and had her tell Nene that rule was a load of crap. Oh Furuichi doing whatever it takes to get the ladies.

Also in the chapter Aoi talks about not having to sacrifice one for the other. She says she can be the leader and keep her feelings for Oga.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 11, 2013)

Random Stranger said:


> Umm...didn't Oga's sister call them to say that rule is bs or something?



RS a kunieda supporter I see.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Kirito said:


> RS a kunieda supporter I see.


Bro, you got me totally wrong.

I dont support single parings,  I only support harems :ha

A harem of Hilda, Kuina and Ringo and  maybe Oga's sister too (if Japan has taught me anything, it's that a harem isn't complete unless it also consists of a sister) sounds alright to me.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2013)

Kirito said:


> oga confirmed for hilda husband
> 
> kunieda took the red tails leadership again which means no guys allowed
> 
> sadface.jpg



the first canceled that order on the generals instruction 

so males allowed


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2013)

Random Stranger said:


> Bro, you got me totally wrong.
> 
> I dont support single parings,  I only support harems :ha
> 
> A harem of Hilda, Kuina and Ringo and  maybe Oga's sister too (if Japan has taught me anything, it's that a harem isn't complete unless it also consists of a sister) sounds alright to me.



Sir I find your ideas intriguing and wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 11, 2013)

I love how Oga steals the chapter with one panel. 

Great chapter though (as always).


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 11, 2013)

Oga and a harem pfftt...he is not worthy. The General on the other hand 

Hmm a medicore chapter all in all. 2 bitches fighting should be better...it lacks the insight from Furuichi


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2013)

problem is The general is too handsome for that, the women in the manga can?t understand his awesomeness just yet...that?s why Oga deserves a harem


----------



## Kirito (Apr 12, 2013)

Random Stranger said:


> Bro, you got me totally wrong.
> 
> I dont support single parings,  I only support harems :ha
> 
> A harem of *Hilda, Kuina and Ringo and  maybe Oga's sister too* (if Japan has taught me anything, it's that a harem isn't complete unless it also consists of a sister) sounds alright to me.



point me to a doujin now, onegai


----------



## Kurokocchi (Apr 12, 2013)

Oga should keep that colar.  But yeah chapter was cool! Go Aoi :amazed


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 12, 2013)

Chapter went by too fast, but I'm happy with what's happening.

Poor Nene. The General won't just let one of his concubines be seen as weak, though.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 12, 2013)

Everyone will get a kings crest, were going down the power up route plot, oh no


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

The Himekawa reveal at the end was a bit of a surprise.  I'm not sure what exactly it means yet though.  The next chapter will reveal more.

Kunieda's victory wasn't so surprising.  She beat Ringo and her whole crew.  But I still think Kanzaki was more impressive.

Don't know why Ringo freaked out so much when Oga accused her of resorting to tricks.  Puzzling.  I feel like her story isn't totally done yet.

The root of her power increase also doesn't surprise me too much.  We all commented on her lack of spell master powers last week.  This totally explains how she could be stronger without noticing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2013)

Aoi inviting them all, even Ringo, back was interesting 

I wonder what'll happen there


the Queen danced 



dat schemer Himekawa, I wonder if he's a double agent or if he really wants to remove Oga


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 18, 2013)

All i can say is.. dat queen and dat chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 18, 2013)

Kirito said:


> point me to a doujin now, onegai



I can only point you to the Hilda Oga one.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 18, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Aoi inviting them all, even Ringo, back was interesting
> 
> I wonder what'll happen there
> 
> ...


I'm betting on double agent. Because that's how Himekawa rolls 

He probably did some intel gathering, figured out who's the biggest threat, and decided to take them out from the inside, solo style.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

Koma has good taste.  Ringo has a dynamite body.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 18, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> I can only point you to the Hilda Oga one.



boo!


*Spoiler*: __ 



*boo!*




on the chapter, i found the fight bleach-ish.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

Ringo's ass just doesn't quit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2013)

Koma?s a jerk.

Also datass, Dat Oga making Ringo blush with a mere comment...Obviously she will become his tsundere bitch.

And over all, dat Aoi.

Also wonder  the same as some of you, was Himekawa into this shit the whole time? I mean, fucking fallen angels? shit is getting real


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 18, 2013)

Kirito said:


> on the chapter, i found the fight bleach-ish.



Dont mind the fights, just read it for the comedy.

Koma is going to be punished again, maybe he likes it  

Himekawa is surely doing some spy game, but he needs a king crest before planning any fight.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2013)

I can't remember, what happened during Aoi and Oga's fight when they first met?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 18, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I can't remember, what happened during Aoi and Oga's fight when they first met?



Both of them totally misread the other and hilarity ensued.

Oga saying stupid shit like be this kids mother and Aoi freaking out.
Remember though this was after they had their 'park debut' so Aoi thought he would recognize her.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 18, 2013)

Himekawa's plot?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 18, 2013)

Himekawa always was something of a lone wolf, perhaps this is his way of bringing down Oga's challengers from the inside. Besides I can't see Himekawa working for someone else or letting someone else beat Oga as I'm sure he wants to do that himself.

I also don't think Ringo's story line is done quite yet, I can see her getting along with Kuma because she'll trade panty/boobs flashes for his power all day long. Would be a nice increase to the groups overall power. That being said, where the hell was Furuichi for all this wonderful girl on girl action?!


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 18, 2013)

HIMEKAWA NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kirito (Apr 18, 2013)

Bubi said:


> Dont mind the fights, just read it for the comedy.



there was nothing funny in this chapter imo.

aoi's land god pet? it's nother kon.

the only guys i find funny here are toujou, beel, and the general. all the others are past their expiration dates


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

Come on man.  Kanzaki is occasionally funny.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2013)

I read it for the characters


occacionally plot and comedy


----------



## Kirito (Apr 18, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Come on man.  Kanzaki is occasionally funny.



well, him and his niece. add in that black haired twintail who loves beel.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 18, 2013)

Figured Koma was the one behind Ringo, we suspected as much a few weeks ago.  


But Himekawa is a bit of a surprise, even though we suspected he knew what was going on.   Guess it's official.

So betting that other person is the Himekawa's girl and they have connections to the Demon World, where Oga getting the painting ended up being a type of test.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 18, 2013)

Kirito said:


> there was nothing funny in this chapter imo.
> 
> aoi's land god pet? it's nother kon.
> 
> the only guys i find funny here are *toujou*, beel, and the general. all the others are past their expiration dates



Toujou funny

I guess sometimes when he is being completely dense towards certain things.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 18, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Toujou funny
> 
> I guess sometimes when he is being completely dense towards certain things.



toujou is like zoro

paper thin badass character with one funny quirk, but its _really_ funny

one of the major reasons i loved fieldtrip arc


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2013)

Fuck man.  Toujou needs a power up.  He shouldn't be losing to guys like that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2013)

Toujou will obviously get something too



*Spoiler*: __ 



spoilers said marked *Himekawa* beat Toujou ?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2013)

No chapter?


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 24, 2013)

Vino said:


> No chapter?



From what I've noticed, Beelzebub chapters come out on Thursdays most of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah but we got the big 3 early this week so I assumed we would get the same treatment with Beelzebub.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Toujou will obviously get something too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats with these lies!! Toujou is too boss for that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 24, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I can't remember, what happened during Aoi and Oga's fight when they first met?



Oga didn't attack once and after offering her to be Beel's mom she freaked out and destroyed the hallway with a single blow, which hilariously is still her most destructive showing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Whats with these lies!! Toujou is too boss for that.



But it?s true....

 is out


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit.

I guess I never realized how much the Beez stamp actually buffed the character up. 

If Himekawa can beat Toujou, I can't imagine what Toujou with the stamp is going to be like.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 24, 2013)

Aoi's mark shots.  

The card game.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Himekawa beat Toujou?

Guess he's Furuichi level now.


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2013)

i can't wait for the translation


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 24, 2013)

Sahyks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially considering it doesn't look like he lost by that much of a margin...


----------



## The Max (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it me or did Oga big sister wall planted kanzaki for some reason?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Furuichi(with Jabberwock) >>>>>>> Himekawa with the mark. Well... actually, Jabberwock alone uncontracted is still much stronger let alone him with the general , Furuichi is going to face one of the 3 Kings and win flawlessly.

But I'm surprised how he got strong enough to beat Toujou... Or is Toujou bluffing? . Nah... He's likely going to get powered up by Oga and rofstomp Himekawa and his "new friends".


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2013)

seeing how shit is going, Oga fights the leader, toujou forgets about Himekawa and fights someone else, Kunieda the same. Most likely Kanzaki or Oga himself will end up fighting Himekawa.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 25, 2013)

Just saw this in the week shounen jump thread, Shounen jump "rivals" cover page combo.



Dat General is officially Oga's rival.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo's rival is Juha Bach?  lol wtf?


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 25, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Ichigo's rival is Juha Bach?  lol wtf?



It's obviously a mix of antagonists and rivals, hence donflamingo, and Sasuke. Obviously you can tell which are which.


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Just saw this in the week shounen jump thread, Shounen jump "rivals" cover page combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat General is officially Oga's rival.



why the fuck does Bleach get hella small character portraits?

It's part of the HST damnit.


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 25, 2013)

It lost its place to Toriko when the Fullbring arc caused a lot of fans to jump ship.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2013)

Antagonists and Rivals?
Meh, I suppose Nisekoi is the exception here but I don't wanna go too into it in this thread.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Apr 25, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Just saw this in the week shounen jump thread, Shounen jump "rivals" cover page combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat General is officially Oga's rival.



Who are the ones inbetween shinsuke and gintoki?


----------



## kruchy (Apr 25, 2013)

The End 

New chapter


----------



## Muk (Apr 25, 2013)

until death do us apart, #2


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 25, 2013)

Mikasa confirmed for STRONG, bashing Kanzaki who's got an emblem through a wall.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 25, 2013)

Nothing too humerous with this chapter, just moving along the (supposed) himekawa treachery.

Though im still not convinced this isnt an act on his part, and toujou just needed to take 1 for the team (even if he didnt know about it) in order to keep the illusion going.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 25, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Nothing too humerous with this chapter, just moving along the (supposed) himekawa treachery.
> 
> Though im still not convinced this isnt an act on his part, and toujou just needed to take 1 for the team (even if he didnt know about it) in order to keep the illusion going.



If it is a trick it does seem kinda weird. \you would assume they'd have some sort of safeguard in place against or in the prevention of traitors. This is supposedly a lifelong pact. Not sure how the authors going to do it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

damn fine chapter


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 25, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> If it is a trick it does seem kinda weird. \you would assume they'd have some sort of safeguard in place against or in the prevention of traitors. This is supposedly a lifelong pact. Not sure how the authors going to do it.



The opposing group has already stated that they dont really trust himekawa, so there has to be a way to remove the seal. Otherwise, they wouldnt give that kind of power to somebody they didnt trust to begin with.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2013)

#3 Natsume.  Isn't that the obvious next play here?  

I'm a little worried he would be too overpowered if he had something like that though.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Takamiya? So it's one of the 3 Beasts just like Nazubi...

Yeah, this guy is going to be though, but I gess it's Toujou with the emblem that is going to take him down.

I gess Fuji is still the most hyped as he's being left for last:


But damn... Himekawa defeating Toujou(high-diff or not) means that he now is powerfull enough to own anyone in Behemoth's army aside from Behemoth himself and Jabber .

For Taka's emblem to power him up that much... Dude must be really really strong.


----------



## Muk (Apr 25, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> If it is a trick it does seem kinda weird. \you would assume they'd have some sort of safeguard in place against or in the prevention of traitors. This is supposedly a lifelong pact. Not sure how the authors going to do it.


i think he's a spellmaster and did not receive the kings' emblem. 

there is a huge difference between spellmaster and someone getting an emblem from beel.

spell master just get some powers from demons like the fake red tails and natsubi and himekawa, the king's emblem is probably permanent so not easy to give out


----------



## Kirito (Apr 25, 2013)

its been a long time ever since ive felt genuine tension.

but of course infighting will always get you this.

also, i feel himekawa is a double traitor. doesn't like oga being at the top but doesn't really feel like fighting for his current boss either


----------



## Muk (Apr 25, 2013)

himekawa is a double agent


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2013)

Rukia said:


> #3 Natsume.  Isn't that the obvious next play here?
> 
> I'm a little worried he would be too overpowered if he had something like that though.



No, I wanna see Natsume kicking ass without powers granted, makes him more special and unique.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 25, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> Who are the ones inbetween shinsuke and gintoki?



souma - guy
erina - girl

shokugeki no souma


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2013)

This page The End


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 25, 2013)

I loved this chapter. Some really funny moments between Oga and Beel and the whole group. Oga's sister needs to be in this manga more and its always a good time when Furuichi is around.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

is it me or does Aoi actually get more fanservice then Hilda ? 

the bondage outfit a while back, now this


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 25, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> is it me or does Aoi actually get more fanservice then Hilda ?
> 
> the bondage outfit a while back, now this



Aoi is beloved by all. Though to be fair Hilda IS fan service, what with her maid outfit and huge boobs.


Anyone else now want a Beelzebub trading card game? I want to learn about the kings crest through a game!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

> Though to be fair Hilda IS fan service, what with her maid outfit and huge boobs.


true enough



is "sexy airline" a card game/Yu-Gi-Oh reference or something ? I didn't get it 

beyond realizing that this is the *first time* Oga referred to *any* female in that way


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 25, 2013)

haha i knew Kanzaki was about to get his head slammed through the wall for saying what he did.


----------



## Motivated (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome chapter. But for himekawa to take toujo down, damn. Still he managed to beat him with high diff considering toujo doesn't have an emblem.

And am I the only one who seriously want Furuichi to have a king's crest? I hope it happen because he was extremely badass when he used that demonic tissues and became strong.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't ever mess with Misaki, Kanzaki.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 25, 2013)

Motivated said:


> And am I the only one who seriously want Furuichi to have a king's crest? I hope it happen because he was extremely badass when he used that demonic tissues and became strong.



You aren't the only one, I too want Furuichi to get the King's Crest. In fact I'm surprised he hasn't gotten one already. Though knowing our general he has one but isn't using it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

I think Crest!Kanzaki will fight Mark!Himekawa


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 25, 2013)

Tojou lost? @thread furiuchia will probably get the King's crest last since the numbers show the power levels.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Furuichi with Tissue Jabberwock/or/Behemoth + King's crest?

C'mon guys... We don't want this arc to end in 1 chapter do we?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

> since the numbers show the power levels.


when was this ever said ?


can't be true, since base!Aoi >>> base!Kanzaki


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2013)

Kanzaki - 1
Aoi - 2
Himekawa - 3
Toujou - 4?

Isn't it more like an order of encounter?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2013)

Dude, what. Toujou with that powerup would absolutely destroy everyone. He's not that far below Oga WITHOUT any magical powerups already.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Dude, what. Toujou with that powerup would absolutely destroy everyone. He's not that far below Oga WITHOUT any magical powerups already.



Well... Yeah, when it comes to Base vs Base, Toujou is close to Oga.
But when it comes to _Black Techs/Super Milk Time/Daddy Switch_, Oga makes Toujou look like fodder.

And what do you mean destroy everyone? Are you including all guys in the manga or just the Upstarts?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

base Toujou took on and beat Pillar Heads and even lasted a bit against Jabberwock 

afaik Oga never took on a Pillar Head in base, he already consumed some cc by that time (though that doesn't mean he can't)


though given the portrayal I'm pretty sure base Oga should still be >= base Toujou, he wouldn't be the strongest and their leader otherwise


crest!Toujou would be a monster, but Oga at full power will always remain No. 1 in their group


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Dude, what. Toujou with that powerup would absolutely destroy everyone.



Well that's almost the point.

Throughout the entire Manga it's Toujou who is supposed and shown to be at the top of the Tohoshinki until now as well as the one who can stand up to Oga.

Himekawa beating him destroys the Power Hierarchy and Toujou needs to regain his position of the 4 as well as being the penultimate rival for Oga.



> Toujou would be a monster, but Oga at full power will always remain No. 1 in their group



Precisely what I mean.
Oga will remain the No 1. but Toujou claiming back the Throne of the Tohoshinki.


----------



## Merki (Apr 25, 2013)

Such an awesome chapter.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> base Toujou took on and beat Pillar Heads and even lasted a bit against Jabberwock
> 
> afaik Oga never took on a Pillar Head in base, he already consumed some cc by that time (though that doesn't mean he can't)
> 
> ...



Well... Yeah Oga alreayd had consumed some milk but as you say, it still doesn't mean he can't... After all he still one-shot a pillar-head.

And yes, the portrayal, especially when he fought Aiba, should make Base Oga >= Toujou.

Crest Toujou is(will be) likely even above *Uncontracted* Jabberwock considering Himekawa's power-up. So yeah, I think Oga would need *Daddy Switch* to beat Crest Toujou but once he does so... He roflstomps.

This arc really put Toujou quite lower in the rankings...

Toujou who before this arc was only below Saotome, Oga, Behemoth and Jabberwock is now also below Nasubi, Crested Himekawa(and by extension and portrayal, Crested AoiContracted Ringo and Crested Kanzaki), and via hype Taka and Fuji.

Oh and of course General Furuichi with either Jabber or Behemoth contracted .

BTW... If you look at it... Jabberwock contract is a *WAY* larger powerup than a Crest...
Himekawa defeats Toujou with high-diff while Furuichi, who in base is already <<< Himekawa, with Jabberwock contracted stomps Toujou with low-diff.


It's been a while since I've been this tensed about an arc in Beelzebub .


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2013)

Just give the General his Power Up.

Watch him summon all Pillar Barons at once.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 25, 2013)

not a fan of tojou becoming a walking punching bag recently


----------



## Motivated (Apr 25, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Just give the General his Power Up.
> 
> Watch him summon all Pillar Barons at once.



Damn can't wait for that to happen. Furuichi-dono all the way


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Just give the General his Power Up.
> 
> Watch him summon all Pillar Barons at once.



So... Pretty much the General for Final Villain then? 

But I at the very least can see him having to rely on those tissues one more time and have a Crest at the same time.
>God-Tier Furuichi 

I really want to see it but then again, with such a power-up... Who would he fight? Only Fuji has enough hype among the last upstarts left to face the General with such overwhelming power and again... The last and strongest has to be for Oga so the chances of Fuiruichi + Contracted Jabberwock or Behemoth + Crest happening are very, very slim. The fact that his power would be way too much even for Oga himself already makes the odds of this happening close to 0.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

Furuichi is best as the brains


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 25, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Well... Yeah Oga alreayd had consumed some milk but as you say, it still doesn't mean he can't... After all he still one-shot a pillar-head.
> 
> And yes, the portrayal, especially when he fought Aiba, should make Base Oga >= Toujou.
> 
> ...



You think Toujou can beat Aoi's grandfather and the President of the school or whatever that buff old man was.\

This is a new major arc so Toujou will go down the ladder intil he gets his power-up.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> You think Toujou can beat Aoi's grandfather and the President of the school or whatever that buff old man was.\
> 
> This is a new major arc so Toujou will go down the ladder intil he gets his power-up.



Oh yeah I was forggeting about those two as well.

It's more like this currently:

*1.* Oga with Daddy Switch + 600 cc Super Milk Time.
*2.* Furuichi with Jabberwock/Behemoth contracted 
*3.* Behemoth/Jabberwock _uncontracted_
*4.* Saotome
*5.* Nasubi while in "Powered up mode".
*6.* Aoi's Grandfather/Principal
-- Base Oga is arround here --
*7.* Crested Aoi
*8.* Crested Kanzaki/Crested Himekawa
*9.* Aiba/Toujou (Toujou is likely slightly stronger).
*10.* Contracted Ringo

Fuji and Taka have hype to be at least above Nasubi... Especially Fuji, if they face Daddy Switch Oga and give him a fight then they are above Behemoth/Jabberwock uncontracted at the very least since Daddy Switch Oga >> Jabberwock uncontracted.

Yeah, BTW the Oga that faced Jabberwock was only Oga with Daddy Switch, no SMT.
Oga with just SMT is weaker than uncontracted Jabberwock.

Jesus... The difference between Pillar Heads and Jabberwock/Behemoth is massive as hell. Pillar Heads lose to Toujou even 2on1, Jabberwock on the other hand owns Toujou and Oga with Super Milk Time(who is much stronger than Toujou) together with mid/low-diff.


----------



## Impact (Apr 25, 2013)

Just when toujou receives some hype with Hilda saying he doesn't need a crest he ends up losing...... I'm kinda pissed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

ugh, too much powerlevels


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh BTW we are also forggeting the other upstarts that are likely stronger than Toujou as well like Akaoshi(the one that looks like Oga) and the bald dude who uses a sword.

Yep, Toujou seriously needs a power-up to get back to the Top-Dogs spot again.


----------



## Impact (Apr 25, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ugh, too much powerlevels



What'll you expect? Especially since the one *who lost was the Almighty fuckin toujou* 

@ Grimm yeah toujou is definitely getting a powerup although I rather it not be from oga crest


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

I mean making these power lists/rankings 


doesn't seem right for Beelzebub to me


----------



## Kirito (Apr 25, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I mean making these power lists/rankings
> 
> 
> doesn't seem right for Beelzebub to me



you live in the OBD

you're practically used to this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2013)

yes, but Beelzebub is above all that


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 25, 2013)

At first I was full of rage to hear that Toujou loses. 

Then I read the chapter. 

Himekawa is boss. I bet he's planning something to help Oga in the end.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 25, 2013)

Maybe they didnt even fight, i can see Himekawa trying to fake a fight. Toujou is a beast,  the Hanaki Guriko of this manga, he will get up in the rankings in no time. 

Sexy Airline, Activate!!


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 25, 2013)

I want that card game


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 25, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> I want that card game



I love that Himekawa's attack move is to slap enemies in the face with a stack of cash.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 25, 2013)

I loved Misaki burying kanzaki in the wall.


----------



## Sferr (Apr 25, 2013)

I would really like for Furuichi to kick ass but he is likely not going to get King's crest power up. King's Crest is for underlings and in the tissue arc it has been established that he is not Oga's underling. So the inevitable Furuichi's powerup will come later. 

By the way, I forgot, is Lamia staying with in house? She is with him like 95% of the time now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 26, 2013)

Come now, we know Furuchi is going to be #10 and pull a Yami.  


And not sure where Lamia is staying these days, but I smell more competition with Nene.


----------



## XLR (Apr 26, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Oh yeah I was forggeting about those two as well.
> 
> It's more like this currently:
> 
> ...



There are some decent characters you forgot to mention.Like :Black tech trainer'(Ikaruga suiten), Shinobu(Aoi's mother) ,Athrun(The guy that blocked beel's foot in the demon world).


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd think that Saotome is probably #1, I mean every time we've seen him fight he's clearly been the stronger and we haven't seen his demon yet.

Also yeah Athrun is likely insanely powerful.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> yes, but Beelzebub is above all that



not anymore


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

I thought Saotome was a Spellmaster and not a contractor?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 26, 2013)

^Yes, Saotome is a Spell Master, but it can pretty much fall on the same level as Oga... Who is both, a Contracter and a Spell Master.



XLR said:


> There are some decent characters you forgot to mention.Like :Black tech trainer'(Ikaruga suiten), Shinobu(Aoi's mother) ,Athrun(The guy that blocked beel's foot in the demon world).



Ah... Shinobu and pretty much Ikaruga are on Fuji and Taka's level, only hype. But those two are even harder to place, at least Fuji and Taka have some hype that put them above Nasubi who is actually strong as fuck... since he was stomping on Base Oga...

Yeah... Athrun is likely even above Jabberwock/Behemoth level but that's too much speculation so I didn't rank him.

Yeah, Fuji by the shadow alone appears to be a badass mofo . I wonder if he works alone and doesn't have underlings, to make him even more bdass.


----------



## XLR (Apr 26, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Yeah, Fuji by the shadow alone appears to be a badass mofo . I wonder if he works alone and doesn't have underlings, to make him even more bdass.



It seems like Kings have 2 underlings but aren't spellmasters.While Beasts are without any doubt spellmasters and have 4 underlings.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2013)

Does it even matter? to be a spell master you need to have had a contract at some point.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh Toujou, how the mighty have fallen 

Slowly but surely he's becoming the Kakashi of Beelzebub, he only gets used to hype up other characters (Aiba, Crested Himekawa).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2013)

wait, when did Toujou fight Aiba ?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 26, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> wait, when did Toujou fight Aiba ?


Ch.72

I exaggerated 

It wasn't an actual fight, more of a scuffle, really.

It doesn't change the fact that he was used as a hype-tool though


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 26, 2013)

Wait, was it explained what Hilda is doing in demon world?

Is she investigating on who's behind the whole thing?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 26, 2013)

Pretty much.


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

I honestly didn't see himekawa being created by oga from the very start so im glad I was right haha. Himekawa always seemed to be entirely aloof from the group. 

I thought that miki would have more of a role however and thought he'd get a crest from oga


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 27, 2013)

So about, the mastermind: remember that group of shadowy demons Arthun was talking with after his run in with Oga and Beel? They seemed like they were plotting against Demon King.

Maybe it's them?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 27, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> So about, the mastermind: remember that group of shadowy demons Arthun was talking with after his run in with Oga and Beel? They seemed like they were plotting against Demon King.
> 
> Maybe it's them?



Right now thats probably the best guess/theory there is. Heck it all could just be some wacky plot by the demon king to train his son. Oh that Demon King he's so wacky.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 28, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Right now thats probably the best guess/theory there is. Heck it all could just be some wacky plot by the demon king to train his son. Oh that Demon King he's so wacky.



Classic Demon King.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2013)

Someone edit a trollface onto the Demon King


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 29, 2013)

Demon King = Origin of Troll Face.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 9, 2013)

Babu 203 is out:
Ch.203


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers in here, read the chapter 1st_ 



So.. They, Furuichi is their target huh? Gess the general is going to be the one to take out Takamiya with them tissues. 

Himekawa making a fool out of Oga 

Takamiya gives me a Kumagawa Misogi vibe for some reason 




EDIT: Damn you Kira


----------



## perman07 (May 9, 2013)

New chapter out. Funny how Himekawa made Oga go away


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2013)

Shit is going to go down when the General finally gets another power-up: (The Jabberwock handkerchief.)


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2013)

I'm actually pretty confused by this chapter.  Why is Himekawa being allowed to slide after that little reveal at the end?

And the general is the wrong person to mess with.  Lamia won't let him be taken.


----------



## bubble_lord (May 9, 2013)

He just said that to trick Oga and make him back off. Though it could still be true.


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2013)

Pretty it comes down to what we already figured out at the start precisely what the nature of a kings crest is. If it determines whether someone is truly loyal by having it then he's most probably betraying like Toujou said, if it doesn't and so merely anyone get it if they meet the right conditions then he's probably not.

Technically this could be just a Himekawa character development arc where he really did betray the but eventually changes his mind and gets Oga's crest.

Outside of the that th whole confrontation doesn't make much sense precisely what do they want from Oga, I mean if they wanted fight him seriously they could have don't it just there, what purpose does capturing Furuichi do outside of making him more serious (which would happen anyway they just fought him there and then).The only reason I see for them to do it is if they are aware that are weaker than Oga and want to use Furuich as a bargaining chip to make him lose, which is quite pathetic considering Oga busted in to their hideout and they could have simply jumped him if they really wanted him to lose.


----------



## Tony Stark (May 9, 2013)

I haven't laughed for a while now, but that last page fucked me up pretty good


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 9, 2013)

Lol at the grandpa senior. I'm glad Furuichi is being acknowledged, all he needs now is his power up.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 9, 2013)

Furuichi is all powerful. Hopefully his reputation as the general will grant him some respect when they make their move to capture him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

funny chapter....


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2013)

Chapter funny....


----------



## Evolution (May 9, 2013)

Lol at Hmekawa.
"I only joined them to gain info on these guys, so let me do my thing."
"Ok, bye."*Oga leaves
"As you can see, he is a total fool."


----------



## Impact (May 9, 2013)

Hime squad  anyone else noticed the kid beside them? 

And the end was freaking priceless


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 9, 2013)

I actaully can't wait for the new chapter. I want to see how Furiuchi will play into this.


----------



## Stannis (May 9, 2013)

Hime boys  



> "I only joined them to gain info on these guys, so let me do my thing."
> "Ok, bye."*Oga leaves
> "As you can see, he is a total fool."



fuck


----------



## reaperunique (May 9, 2013)

Lol all that fodder gathered in one room, so much meaningless fights that are going to take place 

I already know Oga is going to win, I'm just curious how it's going to happen and how strong that  so called "freshman" really is.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2013)

Oga's entrance and leave 

They better not accidently catch the General while he has tissues


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2013)

^I think they already got rid of those....hopefully not.


Why after the general!!!? Oh right, you must get rid of the master mind first

Also Oga


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

I am hoping that the new villains are badass and that they are hard to beat. I don't want more fodders. I am tired of Oga beating everyone he faces..

Everybody should shine in this arc tho..


----------



## Excalibur (May 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am hoping that the new villains are badass and that they are hard to beat. I don't want more fodders. I am tired of Oga beating everyone he faces..
> 
> Everybody should shine in this arc tho..



You and me both. Hopefully this Takamiya is competent enough for the job.

Furuichi will probably have a Kings Crest and iin the process shock the hell out of people, (I'm hoping).


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 9, 2013)

Excalibur said:


> You and me both. Hopefully this Takamiya is competent enough for the job.
> 
> Furuichi will probably have a Kings Crest and iin the process shock the hell out of people, (I'm hoping).



He will probably get a king's crest and only use it to dodge or run away. All the while cursing Oga for getting him involved in the whole damn thing.


----------



## Excalibur (May 9, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> He will probably get a king's crest and only use it to dodge or run away. All the while cursing Oga for getting him involved in the whole damn thing.



Yeah, this will most likely happen 

But that's what makes Furuichi such a likable character. He has his comedic side and then his serious moments, but mostly the comedic side. I expect to see a blend of both next chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2013)

Smart move. You have to take out the brains of the operation if you hope to succeed


----------



## Sferr (May 9, 2013)

Excalibur said:


> You and me both. Hopefully this Takamiya is competent enough for the job.
> 
> Furuichi will probably have a Kings Crest and iin the process shock the hell out of people, (I'm hoping).



I really doubt Furuichi is going a King's Crest. Only 'servants' get the King's Crest, Furuichi and Oga are not in that kind of relationship. If he does get one, it will contradict the tissue arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2013)

So guess we soon will see Furuchi having the Yami 0 Crest.  


And the numbers change huh, so if we see Kunedia become #1 then......:ho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2013)

I don't think these numbers themselves mean much of anything for Ogas group

the order in which they got them at best


I doubt that Kanzaki is equal to Aoi either in power or trust/whatever


we'll see about the angels group


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2013)

Being honest I think Oga?s group crest is different, it looks like it comes down to the time thye get their resolve to follow Oga. Kanzaki was the first one to realize it, kunieda needed to straight out her feelings that?s why she got No.2 probably Himekawa will remain third by the end of this arc since it seems toujo isn?t getting the crest.

Furuichi probably won?t get crest either since he is meant to walk next to Oga as a friend not behind him as a follower(at least the tissues arc gave me that).


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2013)

inb4 Tojou gets his own demon.


----------



## Sferr (May 9, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> So guess we soon will see Furuchi having the Yami 0 Crest.
> 
> 
> And the numbers change huh, so if we see Kunedia become #1 then......:ho



I'll prefer without any number, his own Crest.


----------



## Sahyks (May 9, 2013)

Not General Furuichi.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 9, 2013)

I swear to god if Furuichi takes out these guys himself/tissues this would become my 2nd fav manga ever.


----------



## Kurokocchi (May 9, 2013)

Furuichi's gonna beat the shit out of em all!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 10, 2013)

So, himekawa.
A traitor or not?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 10, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> So, himekawa.
> A traitor or not?



I still don't think he's gone full traitor.

If he does though I think it will be the first huge plot twist we've had in Beelzebub.


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> So, himekawa.
> A traitor or not?



Didn't you see what he told Oda?

He just joined them to get info on them. Totally not a traitor. 

I completely believe this btw.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 10, 2013)

What a dumb cast of people, Himekawa is playing with them all 

The General is gonna have a glorious fight, Himekawa is betting on him.


----------



## The_Evil (May 10, 2013)

So Oga trusts Kanzaki  more than Kunieda? 

Epic Burn!


Also, 90% sure that at some point Himekawa will betray his new "friends" and be like 


"Didn't I tell you that I only came to gather information?"


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 10, 2013)

Sferr said:


> I really doubt Furuichi is going a King's Crest. Only 'servants' get the King's Crest, Furuichi and Oga are not in that kind of relationship. If he does get one, it will contradict the tissue arc.



The King's crest is loyalty to baby Beel, not Oga, so I don't think it will be a contradiction. Also, my guess is he will get the number "69"


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 10, 2013)

Furuichi getting the King's Crest? Fuck no... He's supposed to walk beside Oga, not _behind_ like all the others.

He should either gain like his own Demon or use some Tissues that he had in reserve. Assuming he will fight of course, I pray to god he will, I love seeing Furuichi fighting... The dude's fucking awesome 



Zaru said:


> They better not accidently catch the General while he has tissues



Well, it won't be much of a problem... The General doesn't have as many tissues as he had before and he only has a 2 in a 35 chance of getting enough power to beat Takamiya, assuming that Takamiya is at the very least Nasubi level, though I think he's above.
Well, if it's against the others(the ones with the crest) then 12 in 35, and still, 10 out of those 12 would still be debatable.



The_Evil said:


> Also, 90% sure that at some point Himekawa will betray his new "friends" and be like
> 
> "Didn't I tell you that I only came to gather information?"



I think this is quite obvious as well.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I still don't think he's gone full traitor.
> 
> If he does though I think it will be the first huge plot twist we've had in Beelzebub.



Full traitor for someone who's obviously going to get owned hard by Oga? I doubt it.


----------



## Agmaster (May 10, 2013)

On the loyalty/crest issue, Kanzaki has to be loyal to Beel because his niece likes Beel.  He's just being a good family man.


----------



## Stannis (May 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> Didn't you see what he told Oda?
> 
> He just joined them to get info on them. Totally not a traitor.
> 
> I completely believe this btw.



Yeah I believe him too.


----------



## Impact (May 10, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> So, himekawa.
> A traitor or not?



It should be obvious shouldn't it?


----------



## Morglay (May 10, 2013)

I hope kawai hasn't given up on his ambition and is planning to seize control of the school for himself somehow.


----------



## Motivated (May 12, 2013)

Fuck yeah Furuichi-Dono is my fav char in this manga and I can tell he's going to own some ass next chapter.
Damn Furuichi is  so badass when he fight.



Grimm6Jack said:


> Furuichi getting the King's Crest? Fuck no... He's supposed to walk beside Oga, not _behind_ like all the others.



Agree with this man. It's gonna be glorious.

And guys anyone noticed that in the last chapter Oga pretty much acted like luffy? Crashing into the villains place just to get a friend back, and getting easily fooled by a friend, not to mention when hime said: ' he'll do anything for his boys ' which is really like luffy. It could be just me, I really don't want to be the Crazy One Piece fanatic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2013)

no luffy please


also all this Furuichi wank, smh


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 12, 2013)

Furuichi one-panneled Toujou.
Himekawa with Crest had to fuck himself up in the process to beat him.

Furuichi is boss-level.


----------



## Motivated (May 12, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Furuichi one-panneled Toujou.
> Himekawa with Crest had to fuck himself up in the process to beat him.
> 
> Furuichi is boss-level.



can't fucking wait for next chapter


----------



## Spirit King (May 12, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> no luffy please
> 
> 
> also all this Furuichi wank, smh



Come at us bro's not our fault he was implied as Oga's official rival. Furuichi wank is the best wank.

He should totally up his moniker to "The Demon General". I can seriously see Furuich managing to pull a Gigadean moment.


----------



## Motivated (May 13, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Come at us bro's not our fault he was implied as Oga's official rival. Furuichi wank is the best wank.
> 
> He should totally up his moniker to "The Demon General". I can seriously see Furuich managing to pull a Gigadean moment.



even Oga admitted that he was the ' Strongest person that he fought untill then '
Dat furuichi


----------



## Golden Witch (May 15, 2013)

GODDAMMIT FURUICHI!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's taking them ALL ON and is pissed as fuck!!!




Also freaking general found out who exactly these guys are.
Solomon Company.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> GODDAMMIT FURUICHI!!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Oohhh, he did it!  

That's the general for you!


----------



## Golden Witch (May 15, 2013)

Dat General, God Level Intelligence.This chapter managed to find out:


*Spoiler*: __ 




The masked guy is a legit demon.
He's the one Hilda was after.
Found out this is Solomon Company.
The ones who screwed over Kugayama and her relationship with Himekawa and had the painting of Iris.


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> They better not accidently catch the General while he has tissues



I love being right
General Furuichi awww yeah


----------



## Golden Witch (May 15, 2013)

To demonstrate from what Furuichi got his "Nosebleed" from.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2013)

link to the raw?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 15, 2013)

Furuichi defeating a crested guy with nothing more than Hecatos?


Furuichi is the top dog of this manga(with tissues only)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 15, 2013)

Furuichi = best character


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2013)

Furuichi, why u so damn badass?


----------



## PandaG (May 16, 2013)

Furuichi like a Goddamn Boss.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> link to the raw?



ulquiorras bala

And the summary
*Spoiler*: __ 



:





> -The masked dude is a demon and is observing Taka. He's(or his group) the one that loan Taka the demon power.He mentioned something about a business deal to Himekawa.
> - Furuichi heard the conversation and starts to ponder.He think that masked dude could be the same one Hilda was after during Nasu fight.He realises that there is a group lending demonic power to the six upstart.He think back to the Nasu fight and realises their target is Beel.He felt there is a connection to something he knew and come to a realization that the group is Solomon Company!!!The same group who had iris portrait and ruined Himekawa friendship with that girl.
> -Furuichi wonder if Himekawa knew about this.He escaped.
> -He got stopped by Taka's grunt.He managed to take down one of them with Hecatos's help (tissue). Hecatos is surprised that furuichi still have the tissue.He agree to lend Furuichi his power and state that he has something to ask from those grunts.
> Chapter end


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2013)

Furatos has to be my favourite character. 2 awesome people getting inside each other and becoming more awesome.


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Furuichi proving why he was targeted. You can't that combination of intelligence and power.

Also that gigadean moment .


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

would you ^ (use bro) stop posting shit like AWW YEAH THE GENERAL and then have a spoiler?

cause i'm trying to avoid spoilers but just that one non spoilered sentence PROBABLY ALREADY RUINED THE CHAPTER YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> would you ^ (use bro) stop posting shit like AWW YEAH THE GENERAL and then have a spoiler?
> 
> cause i'm trying to avoid spoilers but just that one non spoilered sentence PROBABLY ALREADY RUINED THE CHAPTER YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Why would you check this thread now if not for spoilers., the last post was 3 days ago, If you thought that chapter was out check red hawk or other websites


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> would you ^ (use bro) stop posting shit like AWW YEAH THE GENERAL and then have a spoiler?
> 
> cause i'm trying to avoid spoilers but just that one non spoilered sentence PROBABLY ALREADY RUINED THE CHAPTER YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Your own fault.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Why would you check this thread now if not for spoilers., the last post was 3 days ago, If you thought that chapter was out check red hawk or other websites



What's wrong with me checking the thread once I note activity? I assumed the chapter was out somewhere and that you were all discussing it.

If you're discussing spoilers keep it in spoiler tags. (LOGIC ) 

lrn2forumrules


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> What's wrong with me checking the thread once I note activity? I assumed the chapter was out somewhere and that you were all discussing it.
> 
> If you're discussing spoilers keep it in spoiler tags. (LOGIC )
> 
> lrn2forumrules



This happens in almost every thread, and your moaning about it now.

lrn2usecommonsense.

I mean surely you should have figured this out by _now_.

Seriously though if you want people to adherer to it get a mod to more strictly regulate it otherwise most people won't care and end up doing it some time in future chapters.

Either that like I said use some common sense and be aware there may be unmarked spoilers in this thread and simply avoid it till you have read the chapter itself.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

Discussing spoilers outside of spoiler tags happens in every thread?



Pretty sure a lot more people would get banned for that dont you think? 

Stop pulling at straws and quit breaking forum rules plzkthxbye


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> What's wrong with me checking the thread once I note activity? I assumed the chapter was out somewhere and that you were all discussing it.
> 
> If you're discussing spoilers keep it in spoiler tags. (LOGIC )
> 
> lrn2forumrules



Yes, your own assumption, your own fault.
If you believe the chapter is out, go look for it,read it, then come in here.If you can't find anything at all (not even Redhawk) it's not out.

Otherwise you are spoiling yourself either way even if it's out or not.
If it's out,we discuss it then you come in and haven't read it yourself.You spoil yourself cause you enter a discussion thread about the new chapter despite not having read it yourself.
Either way, you end up having spoiled yourself.

And to speak of logic, if you see discussion on Wednesday it's bound to be Spoiler as it's a usual Thursday release .If you see discussion on Thursday it's most likely out, yet you enter a discussion thread without having read it yourself?

Lol no matter how you do it, entering a discussion thread without having read it first IS spoiling yourself even if it's out.

So don't put the blame on us, you enter a discussion thread before reading the chapter you are BOUND to get spoilers.No Rocket Science.
That's why it's absolute simple logic to not enter a discussion thread without reading a chapter first unless you want to get spoiled, especially if it's the day of spoilers or the day it's out.

FFS, why would one even enter a discussion thread expecting a chapter to be out without reading it yourself, that's monkey logic.


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Discussing spoilers outside of spoiler tags happens in every thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you even read this forum it happens all the time. Check the threads on this very page then say what you said with a straight face.

Even a mod said Fuck yeah Nagisa in the Assassination Classroom thread about a spoiler. So seriously you stop pulling shit out or ass and pay attention before you start moaning.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Do you even read this forum it happens all the time. Check the threads on this very page then say what you said with a straight face.
> 
> Even a mod said Fuck yeah Nagisa in the Assassination Classroom thread about a spoiler. So seriously you stop pulling shit out or ass and pay attention before you start moaning.



lol why don't you quit being a bitch about it and admit you're wrong?

wtf this is like the equivalent of walking into a movie theater and shouting the end of the movie to the audience. 

have some goddamn decency asshole. Some of us don't want to be spoiled but still want to participate in discussion in the thread. 

Use a fucking spoiler tag and get over yourself. It exists for a reason.


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol why don't you quit being a bitch about it and admit you're wrong?
> 
> wtf this is like the equivalent of walking into a movie theater and shouting the end of the movie to the audience.
> 
> ...



Ahaha no you were being silly, bringing up shit that didn't need to be brought up. This happens all the time and yet you talk as if what your saying will cause people to stop when we all know it won't unless a mod steps in (ironically even mods do it).

If the chapter was already out you would have been spoiled, this thread had not been updated in 3 days, since this was a Thursday common sense would dictate that people were either talking about spoilers or the chapter, if it was the chapter you would be spoiled anyway if it was spoilers then they'd be nothing for you to discuss unless you were planning on reading the spoilers. Either way the most logical choice would be to not enter the thread unless you've read the chapter.

As I've said this a common occurrence and even a mod did exactly what you were moaning about. You were going to be spoiled anyway when you can in here without reading the chapter had the chapter come out so you asked people to stop why?

Your ruining the Furuichi wank fest if there's a thread updated on a Thursday avoid it until you've read the chapter. It's not difficult. This isn't even about my opinions on it you weren't going to stop people from doing it in that so why did you bring it up.

As Golden Witch states your reasoning makes no sense. There isn't a logical reason for you to do what you did.


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Stating forum rules and telling you guys to stop being disrespectful is being silly?
> 
> Holy shit you're full of yourself.
> 
> ...



Man this the dumbest argument ever, this is entirely pointless for you and you gain nothing. There's plenty of people that do this the majority of this forum does this, getting me the stop doesn't solve your problem AT ALL. The only way to solve your problem is to get a mod involved or use your common sense and not enter a thread during the day a chapter comes out without reading it first. Doing this solves nothing

It's actually quite funny seeing you parrot on about completely pointless shit. Even a mod did precisely what you were moaning about no one cares (yes they may break rules to but if the people enforcing it do it then your fighting a losing battle). Get off your high horse and accept people aren't magically going to do what you say.

Seriously of all the things to get butthurt about this is it, seriously _this_. I'm not sure if I should continue laughing or be slightly disturbed because surely there are better things to get angry about surely.

You should become a mod or get a mod involved otherwise Shhh


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

lol there's absolutely no point in debating this with you. I don't see how it's so hard to understand that people want to read the a thread without getting spoiled by people who shouldn't even be posting spoilers outside of tags in the first place. 

Whatever, reported all of your posts. I'm done with this.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2013)

He still doesn't get it.


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol there's absolutely no point in debating this with you. I don't see how it's so hard to understand that people want to read the a thread without getting spoiled by people who shouldn't even be posting spoilers outside of tags in the first place.
> 
> Whatever, reported all of your posts. I'm done with this.



Did the same. Sometimes people just baffle my mind.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 16, 2013)

Can you guys stop "fighting" in here and just discuss how great this chapter was?


Aaaaaaaanyway...

General Furuichi for the win . Dem tissues.


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2013)

when did they discuss the whole 'company' thing? i don't remember reading that piece of information


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> when did they discuss the whole 'company' thing? i don't remember reading that piece of information



Beel's mom's painting arc, basically the himekawa backstory chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> General Furuichi for the win . Dem tissues.



Wasn't Hecatos (Spell it right?) one of the weakers ones as well?

IMO the beatdown Furuichi received makes it all the more great.



> when did they discuss the whole 'company' thing? i don't remember reading that piece of information




*Spoiler*: __ 












165


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2013)

ohh now i remember, i didn't catch on the small detail xD


----------



## Keino-kun (May 16, 2013)

Dat General 

Can't wait to see him whoop some ass. Love that he kept the tissues. Should be even stronger with the #1 King's crest.


----------



## Stannis (May 16, 2013)

He still has the tissues 

fuck yeah


----------



## Impact (May 16, 2013)

The age of the general is back fuck yea!!!!


----------



## Motivated (May 16, 2013)

I seriously masturbated to this chapter.
I'm not even kidding.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Dat furuichi


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2013)

Motivated said:


> I seriously masturbated to this chapter.
> I'm not even kidding.
> 
> 
> ...



         .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2013)

I should have figured he'd have some tissues left over. Now the real fun begins


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 16, 2013)

He still has the tissues?
I hope this keeps getting exciting!


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

Motivated said:


> I seriously masturbated to this chapter.
> I'm not even kidding.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blueblip (May 16, 2013)

Fucking general gonna rip some goon ass for dissin' him 

Actually, this whole chapter has me convinced that Himekawa is playing triple agent. He guessed that Furuichi would piece together all the relevant data if were somehow given to him, since he has more knowledge on Demon World stuff than Himekawa does.

And who thinks Jabberwock/Behemoth will NOT be summoned since either in Furuichi would be overkill for these sort of punks?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 16, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Wasn't Hecatos (Spell it right?) one of the weakers ones as well?
> 5



Yes he is just a Pillar , he is far below the Pillar-Heads who in turn are far below Jabberwock/Behemoth.



If he summons Jabberwock/Behemonth then the general is going to solo all of Takamiya's dogs while barely even trying and probably even Takamiya himself 
I mean, he with lolHecatos alone solo'd a Crested guy with ease...


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2013)

Aww god, I'm enjoying the fuck out of this!!


----------



## Wolfarus (May 16, 2013)

hime-bushin's 

Hope he dosnt go overboard w/ the tissues again, and nearly bite it. But that may be a good way to give lamia another appearence 

Since we're starting with the same tissue-contract that we did last time, wonder if that means we'll see agiel again


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2013)

is takamiya a new character? don't think i've seen him in the series before


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> hime-bushin's
> 
> Hope he dosnt go overboard w/ the tissues again, and nearly bite it. But that may be a good way to give lamia another appearence
> 
> Since we're starting with the same tissue-contract that we did last time, wonder if that means we'll see agiel again



As much as I like to see Agiel, I want Elim to solo these fuckers just for the epicness.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 16, 2013)

Furuichi hasn't summoned any Pillar-heads. Only Pillars and the top 2 dogs of the army.

Maybe he will summon Lamia's mother, Laymia?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2013)

> is takamiya a new character? don't think i've seen him in the series before



Yeah he "debuted" 14 chapters ago by mouth of Nene.
Last chapter was his debut in Person.


----------



## Spirit King (May 16, 2013)

Furuichi "His age continues!" I love the fact Furuichi gets a random element to his it's always great having the combinations while showing off various characters rather than just sticking to one


----------



## reaperunique (May 16, 2013)

Those tissues up his nose just make it more hilarious than bad-ass, but still bad-ass of course.

Also, the way he pummled that senior makes it clear to me, that those punks are just being used and I think even that junior (what's his name?) is being used and doesn't completely grasp what he has gotten himself into.


----------



## 8 (May 16, 2013)

the tissues arc will always be my favorite. nice to see them back.


----------



## Excalibur (May 16, 2013)

8 said:


> the tissues arc will always be my favorite. nice to see them back.



AGREED. Beelzebub just solidified its self a placement within my top 5 series.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 16, 2013)

Furuichi should have his own fucking spin-off manga 

And yeah, the Tissue arc is definitely my favourite as well. Should've been longer


----------



## Agmaster (May 16, 2013)

I'm thinking Himekawa discussed this all in front of General on purpose.  I just wonder if the magician is playing both of them.  As for the ending, predicted by everyone or not...Get Hyyyype.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 16, 2013)

The General reminding us why he is the General.


----------



## Shinryu (May 16, 2013)

Keratos has been training


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2013)

Who the hell is Keratos??

The general


----------



## Golden Witch (May 17, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> I'm thinking Himekawa discussed this all in front of General on purpose.  I just wonder if the magician is playing both of them.  As for the ending, predicted by everyone or not...Get Hyyyype.



What if Himekawa had planned all this?

He knows best what the General is capable of/defeating Toujou.
"Get this guy."/Photo of Furuichi *nose bleeding*.

"He looks as strong as a mouse."
"I'm a real pushover, so it wouldn't be fun fighting against me, tell him Himekawa!"
"You don't think like a normal thug, but like a business man."
"That fool Himekawa, what was he thinking letting him escape like that?"

Delivered them straight to Furuichi.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 17, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> What if Himekawa had planned all this?
> 
> He knows best what the General is capable of/defeating Toujou.
> "Get this guy."/Photo of Furuichi nose bleeding.



Himekawa confirmed for the Aizen of Beelzebub.


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

I think Furuichi should either gain some sort of contract or seal from En if he's going to continue summing his men. I'm not against him getting a seal from Oga but it makes if he does because he is summoning En's army who swear loyalty to En rather than Beel, and if there's going to any development from this it'd just make more sense for him to get a contract from their demon lord rather than Oga's. 

It'd also fit in with the whole rival thing the Author has going on.


----------



## Shinryu (May 17, 2013)

So

Behemoth>Daddy Switch Oga>Jabberwock>Oga>Salamander>Toujou>Basilisk>Ananta>Agiel>Keratos>Crest  fallen angel dudes>Base Himakeawa n Kanzaki


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

I just realised Hecatos was the person Furuichi was referring to when he said "Nice going Fodder number 1".


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2013)

^would be fun if that comes out


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2013)

blueblip said:


> And who thinks Jabberwock/Behemoth will NOT be summoned since either in Furuichi would be overkill for these sort of punks?



Neither will be since Furuichi is already fucked up he might really die if he summons one of them, and anyway with just Jabberwock he beat the shit out of Toujo like he was nothing so he'd probably end the entire gang.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 17, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> I think Furuichi should either gain some sort of contract or seal from En if he's going to continue summing his men. I'm not against him getting a seal from Oga but it makes if he does because he is summoning En's army who swear loyalty to En rather than Beel, and if there's going to any development from this it'd just make more sense for him to get a contract from their demon lord rather than Oga's.
> 
> It'd also fit in with the whole rival thing the Author has going on.



Him having a contract with En? It would make a lot of sense, they are very close and all with the games and of course Lamia , and above all else, hilarious.

But I think tissues would still rival that. Furuichi with tissues gives badass a whole new meaning .



Shinryu said:


> So
> 
> Behemoth>Daddy Switch Oga>Jabberwock>Oga>Salamander>Toujou>Basilisk>Ananta>Agiel>Keratos>Crest  fallen angel dudes>Base Himakeawa n Kanzaki



What? 

Behemonth isn't above Daddy Switch Oga... At least not while he is *un*contracted.


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> Neither will be since Furuichi is already fucked up he might really die if he summons one of them, and anyway with just Jabberwock he beat the shit out of Toujo like he was nothing so he'd probably end the entire gang.



Lol this a battle shounen. Demonic power alone should kill a normal human. Beel's larger tattoo was said to kill a regular human (this was when oga first used the lightning attack). If we're talking about death Furuichi should have died a long time ago.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 17, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> *and anyway with just Jabberwock he beat the shit out of Toujo like he was nothing so he'd probably end the entire gang*.



That's the point.
The General has to prove his worth to everyone. Defeating Takamiya's gang all by himself... 


It's not probably... He would... Crested Himekawa barely defeated Toujou, and his among the top strongest crested guys of the Takamiya crew. Furuichi with either Behemonth or Jabberwock would steamroll them all since he destroyed that same Toujou like he was some trash.


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> That's the point.
> The General has to prove his worth to everyone. Defeating Takamiya's gang all by himself...
> 
> 
> It's not probably... He would... Crested Himekawa barely defeated Toujou, and his among the top strongest crested guys of the Takamiya crew. Furuichi with either Behemonth or Jabberwock would steamroll them all since he destroyed that same Toujou like he was some trash.



Depends how important this guys are, if we're getting match ups then obviously no but if this is like nasu's arc etc, there's a small chance he be allowed to solo all the mooks.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 17, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Lol this a battle shounen. Demonic power alone should kill a normal human. Beel's larger tattoo was said to kill a regular human. If we're talking about death Furuichi should have died a long time ago.



The General is far from being a mere lowly regular human, even Behemoth noted that


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 17, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Depends how important this guys are, if we're getting match ups then obviously no but if this is like nasu's arc etc, there's a small chance he be allowed to solo all the mooks.



Nasu's arc is the same as this one, Nasu was simply the 1st of the 3 main villains of this arc to be defeated.
But I would like to see Furuichi solo .


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 18, 2013)

The author won't let Furuichi solo...as always it will end with Oga beating the big bad villain. 

Still is it me  or whenever the manga is focused on Furuichi it always fuckin amazing, whether it's for laughs or for being a badass. And I reallly really don't want for Furuichi to have a crest. (Toujou also for that matter, at least not for now, that should be a big deal, and would mean Toujou admits inferiority to Oga)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2013)

but Toujou is weaker then Oga


----------



## Golden Witch (May 18, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> The General is far from being a mere lowly regular human, even Behemoth noted that



Yeah, ever since then I'm really wondering about Furuichi and what Behemoth was thinking.

"For him to take in that much demonic power....No,I must've been mistaken."
Inb4 Furuichi is the reincarnation of a Demon.

And I just happened to notice, is that a "shout out" to Aizen on the same page?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2013)

Spoilers:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2013)

can't see spoilers don't direct link to baidu


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2013)

Fixed.:33.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 22, 2013)

I am so happy right now  

Those spoilers are awesome.


----------



## Spirit King (May 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn so Furuichi's either going to lose to the head dude (most probable or he'll get a crest of some sort, though he may a contract strong enough.




Full raw if people are interested

refused to spill blood


----------



## Impact (May 22, 2013)

Those spoilers OMG


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2013)

A crest would ruin his character, and a stronger contract would probably kill him at this point. So he'll probably lose.


----------



## Spirit King (May 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Hilda gave back the tissue for safety measurement.Since the enemy is unknown and she may not be around, she need him to protect Beel and Oga.
 -According to Hecatos, some of the pillars have disappear.A quick investigation seem to suggest they have been kidnapped.Apparently it's the work of Solomon company
 -Solomon is the name of the first contractor of the demon king Beelzebub from few thousands years ago. Don't know how accurate is the chinese translation!
 - Saotome warns Oga not to fight Taka and Fuji.Both of them were Saotome's students. He taught them how to use demonic power.
 -Taka is the guy at the last page.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Well considering there's two people fight there's a chance Furuichi might win this unless the author plans for Oga to beat both.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 22, 2013)

Motherfucking Furuichi being boss

Can?t wait for translation.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

Furuichi solo'd them all *WITH JUST HECATOS*!!!





Takamiya vs Furuichi? Well... Gess Furuichi might need stronger contracts. If he get's someone like Jabberwock he will likely stomp Taka but I think he would be totally fucked up afterwards because of the massive power.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

Chapter 205 is out:

Notice what hitsugaya said here?


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2013)

"The panel I beat you in was small"


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Furuichi solo'd them all *WITH JUST HECATOS*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god if he got Jabberwock again 

That shit would be stompcity. He could likely destroy the entire school again. 

I think he's going to lose to Taka though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2013)

Furuichi gonna get stomped bad 


so are there bad side effects from tissues or not ?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "The panel I beat you in was small"



Indeed the part that made me laugh the most as well 



Darth said:


> Oh god if he got Jabberwock again
> That shit would be stompcity. He could likely destroy the entire school again.
> 
> I think he's going to lose to Taka though.



I doubt Oga will save the day again, especially after the words Saotome said to him that Taka is stronger than Oga.

I think this time it'll be Furuichi beating on a big bad.
Hilda pretty much said that Behemoth(at full power) with Furuichi could've killed Oga.
So I gess Furuichi is going to use either him or Jabberwock to defeat Takamiya but afterwards he'll likely be all fucked up from using their full demonic power.



Fluttershy said:


> so are there bad side effects from tissues or not ?



Yep there are. But I think he needs a lot more than just Hecatos for the effects to start getting on him heavy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2013)

Loved the 4th wall being broken.

_The panel I beat you in was small_


----------



## Morglay (May 23, 2013)

The mighty General soloing in more ways than one.  

Will be interesting to see how this Taka guy is handled. Would love to see full power Furumoth.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2013)

beelzebub doesn't care about 4th walls 

it does jokes as it likes


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 23, 2013)

I don't buy the Saotome hype for Taka. 

Furuichi will solo, only after getting a beating and with Oga showing up to step in. Furuichi says he can't rely on Oga always saving his ass, refuses his help and proceeds to school Taka. Saotome mumbles something about Furuichi's potential afterwards.

Also, Furuichi's tissues disappear mid chapter and then reappear. 

Only disappointing thing about the chapter:
"It's the rarely seen strong and cool Furuichi... Enjoy it while you can!!!"
Doesn't bode well for my scenario above, but I gotta believe.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 23, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> I don't buy the Saotome hype for Taka.
> 
> Furuichi will solo, only after getting a beating and with Oga showing up to step in. Furuichi says he can't rely on Oga always saving his ass, refuses his help and proceeds to school Taka. Saotome mumbles something about Furuichi's potential afterwards.
> 
> ...




Don't get your hopes up. It's still a shounen afterall, and I don't know why mangakas think the main character has to ALWAYS beat the bad guys. (I'm looking at you Oda) 

If by chance you're right, this will elevate this manga (and the mangaka of course) by a ton in my eyes.

Furuichi is such an awesome character haha Do you guys know how fuckin much new info he's got since he's been kidnapped? Furuichi is a baws


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2013)

Furuichi is indeed the brains of the operation, he's not nicknamed "The General" for nothing 
And with the tissues he even has badass fight moments.

That women keep calling him names is necessary because the manga couldn't handle such a perfect character otherwise


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Furuichi is indeed the brains of the operation, he's not nicknamed "The General" for nothing
> And with the tissues he even has badass fight moments.
> 
> That women keep calling him names is necessary because the manga couldn't handle such a perfect character otherwise



Saotome told Oga that stuff about them being better at spells because Oga is too dense to use spells effectively. The General on the other hand is not. He'll probably get whacked around a little till Hectados tells him how to use a spell and he does it first try and wham defeats his foe.

The ladies call him names because they can't let the rest of the guys see that its really going to be a Furuichi Harem ending.


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2013)

The entire female cast sans Oga's girl and Hilda is tsundere for the General


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 23, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Saotome told Oga that stuff about them being better at spells because Oga is too dense to use spells effectively. The General on the other hand is not. He'll probably get whacked around a little till Hectados tells him how to use a spell and he does it first try and wham defeats his foe.
> 
> The ladies call him names because they can't let the rest of the guys see that its really going to be a Furuichi Harem ending.



Plausible, hopefully the mangaka doesn't forget the hints at Furuichi's ability to channel demon power.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2013)

beelzebub doesn't follow shonen rules 

it breaks 4th walls and conventions all the time

i think furuichi is going to take down taka and mt fuji xD


----------



## Motivated (May 23, 2013)

Furuichi-Dono is badass as always.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 23, 2013)

That scar on his forehead was actually inflicted by The General. He subconsciously did it when the lil fucker announced himself. He won't even notice until he's dead.


----------



## Stannis (May 23, 2013)

Furuichi  breaking the 4th wall


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2013)

100 Pages.   Guess Tazmo's going to start up a new thread soon.  :amuze


But Furuchi got a nice moment, but I think he's in trouble here.   You don't get a warning and the villian ends up being a putz.  

Most likely Furuchi goes flying through the window, and Oga gets pissed, ignores Saotome, and battle on bitches!


----------



## Jing (May 23, 2013)

Dudes got a shoe in his ass.


----------



## reaperunique (May 23, 2013)

^Neh it's not going to be like that. I think Furuichi will get to be bad-ass a bit longer but I don't think he'll win against the two 'villains'. Also Saotome is underestimating Oga AND Furuichi.


----------



## Spirit King (May 23, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> ^Neh it's not going to be like that. I think Furuichi will get to be bad-ass a bit longer but I don't think he'll win against the two 'villains'. Also Saotome is underestimating Oga AND Furuichi.



TBF it's not like those are the only villains, we still have the Solomon company and perhaps Solomon himself for this arc. Furuichi may take may manage to beat this guy and some high up dude in Solomon company, while Oga's takes on Fuji and the big cheese of the company. The authors left enough space that Oga doesn't have to solo every major opponent.


----------



## reaperunique (May 23, 2013)

That's is true. We'll have to wait and see


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

I sure hope the author doesn't make Oga solo every single big bad.

It's time for Furuichi now. It's time to show how powerfull a contracted Furuwock and Furumoth are. 

BTW,iIs there a Furuichi FC(I'm having problems with the search function)???


----------



## The_Evil (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not buying the hype. He might beat Furuichi  (Hedacos isn't that strong after all) but Oga gonna beat his sorry ass.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

Furuichi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2013)

Oga is the main character, which means he will get beaten at most once and come back stronger. Since this isn't even the final boss of the arc yet...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

Time for dat part 2


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2013)

Most likely Furuichi will lose, Oga will have some difficulty with this guy and then lose against Takamiya it?s the only way I see Saotome?s hype having some sense


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Most likely Furuichi will lose, Oga will have some difficulty with this guy and then lose against Takamiya it?s the only way I see Saotome?s hype having some sense



If Furuichi defeats Takamiya while he is using Jabberwock or Behemonth, Taka's hype would still make sense...


----------



## Golden Witch (May 23, 2013)

Can't even begin to imagine what Fuji must be like........


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Can't even begin to imagine what Fuji must be like........



He's the the so called "strongest rookie ever" so I gess he must be a beast. 
His shadow looks a very lot like Suoh Mikoto from K-Project. I hope he's a badass.


----------



## Tazmo (May 23, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

